# Post the cutest girl you've ever seen v.5



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

.

*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I seriously don't get why this thread keeps getting deleted. Girls were practically contributing more than guys where in the last one.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Barette said:


> I seriously don't get why this thread keeps getting deleted. Girls were practically contributing more than guys where in the last one.


Secret biases and hidden agenda's.

The last thread was pretty tame compared to the ones from a few weeks ago.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Maybe the new mods are nuns??


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Secret biases and hidden agenda's.
> 
> The last thread was pretty tame compared to the ones from a few weeks ago.


There was no nudity or anything so I don't see the issue.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Maybe the new mods are nuns??


They're not new, just different usernames.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It's more to do with the promotion of body ideals. It can be horribly damaging to those members with severe BDD. Still, it's a difficult issue, and I disagree that it should mean this thread doesn't exist. I don't know.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

C'mon guys clean this thread up, 
heres a sample of what it should look like.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> C'mon guys clean this thread up,
> heres a sample of what it should look like.


Ok then


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

kiirby said:


> It's more to do with the promotion of body ideals. It can be horribly damaging to those members with severe BDD. Still, it's a difficult issue, and I disagree that it should mean this thread doesn't exist. I don't know.


Yeah, I was thinking that, we have so many members with BDD and very low body image. But then why leave the cutest guy thread up? That makes no sense then. There's a lot of men on here with low self image as well.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Ok then


:lol Sorry that's funny.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Susan Coffey (I have a thing for redheads!):


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


A _BLUE _ninja!?!?!?!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> A _BLUE _ninja!?!?!?!


I'm more interested in the stuff on the cart it looks like a pumpkin mixed with a giant nut. :sus


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dem toes. mmmm :}~


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Dem toes. mmmm :}~


What a ****, letting her toe cleavage hang out like that.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The guys would go crazy if she was in her burkini!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ Hey sexy lady


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> They're not new, just different usernames.


I've been told to tell you that this isn't true.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

kiirby said:


> I've been told to tell you that this isn't true.


^:lol

I already know who 2 of them are.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*when life gives you lemons, post women wearing hijabs*










Leila Hatami


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> ^:lol
> 
> I already know who 2 of them are.


Are they old?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> C'mon guys clean this thread up,
> heres a sample of what it should look like.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

This thread must not die!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> C'mon guys clean this thread up,
> heres a sample of what it should look like.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Barbara Palvin


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sally Hawkins  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Alyssa Miller










Elsa Hosk


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

She was in a couple of my business classes back in college. I tried talking to her a couple times but nothing came out. :afr

It was in the peak of my SA probably. Damn!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

:b


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yulia Volkova.









At least before she became this, lol:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Barette said:


> Elsa Hosk


I wish I could do my eye makeup like that holy moly.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I highly doubt that the most beautiful girls are going to be celebrities. The only reason why some of them look above average is because they can afford expensive makeup, clothes, etc... There are most likely many girls from 3rd world countries or other countries who can rank as most beautiful in the world if given the chance.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

moxosis said:


>


the Orphan, good movie, have it on DVD, I like her in the movie


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Wow, who is that?


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

No idea, found that picture a while ago while randomly surfing the web


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's Emily Rudd.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Park Bom


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know who this is, found it on tumblr.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Samantha Wright (Olympian)








She's so damn cute.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

A girl on tumblr. Her name is Jahtay (or something like that)








She doesn't always make cute faces like this, but I love this set of hers so...


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Brian76 said:


>


Holy, who is she??


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lee Soonkyu (Sunny)








Could really find a good photo set of this gorgeous beautiful cute doll, Sunny.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Some girl who runs a tumblog:


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Nono441 said:


> This thread must not die!


Oh my... who is she?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

BeyondOsiris said:


>


:O Pretty! Are those eyes real or contacts? I have never seen green blue ones before


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

A girl on tumblr who deleted her tumblog:








So cute, and I love her hair.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Maiko Sano


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Kiko Mizuhara


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> This thread must not die!


Oh my it looks really chilly outside. She should put some clothes on. Poor thing.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

A blogger/vlogger named Tatiana


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Why are more women posting on this thread than men?


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I see this girl's photos all over tumblr, idk who she is though


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> Why are more women posting on this thread than men?


I think it's just me, lol. But men aren't the only ones who can admire the physical aesthetics of women.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Jasmine Sanders


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> I think it's just me, lol. But men aren't the only ones who can admire the physical aesthetics of women.


Yes, but I don't think as many men post on the men's version. But I could be wrong because I haven't looked at it because it dosen't interest me.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> Yes, but I don't think as many men post on the men's version. But I could be wrong because I haven't looked at it because it dosen't interest me.


There's a mens version? I haven't seen it. I would like to post some male beauties as well.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Barette said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that, we have so many members with BDD and very low body image. But then why leave the cutest guy thread up? That makes no sense then. There's a lot of men on here with low self image as well.


If that's true, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

18andLife said:


> Oh my... who is she?


Susan Coffey


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Why are more women posting on this thread than men?


I think women have better taste than men. And with that, I give you Claudia Schiffer back before she got fug.










As well as Laetitia Casta


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Some VNese cute girls?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^Who is she :mushy


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like my future ex wife.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> Kiko Mizuhara


Oh, wow. She's really pretty. ^_^


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> :O Pretty! Are those eyes real or contacts? I have never seen green blue ones before


I don't know, my guess is that they are real but enhanced digitally a little bit because every other picture of her I've seen she has that same color of eyes, but not as bright.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

"what makes you beautiful is not your native appearance, but the weak eyes of those who gaze at you" -boethius


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Scorpio90 said:


> Some VNese cute girls?


2/3rd one is so pretty :clap


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> 2/3rd one is so pretty :clap


To be honest, they are the most adorable girls in my eyes.
2nd pic: My most favorite girl, haha, without any scandals, look so gentle and kind.
3rd pic: Huhm, she's beautiful but always having silly sayings, or she just wants to keep her fame by making scandals


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm surprised at how clean this thread has been so far.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^Thats megan fox right? What movie is that from?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> ^Thats megan fox right? What movie is that from?


:yes
No idea 
but it's all about "keeping it clean" on this thread...


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Get ready here is the woman of my dreams...









sorry I just had too :teeth


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

This one has more of a sexy feel than cute feel, but whatever.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> ^Thats megan fox right? *What movie is that from?*


Machete


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

@BeyondOsiris- I like your taste, keep em' coming.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Bryan108 said:


> Get ready here is the woman of my dreams...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

all of the girls here look so unrealistic


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> all of the girls here look so unrealistic


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in love with her. Perfect body and uniquely gorgeous face.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

This one is kinda big, so have to put as attachment.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Brian76 said:


>


That's a women?Hhehehehe.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

arnie said:


>


That really freaked me out


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Whir said:


>


I looove her.

Misssss Goulding


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess this guy cheated on her...

Doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^The cool thing about all of those pictures is that it took me at least 10 seconds for each of them to stop looking at their faces and start looking at...their other assets.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

A little cleavage never hurt anyone:b Plus I didn't feel like saving them and cropping it out.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Might as well just change the thread title from 'cutest girls you ever seen' to 'girls you wanna smash'.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Brian76 said:


>


WOAH I had to take a second glance when i was scrolling down, seriously ive never seen a cuter girl in my whole life WOW :mushy


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

My favorite, nice and big


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

falling down said:


> Might as well just change the thread title from 'cutest girls you ever seen' to 'girls you wanna smash'.


 haha yea, 'cute' is just a too modest a title for these girls


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

the cheat said:


> ^The cool thing about all of those pictures is that it took me at least 10 seconds for each of them to stop looking at their faces and start looking at...their other assets.


Freaking cute as hell. OMG.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


WHO?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

rymo said:


> WHO?


whydahellnaht

^Google that


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Cassie!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I may or may not be just a little bit obsessed with Kerli. ;P


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lena Katina. I didn't want to post more than headshots, cus you'd guys'd go bonkers over her...ahem....cleavage. :haha


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Anna Kendrick, saw her in 50/50 a couple weeks ago. Thought she was pretty cute.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

emmanuelle chriqui


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


Who is she? :3


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> I remember going bonkers over her breast exposure in the uncensored Beliy Plashchik video.


LOL! XD

I think she has a newer MV that's uncensored too, "Never Forget." Might show some boobage there too but I forget


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Who is she? :3


I don't have a name for her, but the picture was from Flickr.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Moochie said:


>


Cutest, not the scariest


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


Oh. My. God. Please tell me this isn't your girlfriend or something


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ashley Benson


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Fenren said:


> Ashley Benson


Those eyes look like they were glued on and taken from another photo.......


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ACCV93 said:


> Oh. My. God. Please tell me this isn't your girlfriend or something


I can't even talk to girls in person, so a girlfriend is out of the question


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> I can't even talk to girls in person, so a girlfriend is out of the question


haha ok. Dude I'm quite similar... well no I can talk to girls, but I am definitely shy when I want to get close to one... But damn... she's a little more than just cute don't ya think? lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> I can't even talk to girls in person, so a girlfriend is out of the question


Well of course that is the case if you believe that about yourself.
I used to be unable to talk to girls until one day I just got f*cking sick of it and I forced myself to do it as often as I could no matter how awkward I was. I embarrassed the hell out of myself many times, but I got better pretty fast. I have almost no trouble talking to girls now.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll post a pic of my crush here on sas cause it's the cutest girl I ever seen hahahah.


Can I ?


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gouchy gouchy gooo


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

Okay that image is mahoosive. Sorry.


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Emily Vancamp


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Priyanka Chopra 










Serious :blank


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


>


That's a bloke.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

*q*


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^That girl looks spooky not cute lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

/endthread


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^


michael1 said:


> /endthread


:shock
I agree


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

michael1 said:


> /endthread


Haha, Susan Coffey?
/inb4 she gets posted about 1000 more times.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Priyanka Chopra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to post her, but then I saw you already did.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

What if its someone on these forums :afr:teeth


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

StevenCutler83 said:


> Emily Vancamp


Looks like a Wallace and gromit character to me!


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

18 year olds these days I keep getting older...

Daniella Lanio


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I was going to post her, but then I saw you already did.


Great minds...


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

jc22 said:


> What if its someone on these forums :afr:teeth


yeah, same here :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

missingno said:


> 18 year olds these days I keep getting older...
> 
> Daniella Lanio


She's 18?
Wow!!!


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

:love2


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not big into petite blondes, but Sara Jean Underwood is amazing:

*** Image removed ***


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

cutest asian popstar:










cutest actress:









cutest singer:


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

D: but I don't understand how a lot of the girls posted in these threads are 'cute.'

when I think of cute I think of sweet/innocent looking.
lots of these girls are more along the lines of 'sexy' or 'hot'

but I'm just being picky I suppose. I think girls that can be cute/beautiful/sexy all at the same time are amazing.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I love chicks with rectangular shaped glasses


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ she looks a _lot_ like the girl in your avatar there :b but she is really pretty and her eyes are sick! :yes I wish I had eyes like that


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I still think Audrey has got to be one of the cutest girls back in her day. :b









Emma b/c she's always adorable


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ^ she looks a _lot_ like the girl in your avatar there :b but she is really pretty and her eyes are sick! :yes I wish I had eyes like that


yea. I think every person that I have shown her to has said she resembles me. xD
she is adorable. best smile ever.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

YoukosoHitoriBocchi said:


>


Lol, Boxxy?

She is insanely adorable.

It's no wonder why she has so many haters.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Emma b/c she's always adorable


I don't understand the Emma Watson deal. She is not attractive to me in the slightest bit.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I don't understand the Emma Watson deal. She is not attractive to me in the slightest bit.


It's the Harry Potter thing.

She has the innocent little girl aura, which I find somewhat creepy when 30 year old dudes ogle over her.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

YoukosoHitoriBocchi said:


> D: but I don't understand how a lot of the girls posted in these threads are 'cute.'
> 
> when I think of cute I think of sweet/innocent looking.
> lots of these girls are more along the lines of 'sexy' or 'hot'
> ...


I agree, it seems like most of the pictures would fit onto a thread called "Girls You Want To Bone" lol


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

thatonequietguy said:


> i don't understand the emma watson deal. She is not attractive to me in the slightest bit.


thank you!


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

A.J. Cook


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> It's the Harry Potter thing.
> 
> She has the innocent little girl aura, which I find somewhat creepy when 30 year old dudes ogle over her.


:teeth


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Noo, but that made me laugh.


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> It's no wonder why she has so many haters.


By haters,U mean people who want to be her?Or people who hates her?


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> By haters,U mean people who want to be her?Or people who hates her?


Some people think she's annoying. I think Boxxy is silly and pretty. People shouldn't hate the girl herself though, Catie isn't really like that.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

Moochie said:


> Some people think she's annoying. I think Boxxy is silly and pretty. People shouldn't hate the girl herself though, Catie isn't really like that.


I had a huge girl crush on her for a long time.
by the time she finally returned I was kind of over her.
not really a fan anymore but she is still so friggin cute!~


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Annette Funicello was like the cutest girl ever back in the day! She's like 70 now though


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

YoukosoHitoriBocchi said:


>


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

is that a korean woman...?


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

Moochie said:


> is that a korean woman...?



Sunny? why yes, yes she is.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Check this out!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

^ what the? Is she eating goose poo? :eek


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> ^ what the? Is she eating goose poo? :eek


lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> ^ what the? Is she eating goose poo? :eek


*crickets*


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Needs more Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

These are hot, not really cute but who cares.

ashley greene




























claire forlani, mostly in meet joe black.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Barette said:


> Needs more Jennifer Lawrence.


I agree, I would do such bad things to her :twisted


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

HardRock said:


>


Representin' da Sub-continent


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Aubrey Plaza and Chloe Sevigny


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Azealia Banks 'cause she's badasssss.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I agree, I would do such bad things to her :twisted


Oh my goodness... ditto lol. :evil

Didn't think she was that hot


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

Has to be my favorite angel Andriana Lima. So sexy :nw


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Lizzie Brochere


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

StreetWiseHercules said:


>


Who's she? :eyes


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Fairuza Balk


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

kast said:


> Who's she? :eyes


Alexa Chung


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

kast said:


> Who's she? :eyes


Alexa Chung

Melonie Diaz


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

It hurts to post these.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/14/michelle-jenneke-video-chive_n_2300654.html


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Classified said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/14/michelle-jenneke-video-chive_n_2300654.html


idk how but I'm afraid she would turn me lesbian


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

StreetWiseHercules said:


> Lizzie Brochere


cute :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

FamiliarFlames said:


>


oeff :clap whats here name ?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

the cheat said:


>


awe who is she? :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^Wish I knew man. :cry


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

the cheat said:


>


She looks 14... :um


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

the cheat said:


>


^ cutest picture i have seen in this thread. omg.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

HustleRose said:


> She looks 14... :um


I'd say 20. She looks about the same age as the hottie you posted


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

cute knows no boundaries.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

StreetWiseHercules said:


> Lizzie Brochere


+1

She's great in American Horror Story, and damn cute.

I'd add also...Emily Mortimer: http://d3ny4pswk2x1ig.cloudfront.net/7094727893b2fef22eec219d002b403396b600e0466cc5c5ebf0f8b1.jpg

Blanca Suarez: http://www.formulatv.com/fotos/a/102000/102106/ben4yinnkarf2difra4bd212d66c7e5_blanca-suarez.jpg

And last, but not least, Angela Sarafyan: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-MYpixmU2J...7nEJhLg/s1600/angela-sarafyan-kabluey-002.jpg

http://www.angela-sarafyan.com/photos/angela-sarafyan-kabluey-001.jpg


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Promise Phan is sooo sosososo pretty

also:









Allison Harvard


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

the cheat said:


>


She reminds me of Viktoria Komova.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ She looks underage. :um


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> ^^ She looks underage. :um


You mean Viktoria Komova? That's because she's 17.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I mean the girl in the picture with the rage shirt.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> I mean the girl in the picture with the rage shirt.


Yes she does :um


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

arnie said:


> I mean the girl in the picture with the rage shirt.


Some digging in the internet says she's 15. No confirmation from any reliable source though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I found that picture from thechive.com and it's not sexual, so not too concerned with her age. She's cute.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

_ineffably _cute


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dakota Fanning. And yes, she's 18. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

the cheat said:


>


This one wins the thread.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Lindsey Wixson. I love her unusual looks. She's always teetering between absolutely stunning, and totally weird looking.


----------



## tario (Dec 17, 2012)

I have some beautiful friends, but not so sure I should post up a picture of them without asking, and I am sure as hell not going to do that 
With that said, this girl just hits every mark for me. At least from that picture


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Monotony said:


> This one wins the thread.


Except for Micheel Jenneke, I agree.

She is jailbait for sure, but she is legal in some states/countries.  :b


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

page 12 is the best :b


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## LONDN (Dec 17, 2012)

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Elad said:


> It hurts to post these.


Her body is FINE but her face is so-so.


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Paula<3


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ She's saying "I love you [Brasilia]"


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't believe I forgot...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

the cheat said:


>


she does look about 15 though lol


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

crushing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Veruca said:


> I can't believe I forgot...


 Is that Katy Perry or Zooey Deschanel?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

,


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> ^ She's saying "I love you [Brasilia]"


Noo. Alizée Jacotey love only meh!


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't get over Michelle Jenneke. I can't. I CAN'T. I CAN'T I CAN'T I CAN'T!!!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

John The Great said:


> Is that Katy Perry or Zooey Deschanel?


That's got to be Zooey Deschanel.

Why would I know? :blush


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


Who's this girl?

I hope she's real lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

rymo said:


> I can't get over Michelle Jenneke. I can't. I CAN'T. I CAN'T I CAN'T I CAN'T!!!!


All I could think of while watching this was A Night at the Roxbury.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

little toaster said:


> Who's this girl?
> 
> I hope she's real lol


I just googled it, her name is Emilie Nereng.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

My personal favorites:

Olivia Wilde









Malin Akerman









Edit: Wow these pics are huge!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Archaeron said:


> My personal favorites:
> 
> Olivia Wilde
> 
> ...


So are the fake glares they are giving out.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

falling down said:


> So are the fake glares they are giving out.


Haha, that's true 

But still, I love the shapes of Olivia Wilde's face and Malin Akerman has some of the most beautiful eyes I've seen yet.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Idn who this is, but she's very cute. (red hair)


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> It's Emily Rudd.


When I first read that I thought it said Elmer Fudd.










Geek Goddess Felicia Day


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

gof22 said:


> When I first read that I thought it said Elmer Fudd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hanako is pretty cute. xP


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

YoukosoHitoriBocchi said:


> Hanako is pretty cute. xP


True, she is.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Sherilyn Fenn. Hells yes. I'd prob do anything to look like her. It's a shame I can't post her Playboy pics.


























































Also, I still can't over Marilyn Monroe's hip to waist ratio.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ True she is one sexy bit#h !


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Daveigh Chase

Some of the bluest eyes I've seen.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I should post a 19 year old girl just to piss someone off.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Anais Mali holds the title for the most perfect face in the world. I want to cry.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> Anais Mali holds the title for the most perfect face in the world. I want to cry.


Her face is not perfect.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Daveigh Chase
> 
> Some of the bluest eyes I've seen.


That's Daveigh Chase?  I didn't even realize that was her. She's pretty.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

falling down said:


> Her face is not perfect.


oh no. here's a nice wink for you, falling down. :b


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Younha... marry me please?


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Lindsey Stirling... *sigh*


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd die to have her bone structure ;_;


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> That's Daveigh Chase?  I didn't even realize that was her. She's pretty.


Yep, who would have thought


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> oh no. here's a nice wink for you, falling down. :b


still not


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Oh my gosh... :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've always thought Christina Applegate is cute!!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

Lauren German:yes


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Marina Diamandis :mushy


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

My fantasy can never have crush.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Elsa Pataky, yes.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Check it out, since I've been gone my thread has grown up all on it's own. I'm so proud.


Ohh, you started it. Nice man lol


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Um yeah, I don't need to say anything...


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

When she goes on stage and shes all awkward and cute, man it kills me.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Jessica Stroup.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

foxy knoxy...and possible murderer.


----------



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

Allison Brie & Missy Peregrym <3


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll go lesbian for her











and


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


Man, you have perfect taste.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


Oh she is cute :yes.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


She is so cute. Who is that by the way? :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> She is so cute. Who is that by the way? :b


My girlfriend. I wish lol

JK, dunno who that is. Google Image searching based on the URL didn't really help.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

haha. ooh too bad. tell me how things go with you guys lol jk


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> haha. ooh too bad. tell me how things go with you guys lol jk


She probably wouldn't want me posting about her here lol.

I'm surprised she doesn't have a ring on her finger yet.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_http://i.imgur.com/WFgRu7w.jpg
(big pic)
_


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Not gonna lie. When I first saw her videos a few years ago I had a YT-crush on her.


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

I like this thread but Christina Milian damn she shoulda had my child for reals


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry for the large image LOL


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Those eyes make me weak :blush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

tannasg said:


>


I have such a girl(woman) crush on her. The way her mouth moves when she speaks. Ugh. Flawless, and she ages like fine wine.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

.


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)




----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

But ofcourseccant compare with the above


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

So cute, so angry looking.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Alice Greczyn, she played an Amish girl in a terrible movie(Sex Drive) I watched a few days ago. She reminds me of Nina Dobrev


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

thing said:


>


I wish you would take us more seriously


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

TheaterofHope said:


>


hot


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Beyonce:


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

Emma Stone. ^^ Aaahh, she's so cute.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

18andLife said:


> Who is she?
> 
> Creepy...


No idea, don't even remember where I found those pictures lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Bella Heathcote. I LOVE her face. It's not fair that one girl gets to have so much prettiness.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Allison Williams:

























Of course she always gets mentioned by me  :


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I've had a crush on her since I was like 13.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

18andLife said:


> Who is she?


Random girl from deviantart.com. Here's the whole picture.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

^^^
What's her name?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^Too bloody hot.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Hm...










I went to school with that girl. Wish her good luck where she now is.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> ^Too bloody hot.


:yesyea never in my life did I think a grill could look so hot on a woman.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> Beatrice Martin/Coeur de Pirate. She posed nude for the alt porn site GodsGirls under the name 'Bea'. Happy fapping.




Well I think you win. She's definitely the _cutest_ girl I've ever seen.


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

kyary pamyu pamyu, btw she's 20


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

ACCV93 said:


>


aww forgot her name but she's one of those actresses i avoid to look at because she's too fine


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Jasmine Sanders, she's a model and used to date Chris Brown. We went to middle and high school together and she graduated with me. I've always thought she was one of the most gorgous people I've ever seen and it's cool that she kind of famous now.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

ShyFX said:


> I've had a crush on her since I was like 13.


Awww R.I.P.  I've always thought she was so beautiful.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

burlesquefox said:


> kyary pamyu pamyu, btw she's 20


lol she looks like a doll


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

monotonous said:


> aww forgot her name but she's one of those actresses i avoid to look at because she's too fine


haha I agree. Although I don't mind looking. Blake Lively btw


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

myself, I am partial to the one on the right but all 3 are good by me


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> Beatrice Martin/Coeur de Pirate. She posed nude for the alt porn site GodsGirls under the name 'Bea'. Happy fapping.


O_O

Don't encourage him! (and I never heard about her in a porno. Interesting.....*furiously googles*)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ruby Velle.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

sir, ty for giving hope to this thread.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> Susan Coffey (I have a thing for redheads!):


She is so F**king cute!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Megan and Kathryn Prescott...adorable...especially Kathryn.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Karen Allen still beautiful...


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


Sweet jesus


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Yo-Landi Vi$$er


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Mélanie Laurent (in gifs)


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

StreetWiseHercules said:


>


You sir, have great taste!


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

moxosis said:


>


I agree, Isabelle Fuhrman is cute...in a creepy way...but still cute!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> You sir, have great taste!


I know right


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

fap sequence initiated


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> Yo-Landi Vi$$er


100% agree.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

As always, Alison Ables:










There are no great pics of her.

Oh, and Natasha Noramly from her Ganger days:


----------



## OdeToMelancholy (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Rozanne Verduin


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

There are some people I can hardly stand to look at for longer than a few seconds because they're just too perfect.

Natalie Portman is one of those people.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Rozanne Verduin


She is gorgeous. :>


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

tieffers said:


> There are some people I can hardly stand to look at for longer than a few seconds because they're just too perfect. B
> 
> Natalie Portman is one of those people.


I didn't even recognize her when I was scrolling down, it was probably because of the scaled down size. She was also my first avatar on this forum believe it or not.

This is the picture I used











shelbster18 said:


> She is gorgeous. :>


:yes


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

I doubt shes on here but.. What if she comes across this thread?..


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

norah jones-always loved her


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^ yes! Was just thinking about posting her pic.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Rozanne Verduin


I'm going to stalk her now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

tieffers said:


> There are some people I can hardly stand to look at for longer than a few seconds because they're just too perfect.
> 
> Natalie Portman is one of those people.


I agree, Natalie Portman is damn sexy!


----------



## geese (Aug 25, 2012)

kitty pryde (not owned by marvel)
her music is very good 2


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the classy girls.  More fully clothed women with a smile.  Almost nude isnt cute.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I've always had a crush on these two girls


----------



## Walking (Feb 27, 2013)

I still think this thread should be deleted and closed for multiple reasons. Not only does it feed insecurity on a forum where many users are insecure but it continues to perpetuate a false image of what women should look like 2-3/4ths of the time. 
It doesn't help that there'll be backlash had there been a male version. Put the "biebz" and there'll probably be at least 5 people automatically complaining.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

There is a male version. IDK, I like this thread, and there's a lot of girls that post on here. I don't see the harm, it's not even a popular thread.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Elad said:


> fap sequence initiated


F***.. I didn't feel like fapping tonight. lol Oh well, I like your taste Elad


----------



## AwkwardEd (Feb 21, 2013)

Is Jennifer Lawrence cute?


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

Walking said:


> I still think this thread should be deleted and closed for multiple reasons. Not only does it feed insecurity on a forum where many users are insecure but it continues to perpetuate a false image of what women should look like 2-3/4ths of the time.
> It doesn't help that there'll be backlash had there been a male version. Put the "biebz" and there'll probably be at least 5 people automatically complaining.


i dont know about the girls, but i feel good by looking at beautiful people


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Cuteness is such a subjective thing. Pretty much every girl on the previous page at least I would not consider to be cute lol.

Cute to me is someone like this chick poking her tongue out at 1:15 in this music video (epic song btw)


----------



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

..


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

AwkwardEd said:


> Is Jennifer Lawrence cute?


cute, witty and a versatile actress!


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Young Olivia Hussey...the cutest Juliet I've ever seen. Old Hollywood beauty...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Walking said:


> I still think this thread should be deleted and closed for multiple reasons. Not only does it feed insecurity on a forum where many users are insecure but it continues to perpetuate a false image of what women should look like 2-3/4ths of the time.
> It doesn't help that there'll be backlash had there been a male version. Put the "biebz" and there'll probably be at least 5 people automatically complaining.


There actually is a male version and no one has had a problem with it. This one has been closed down several times for no good reason, which is why we are on version 5.

I'm sorry you have a problem with my thread.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> 100% agree.


She reminds me of Lady Sovereign, but with better teeth.


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm withdrawing from Klonopin right now after taking too much this week, so i'm in a bad mood.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'm withdrawing from Klonopin right now after taking too much this week, so i'm in a bad mood.


I was just joking. hope there is no hard feelings.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> I was just joking. hope there is no hard feelings.


No hard feelings Traveler. You seem cool anyway.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

pythonesque said:


> She reminds me of Lady Sovereign, but with better teeth.


Im gonna pretend i didn't hear that.

:lol


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'm withdrawing from Klonopin right now after taking too much this week, so i'm in a bad mood.


I know what that's like. Sorry for going off topic. Anyways I'm sure most of us would like to get back on topic.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The gif on the bottom is from the BBC serial "Tipping the Velvet." Really great adaption of a coming-of-age book by Sarah Waters.


----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)

Without a doubt, this young lady from S Korea is breathtaking.


----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Just watched a Lifetime movie with Tiffani Thiessen. Oh my god, she so ****ing pretty with a great figure, it reminded me how much I hate her :lol I almost couldn't finish the movie cause she was too pretty to watch, it was making me upset. That's the best compliment I can give a girl, that she makes me feel so bad about myself that I cry :lol


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Irina Shayk


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^YEEEEEEEEEES. I want her face as my face. Like really bad.

Also: Blake Lively, just for her legs. I think she has a plain face, but holy **** she has perfect legs. They're fabulous.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

HustleRose said:


> Irina Shayk


Your signature says it all with this pic.

Amen


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Mia Wasikowska


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Random tumblr girls, but well worth a mention :


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^The first girl is Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

/


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Like.... all the girls in this video.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Eva Green....man, something about her eyes. They always pop out to me in her movies. She typically wears a lot of eye makeup, which usually I don't like, but it goes with her whole dark sexy aura, lol.









And these:


















So...which do you think is cuter--her or the doggy? :b


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

Sierra Cassady :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

missingno said:


>


Jailbait.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I dunno,I like the way she is posing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Imogen Poots from 28 Weeks Later. Horrible last name, though. xD


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Dont know how to post pictures on this forum :|
HerpDerp.jpg
HELP! :um


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Sherilyn Fenn, for sure was like one of the sexiest women ever (I only say "was" cause she's kind of boring now, she's still gorgeous). If I had to choose one woman in her prime that I'd like to look like, it's Sherilyn Fenn. She was a sultry-*** B.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Jarebear said:


> Sierra Cassady :b


Yeeeeeeeeesss! I love CocoRosie so much.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

All the same girl


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

,


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Xtraneous said:


> Yes! Red heads. Ffffffffffff.


They are truly my only weakness.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

shining like a goddess:love2









a persian woman.some of them are really hot










another one


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Maiara Walsh. Back when I was like 12 and she was on Cory In The House she used to make me cry cause she was so pretty. I'd say I'm not that insecure anymore, but she's on a movie right now and totes making me upset again. She's so pretty, I can't _not_ hate her.


































Miranda Kerr, sooooooo gorgeous


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)

I know it's strange because I'm a boy, but Allison Harvard is actually one of my role models, she was the first time I'd seen someone introverted and 'odd' by society's standards in the media


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Skye Sweetnam. I wish I was as pretty as her. >_<


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

:3


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Debbie Harry, of Blondie, circa hmmm ... 1979? Not sure.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd post a pic of my best friend, but I don't think she would be cool with that.

So this chic will have to suffice...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

She would make an excellent lesbian.


----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)

^^^


----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)

But seriously:


----------



## essixo (Feb 3, 2013)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tannasg said:


>


Hawt. :yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Numb Old Man (Mar 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Numb Old Man (Mar 11, 2013)

,


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cutest girl combo right here. Barbara Palvin(posted her on page 2 of this thread) and Sara Sampaio.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

AnnaSophia :3


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

>


And don't forget rikku ^^


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Limmy said:


>


She is on way too much cocaine.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> She is on way too much cocaine.


Just the way i like em'.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

my kind of girl :mushy <3


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This thread needs more cute black girls 
























Also:


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

amagad

Did they pay you to post those?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> amagad
> 
> Did they pay you to post those?


Are you talking to me?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> amagad
> 
> Did they pay you to post those?


Lol, Canuck. I thought you were dead? lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Deborah Ann Woll. I'm watching True Blood and she's making me want to go cry in a corner cause I'm so jealous of how pretty she is. Making me suicidal = best compliment a girl can get.


































What. A. *****. Kind of completely hate her.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I absolutely love her.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I absolutely love her.


 Sasha Grey? You know she's a porn star right?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Sasha Grey? You know she's a porn star right?


Duh.  But I feel like there's something special about her. She stands out compared to other porn stars for me.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Jenifer Love Hewitt is amazing I don't care how old she is lol










and Aubrey Plaza lol, her humor makes her twice as pretty lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Limmy said:


>


I also like Boxxy.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mezzoforte said:


> Duh.  But I feel like there's something special about her. She stands out compared to other porn stars for me.


..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mezzoforte said:


> This thread needs more cute black girls


 Who is this? She's very cute.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

nubly said:


> ..


I like that she always seems so into it. She doesn't just lay there. She seems like she's really kinky and loves what she does. Also I love that sexy smirk she always does. And she promotes sexual openness among women, which is good. 



nubly said:


> Who is this? She's very cute.


I don't know her name. I just saw her on tumblr.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> This thread needs more cute black girls


Ok


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Keeping up with the trend^

Canadian/Somalian sisters that go by their group name Faarrow.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Levy Tran!


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rosario Dawson.


----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

[SPOILER= cuter inside]


































also this girl:








[/SPOILER]


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> [SPOILER= cuter inside]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha :3 I posted Allison in the previous page as well xD She is so ethereal and cool.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


>


boobies


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

^

LOL! :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Rachel Khoo. Cute as a button and a damn good cook too!

"Hey, that rhymes. I must be a jolly good poet!"


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

extremly said:


> and Aubrey Plaza lol, her humor makes her twice as pretty lol


 another aubrey plaza fan . her awkwardness is so adorable


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> My girlfriend:


You're really going for it, huh. Haha.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Her? Yeah I know, she's a perfect 10, brah. She wasn't easy, but I just negged her until she realised how perfect I am.


She has such luscious lips.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


That's Angie Varona lmao I had her for one class in middle school. I heard about the scandal years laters


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

extremly said:


> That's Angie Varona lmao I had her for one class in middle school. I heard about the scandal years laters


Were her t**s that big back then? xD


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

MiMiK said:


> another aubrey plaza fan . her awkwardness is so adorable


Yeah she has to be one my dream girls lol. Aubrey is so strange but amusing at the same time

Look at this interview:








mezzoforte said:


> Were her t**s that big back then? xD


No lol, I'm pretty sure they grew because she started taking birth control pills or something. Also I was in 6th grade, my hormones would have ripped a hole in my pants if I stared at her too long lmao


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Team Aubrey here, too.


----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)

The same photo of Allison I posted in another thread, but I love it so much.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


>


wow. 10/10


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

^ She's tidy like. Who is she?


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

Barette said:


> Sherilyn Fenn, for sure was like one of the sexiest women ever (I only say "was" cause she's kind of boring now, she's still gorgeous). If I had to choose one woman in her prime that I'd like to look like, it's Sherilyn Fenn. She was a sultry-*** B.


Audrey Horne <3333 
I was about to be seriously concerned that i hadn't seen her in this thread yet


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

this girl. She has SA.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

I would.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

arnie said:


>


I always knew you liked the men. :b


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

*-(\


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

gytar said:


>


Perfect!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Daawwwwwwwwwfughisdfijg








I would make her so much tea


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

2 girl crushes and 1 cup










(blondie and joan jett back in the day urghh)


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

probably offline said:


> 2 girl crushes and 1 cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Blondie!!, I saw Blondie (well Debby Harry) in concert 2 years ago in NY..She can still bring it.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


> This thread needs more cute black girls


Wow. Who is that?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> Wow. Who is that?


Zoe Saldana


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

A very cute black lass, and she likes Asian guys - didn't think that was possible lol.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lucia Cifarelli from KMFDM entrances me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I just watched Django - and I liked it.










(^ Kerry Washington).

And this gypsy girl -










( ^ haven't got a clue).


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

These pictures don't really do her justice though. I saw her in Good Bye Lenin and she blew me away


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

AussiePea said:


>


She just seduced the hell out of me with that look on her face.


----------



## IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin (Sep 7, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


She is so hot!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> A very cute black lass, and she likes Asian guys - didn't think that was possible lol.


Asian guys liking black girls is also rare. :b


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

curly haired beauty


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This is as close as I can find to "cute".


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

i liked rose byrne from insidious , the way she was in that movie was so damn cute!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not sure if I want to look like Gillian Anderson or be her *****. Or both. Noone should be allowed such flawless beauty and greatness. The way her mouth looks when she speaks ;_;










she still looks great even in a natural shot like this:










I can't ;___________________; I simply can't


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

^ aw yea! totally, when she was running around with molder in the x-files especially, she gives of the vibe that she would be a genuinely cool person to.
Found this weird video.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> ^ aw yea! totally, when she was running around with molder in the x-files especially, she gives of the vibe that she would be a genuinely cool person to.
> Found this weird video.


haha omg(yeah, have you seen how charming she is in interviews? urgh)

edit: she must be so embarrassed about that video now. It's the most pretentious thing I've seen in a long time x]


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

probably offline said:


> haha omg(yeah, have you seen how charming she is in interviews? urgh)
> 
> edit: she must be so embarrassed about that video now. It's the most pretentious thing I've seen in a long time x]


ha ha i liked it, molecular beings and robots not your thing?

wait.... how can anything *not* be a molecular being?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> curly haired beauty
> 
> *snip*


She looks amazing! :mushy


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Asian guys liking black girls is also rare. :b


Really ? I never got that impression - but I'm happy to be the exception in this case :wink


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Really ? I never got that impression - but I'm happy to be the exception in this case :wink


:yay


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> :yay


heh :b


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

hammerfast said:


> i liked rose byrne from insidious , the way she was in that movie was so damn cute!


You Sure?


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Tanya1 said:


>


Kat Dennings is hot, too bad her show sucks lol.


----------



## Gorefiend (Apr 18, 2013)

My 3 favorite girls:


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

Gorefiend said:


> My 3 favorite girls:


I like the first one's tank top haha.
and the second one is HOT


----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I'm not sure if I want to look like Gillian Anderson or be her *****. Or both. Noone should be allowed such flawless beauty and greatness. The way her mouth looks when she speaks ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought she was also very beautiful as Miss Havisham from BBC's 'Great Expectations' adaptation, even though she was supposed to be a scary old 'spinster resembling a cross between waxwork and a skeleton'


----------



## PassiveAggressive (Apr 17, 2013)

:heart


----------



## Gorefiend (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't know where she's from, but she looks close to perfect.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

bellejar said:


> This came up on my tumblr dash, ****.


She looks like... 12...


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

lzzy said:


>


LOL


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


>


Wow she is fiiiinnne!!! XD


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm in love with Mindy Kaling.


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

Thextera said:


> LOL


can you make the picture bigger please?


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

She's not a girl, she's a woman (twice my age)
Selma Blair in the movie Dark Horse


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Reinah said:


> can you make the picture bigger please?


it's as big as it gets!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

lzzy said:


>


:mum:no:sus:teeth:idea


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

CHERYL COLE OFCOURSE!!! <3 She makes best music EVER (IMO) lol xD

I like ermm Call my name!!

how dya think I feel when u call my naaaame u got me confused by the way I change how dya think I feel when u call my naaaaaaame MY NAME! say my name BABY! O O O O OHHHHHHHH

and ermmm Fight for our love omg I should post links to her songs actully its only fair!!! Why should I deprive u all of her awsomeness!

(ANY HATERS GOTTA DEAL WITH ME K?) lol 











Her dances are awsome 
:yes


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

rachel bilson in Jumper, cantquantifywant.



















eliza dushku, in buffy the vampire slayer.



















rachel leigh cook, just.. overload.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

infamous93 said:


>


Wow, simply wow!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Elad said:


> fap sequence initiated


I want to fondle her boobs.... O____O


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

infamous93 said:


>


She is very cute indeed


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

I could do this all day ..


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

French Emmanuelle Beart in her twenties 
She's more than cute, she's perfect. :mushy
And she's also a very talented actress.




























Portuguese Laura Gonçalves


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

*Anna Kendrick*


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well..nice..I need a gun now.


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

too many to post...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Sia


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Megan Fox


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Dannie Riel


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


> Megan Fox


Forget Megan Fox Bean Fox is the real honey. :clap


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

infamous93 said:


>


dude come back and post more pics xD


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

infamous93 said:


>


WHO IS THIS?! oh dear lordy :clap:boogie:clap


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

:mushy


----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

asian girls are really cute especially the koreans


----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

Sin said:


> Miss Mexico/Universe ximena navarrete


this one is not cute. But perfectly beautiful!


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Elad said:


> rachel bilson in Jumper, cantquantifywant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omigosh, we have the same taste! Love love love them all! :heart


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

infamous93 said:


>


these two :mushy


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thextera said:


> it's as big as it gets!


That's what he said. 8)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

pinoyAko said:


> asian girls are really cute especially the koreans


i agree


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

^their uniform remind me of girl scouts uniforms


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

Limmy said:


> i agree


lol north korea :-D


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

cant even find her name..


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


Nancy would be dissapointed you chose Margaret over her.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Kat Dennings









































































would marry.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

OMG! I'm gonna go weak at the knees...


----------



## kswan (May 6, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

^:yes








ALison Brie.

Also dis








:mushy


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Minnie Driver


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

*Close enough*


















Obviously there's a personality penalty, and she can do without the piercings...promiscuity...etc.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello yes I would like to apply to date you pls


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> Also dis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen her on TV but I can't remember what it was on. Probably just some previews for a movie or something. She's cute. :>


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

slytherin said:


> Hello yes I would like to apply to date you pls


wow o o


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Janet Jackson ^_^









Latoya Jackson


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I've seen her on TV but I can't remember what it was on. Probably just some previews for a movie or something. She's cute. :>


She's in Scott Pilgrim vs the world and a bunch of horror movies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> She's in Scott Pilgrim vs the world and a bunch of horror movies.


Oh, yea. lmao xD I just couldn't put my finger on who she was.


----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

Do you know who she is?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

alexis ren


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

pinoyAko said:


> Do you know who she is?


Camilla Belle...pretty face!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Elad said:


> alexis ren


elad you are the man


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

The first page made me laugh so freakin hard!

Too many naked ladies here.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

just an overall awesome picture.

i also want to thank slytherin for posting that girl. she's stunning.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

denise richards

or









scarlett johansson


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

meryem uzerli


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mel Lisboa.

Mmm, yummy.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Mel Lisboa.
> 
> Mmm, yummy.


I have to agree wholeheartedly, especially the glasses omg.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Elad said:


> alexis ren


my god, incredible...


----------



## Raavi (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Raavi (May 21, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jig210 said:


> I have to agree wholeheartedly, especially the glasses omg.


Mhm. Girls in glasses are badorable! :>


----------



## Magaly22 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Jig210 said:


> I have to agree wholeheartedly, especially the glasses omg.


Glasses are totally hot on any reasonably good looking chick.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Elad said:


> alexis ren


She's too pretty for her own good. Bad girl.


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

I found this hispanic chick on okcupid. cutest chick ever.


----------



## Raavi (May 21, 2013)




----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

actress lauren german


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

omg im in love


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Adele Exarchopoulos (French/Greek actress) looks great


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Marsha, Marsha, Marsha....


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## imsorryididnotmean (May 21, 2013)

.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

this is pretty random, but I just saw an old episode of party of five and it brought memories when I thought this girl was so cute, and her voice too, almost like a chipmunk. (Lacey Chabert)

I must have been like, 9 years old. lol.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

monotonous said:


> omg im in love


Her power level is over 9000~~~~ :b


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Marina Ruy Barbosa. :love2


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Scottish actress Freya Mavor


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

One of my favorite NBA player's new gf..


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> One of my favorite NBA player's new gf..


****


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

sibel
















hazal


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

kimsungbabak said:


> sibel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all gorgeous. 

Luiza Valdetaro


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

^ 

/thread? Any challengers?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Scottish actress Freya Mavor


Love her. I definitely would. :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Katrina Kaif.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

im too nice to not share this with you guys


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i have too many posts left so wth


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Scottish actress Freya Mavor


Freckles! <3

Why would the makeup artist cover them with foundation? They're beautiful.


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

I win


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:heart


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Elad said:


>


im here because i saw elad xD


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Elad said:


>


My face when she's only 17


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pixie Lott.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

WhatWentWrong said:


> I win


Taylor Momsen? Yes! Ive never watched whatever show shes on.. but Ive seen her in magazines and she is quite hot.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

WhatWentWrong said:


> I win


I have seen more meat on a butchers pencil. :boogie


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Marjorie Estiano


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cheryl coleeeee (again)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

and every picture on her blog.

most beautiful girl I have ever seen.

peace


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

She's the most beautiful girl I've seen.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Carcamo said:


> She's the most beautiful girl I've seen.


You just like her melons. :b


----------



## Skeithz (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Even though I don't listen to Arch Enemy as of yet, here is Angela Gossow!*


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

tannasg said:


> You just like her melons. :b


Yeah well, At least they're 100% natural. Big feeders with a beautiful face surely do make a good combination. lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

reiitaia said:


>


:no


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

tannasg said:


> :no


Face it, I just have superior tastes. :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Laurel Holloman (Tina on _The L Word_) in a 90's indie flick. Baby Laurel.

So. Damn. Adorable.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Carcamo said:


> Yeah well, At least they're 100% natural. Big feeders with a beautiful face surely do make a good combination. lol


idc they're natural or not, they look.. nice


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> fgsdgddg I've the biggest crush on her for ages. I'd actually never noticed that before. Typical.


 10/10 Insta-boner! :b


----------



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

pyderas said:


>


Pure hotness.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> Pure hotness.


:yes:sus:yes:sus


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

oooo blond hair rly suits some asian girls ^_^


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

bad baby said:


> .


She's a cutie. ^_^


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Jhene Aiko is pretty bad, and it doesn't hurt that her music is straight.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

young Britney spears









Christina Milian is adorable


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> She's a cutie. ^_^


+ effortlessly cool and talented, with a cheeky sense of humour.

dream grrrrl!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Jhene Aiko is pretty bad, and it doesn't hurt that her music is straight.


+1


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

MoonlitMadness said:


>


Thats a girl?  zomg u cured me!! im [email protected]@ lol ^_^


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes that's a girl, and she's gorgeous. I love that look, you don't have to dress stereotypically female to be a woman. She's way awesomer than all these ****s I see on here! Dani Shay baby <3


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Be still my timey wimey heart


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> Be still my timey wimey heart


:yes:yes:yes

-----------------

Saoirse Ronan.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> :yes:yes:yes
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Saoirse Ronan.


10/10 would stare deeply into those beautiful dreamy blue eyes.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> 10/10 would stare deeply into those beautiful dreamy blue eyes.


She's got dem piercing eyes. *__*


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## D1r7H3rp3z (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Leelee Sobieski :yes


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Krysten Ritter


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Gina Rio from UK big brother! xD


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Amalie Nöther


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad said:


>


Haha, F*cking Elad. Your funny as hell.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Mae Jemison


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Again I must post the cutest fictional character








or the second best


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Charlotte Free


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I could fill up this entire thread with nothing but cat girl cosplays.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Felicity Jones


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Lise Meitner


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kirsebaer said:


> Isabelle Drummond (brazilian actress).


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


I know, right!? :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Raeden said:


> I could fill up this entire thread with nothing but cat girl cosplays.


omg too cuuuute!! ^_^










(oh and hot to the pic above my post)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Omg, I totally forgot about *Darla* and *Amy* from Buffy the Vampire Slayer! 































:mushy


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Benjo (Oct 21, 2011)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Jhene Aiko is pretty bad, and it doesn't hurt that her music is straight.


Brutal! :O


----------



## Benjo (Oct 21, 2011)

Shes the personification of cuteness for me :yes


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

I gotta say Gwyneth Paltrow is god damn cute!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Alison Brie. ^_^


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

This is really hard. I mean deciding on who is the cutest I've ever seen! If you google women or girls, there are so many I just can't decide. Do any of you have this problem too?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sarah Hyland.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

I seen alot but I dont have any pictures cuz they'tre not celebrities! I probably seen 100 girls in chino that look better than everyone in this thread!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Emma Watson. I just want to **** her.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Yao Yao.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

Nono441 said:


> Holy, who is she??


Seriously, she's beautiful


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

I need to met her and take portraits of her (I'm a photographer)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh that reminds me Tara <3 she's such a cutie pie and Amber Benson is so pretty.












:b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cosplaaaaay \(^_^)/


----------



## StillFlying (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## regan36 (Dec 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> Cara Delevingne


She looKS Like human life figure of Ruff Nut from How To Train Your Dragon


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

my cutest are Superstar Avril Lavigne, Danielle Harris, Haley Reinhart from American Idol ,Megan Fox and Jessica Beil


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

^I don't know who she is, but it seems she is from Varna, in Bulgaria  Looks great.










^We went to the same school, same year. She always was the best looking girl there by far  This is an old pic of her i think (she still looks great from what images i have found online, works in the US as a journalist)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


>


'Cutest' not 'trashiest' >.< :lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Karen Gillan:









Or that girl from the Blurred Lines video:


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

hannah murray 
I used to have such a huge crush on her, then i banned myself from having crushes cos they where ruining my life ha ha


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Karen Gillan:


Yes, please!









Rose Leslie









Alyson!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Gwaenyc said:


> Yes, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Alyson.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> Alyson!!!





Charmander said:


> I love Alyson.












:b


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :b


Lmao is that Buffy she's licking? I can't remember that scene. D:


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Lmao is that Buffy she's licking? I can't remember that scene. D:


Nope just a random girl I think :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Bawsome said:


> hannah murray
> I used to have such a huge crush on her, then i banned myself from having crushes cos they where ruining my life ha ha


I think she would have made a really good Luna in Harry Potter if Evanna Lynch hadn't gotten the role and they weren't looking for someone who was 'unseen.' (and if she was a couple of years younger maybe) Not that Evanna didn't do a great job with that part, but still. I guess it's because Cassie is a pretty similar character.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think she would have made a really good Luna in Harry Potter if Evanna Lynch hadn't gotten the role and they weren't looking for someone who was 'unseen.' (and if she was a couple of years younger maybe) Not that Evanna didn't do a great job with that part, but still. I guess it's because Cassie is a pretty similar character.


Yea totally, Cassie was very similar, total eccentric space cadet.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think she would have made a really good Luna in Harry Potter if Evanna Lynch hadn't gotten the role and they weren't looking for someone who was 'unseen.' (and if she was a couple of years younger maybe) Not that Evanna didn't do a great job with that part, but still. I guess it's because Cassie is a pretty similar character.


"You're like......a wizard" 
I love how clueless her GoT character is about the rest of the world


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Maybe I'm weird or maybe it's in the eyes but the Overly Attached Girlfriend on youtube is cute.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

foe said:


> Maybe I'm weird or maybe it's in the eyes but the Overly Attached Girlfriend on youtube is cute.


Most people think that, she is actually quite cute it's just the character she is portraying is deliberately creepy.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Definitely cute.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd so marry her in a perfect world where everything went my way, unfortunately she doesn't even know I exist.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

that one girl from harold and kumar i dont know her name..


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

<3

-Ravven


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I'd so marry her in a perfect world where everything went my way, unfortunately she doesn't even know I exist.


The only attractive girl that I've seen in this thread.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Furio said:


> The only attractive girl that I've seen in this thread.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

jealousisjelly said:


> that one girl from harold and kumar i dont know her name..


maria? lol










ta buena...


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


Okay one of the few lol


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

Gwaenyc said:


> Yes, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice! I think she's the best looking girl on the show.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Maiq said:


> Nice choice! I think she's the best looking girl on the show.


"You know nothin" except correctly saying the best looking person on the show.
A lot of people would say Daenerys, but Ygritte is the best. Funniest character in the show besides Tyrion and Lady Olenna.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

regan36 said:


> Anais Demoustier


There's something about this girl which really grabs me.










Yep, I'm out.


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

BTAG said:


> "You know nothin" except correctly saying the best looking person on the show.
> A lot of people would say Daenerys, but Ygritte is the best. Funniest character in the show besides Tyrion and Lady Olenna.


Yea I would say Daenerys is 2nd best. Ygritte is my favorite female character though. I like girls that are "kissed by fire".


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

MiMiK said:


> maria? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yuuuup thats who i was talking about..


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

javascript:void(0)javascript:void(0)

javascript:void(0)javascript:void(0)


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Julie delpy


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Dolores Costello


























(style inspiration pls)










I love her sad eyes

/swoon


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Amphoteric said:


> Sharon Needles





FunkyMonkey said:


> Cosplaaaaay \(^_^)/


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> javascript:void(0)javascript:void(0)


Very pretty, Not gonna lie I have a thing for blue hair, I had blue hair all the way through high school.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Linda Cardellini when she was on Freaks and Geeks. :love2 ****ing adorable. Well, she's still pretty now of course. xD


----------



## friendsoffreedom (Jul 28, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> One of my favorite NBA player's new gf..


does anyone know her name?

is this her?

https://www.facebook.com/daphne.smith.5891?fref=ts

and if so i think someone is possibly stealing pictures!  :um


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> Julie delpy


:heart I love _Before Sunrise_.

Kiko Mizuhara


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

friendsoffreedom said:


> does anyone know her name?
> 
> is this her?
> 
> ...


not sure but here's her istagram
http://instagram.com/dasha_ded


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)

I've seen her in this thread already, but I saw this photo of her and thought it too pretty not to post


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

^ Is that a caterpillar on her face...?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

friendsoffreedom said:


> does anyone know her name?
> 
> is this her?
> 
> ...


"Posts: 1"

Seems legit :sus


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hellooooooooooooo


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

nah


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Zlata pls....










Haley is 100% wife material


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

dont care if hot
dont care if repost
dont care if


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

and im out


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dunno who this is then ur TV suck.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sion said:


> I've seen her in this thread already, but I saw this photo of her and thought it too pretty not to post


She looks like a female Zac Efron


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Now that's all I see:blank


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Katie Chang, my definition of the perfect girl (for me).


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

This one used to be really cute.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

ChaoticSoul said:


> This one used to be really cute.


Is that Hayley Williams? If she grows out her hair again, she's cute.


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

FUBAR said:


> Is that Hayley Williams? If she grows out her hair again, she's cute.


yep, was like :shock when i saw what she did to her hair.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

I think she deliberately did that, she doesn't want to be a sex symbol or have guys drool over her.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

TheThinker11 said:


> She looks like a female Zac Efron


I thought that was Zac Efron...a edited version. :sus


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Aubrey Plaza.


:yes:love2


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

Anna Tsuchiya's got the sweetest face ever :3


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Man im bored.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Taylor Marie Hill


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(Deepika Padukone)


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

*I want her hair.*


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Victoria Justice!! :boogie:clap:yes:b:blush:mushy:love2


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

just came accross this one on twoo


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Great


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Andrea Brooks


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Raphael200 said:


>


who is that!?!?


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Summer Kellsey


----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)

Model and actress Rila Fukushima, after watching The Wolverine my friends couldn't believe that I found her to be the prettiest actress in it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hyuna my fave kpop singer  (Bubblepop = best song EVA)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Mmm....T-62 :heart


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

All these women with perfect skin. :,( It's not fair.


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

Valtron said:


> All these women with perfect skin. :,( It's not fair.


You do realize a lot of photo shoots are manipulated like mad :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Kpop group Girls Generation ^_^


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

Milla Jovovich. She's just so damn gorgeous.









Major crush on her in the Resident Evil movies :b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

kricket said:


> Milla Jovovich. She's just so damn gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw HELL YES!! I love how she does that 'pissed off but still sexy' facial expression


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Edited to sh*t but still.. :b


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















can I please look like this?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

time to hop off the asian train boys; this is my 10/10. would marry, would impregnate, would lose custody of kids, would be left with nothing and still be happy/10.

Valerie Poxleitner aka Lights


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Wow.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

If I had a pic of her I would love to show u.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You can come and invade my bedroom anytime you want, China!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It's not even close. Sara Fletcher (from Comedy Central's "Secret Girlfriend" and a ton of internet garbage) has the hands-down prettiest face on the planet. These photos don't do her justice, so just watch some of these YouTube videos. Bet you can't guess her age. http://www.youtube.com/results?q=yo....O&biw=1056&bih=424&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=w1


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Hyuna my fave kpop singer  (Bubblepop = best song EVA)


I love Hyuna too! She's so cute!

I always liked the way Kiera Knightley looked. :b Probably because she has no feminine features, but is still girly looking.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I love her


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll see you all and raise you Miss Iglesias


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> javascript:void(0)javascript:void(0)


Is that the color blue? I love blue!:clap


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Alice Englert.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

One day I will be this fabulous *_*


----------



## Shynobi (Nov 25, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


I'm going to miss her the most once Dexter over.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Lids said:


>


Holy ****!  :b


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Alice Englert.


She actually kinda looks like you,


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Elad said:


>


Awwwwww.....


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

vanilla90 said:


> I'll see you all and raise you Miss Iglesias


She definitely has a gorgeous face.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> She actually kinda looks like you,


Weird. :um


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Namie Amuro, she's probably like 45 in this picture :b










Thandie Newton, and she has a british accent!










Ashley Greene, she looks much better in motion, couldn't find a good picture. She's Alice in the gross Twilight series.

Kristin Kreuk, she kind of has an adolescent vibe going on, but she's still cute. Also couldn't find a good picture.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Ladies and gentleman. Ms. Jennifer Lawrence :clap


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Alice Englert.


 she looks just like you shelbster


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Ladies and gentleman. Ms. Jennifer Lawrence :clap


And then she talks...


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Derailing said:


>


That reminds me, Jaime King played such a hot b*tch in that movie, I was quite sexually confused after watching it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MiMiK said:


> she looks just like you shelbster


Probably just similar facial features like the face shape and chin. :b Other than that, I don't see it. I wish, though. xD


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Betty White, before she got really old.










IN her 40's, she was still yummy.









http://i.imgur.com/cMhQJ.jpg in her 30's or 40's?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## DouglasNA (Jul 12, 2013)

*Lizzy Caplan*

Lizzy Caplan
Its hard to find a good pic of her but in movies her voice and the way she is makes her very attractive to me


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

She means the world to me, and I mean it. She's just so perfect, such a good friend...


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Samira Wiley from Orange Is The New Black


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

I married the cutest girl I have ever seen but heres a few vary cute girls
http://


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

DouglasNA said:


> Lizzy Caplan
> Its hard to find a good pic of her but in movies her voice and the way she is makes her very attractive to me
> PIC


I love her.



Lids said:


> PIC
> 
> Samira Wiley from Orange Is The New Black


Her character is one of my favorites. She does a fantastic job playing her!

Lorde


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

This thread needs more cosplay!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

NeuromorPhish said:


> This thread needs more cosplay!


Ooooh, yes. I like the direction this is headed.

SAWA, who's an amazing japanese singer:


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Fierce


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

People have cellulite - world's biggest discovery made. Now let's resume the cuteness thread:

Gabrielle Union:










Asin


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Monica Belluci


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

prettiest girl ever and my idol 
Leda monster bunny!!


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

meepie said:


> People have cellulite - world's biggest discovery made. Now let's resume the cuteness thread:
> 
> Gabrielle Union:
> 
> ...


Gabrielle Union is one of my favs too!


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Namie Amuro, she's probably like 45 in this picture :b
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hvae good taste.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gong Li.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yuri from girls generation ^_^


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh


OH MY GOD she is gorgeous... and yet so far out of my league its not funny you tease


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's just because of her dyed hair, her make up or her glasses but I think Alix from "Teens react to" is soo cute^^

Unfortunately there are not a lot of pics of her :/


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Had a crush on her when I was a teenager.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Christina Vidal.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm in <3 with Sarah Lipstate:


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Emma Stone


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

JustAPhase said:


> Emma Stone <3
> [what]


Umm, is it just me, or does Emma Stone look a lot like a giant blob of text?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Umm, is it just me, or does Emma Stone look a lot like a giant blob of text?


She has become apart of the matrix now :yes


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

CinnamonDelight said:


> You hvae good taste.


Thanks, I pride myself on my taste in women. 

Here's another Namie Amuro (keep in mind, she's like 60 in this picture, so no pedo...):


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Sexy vampire lady


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

JustAPhase said:


> Emma Stone


U dun goof'd! :haha


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> Lorde


A glorious head of hair she's got.









*Born 7 November 1996*


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> A glorious head of hair she's got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She does. And I had no idea she was so young! I feel like an even bigger loser now enjoying her song "Royals." Oy...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It's a good song and so is the latest one I heard from her called Tennis Court.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> A glorious head of hair she's got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I don't know the name of the actress, but Lena from the Returned is stunningly beautiful. I can't take my eyes off her when she's on screen.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


>


The age of consent is 16 here, pal. I just didn't think she was *that* young:blank


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

h00dz said:


> She has become apart of the matrix now :yes


Hahaha!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Rinami-san <3

She also has such pretty hands and nails :3 And her legs are so cute too!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Alyson Stoner.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Such a sucker for short hair


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Toni Collette is amazing and so is this outfit.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

This is the girl who plays Cho Chang in AVPM and she is soooo pretty. More than a bit obsessed.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Alexandra Daddario. There are no girls that look more perfect than her. Also, those eyes...


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

monotonous said:


>


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I posted her in the old thread, but I still think she's one of the most adorable women I've seen. Caroline Dhavernas.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Kanfusuuruq said:


>


I want what she's wearing.


----------



## Xentrensvo (Jan 23, 2013)

Cami Bradley:










She was a finalist on America's Got Talent.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

monotonous said:


>


who's she?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sisters Celina and Vanessa from the amazing race Canada.




































They kept me watching


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Doing my usual youtube talent show rounds and this woman has me in awe every time.



















Oh and this goddess:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I forgot Cheryl Cole, oops.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

The cutest girl I have ever seen works in the Starbucks on Hollywood boulevard next to Grauman's Chinese Theatre in LA (at least she did when I was there last year).

Short, Brunette, dimples... :fall

Not sure why I'm posting this...


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

AW yis


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

In acting I would say Emilie de Ravin.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Immaculate afro queen.









This is some next level selfie **** right here. Nana of After School.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Sisters Celina and Vanessa from the amazing race Canada.
> http://www.ottawacitizen.com/cms/binary/8894819.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.ottawacitizen.com/cms/binary/8646875.jpg[IMG]
> ...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Mania said:


> In acting I would say Emilie de Ravin.


She is really pretty.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

amber heard all day every day crew
































































that feel when find out lesbian..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ I thought she was bi?


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

meganmila said:


> She is really pretty.


I agree. It seems people are only posting "hot" girls in this thread.

Oh well, perceptions over perceptions,


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Mania said:


> I agree. It seems people are only posting "hot" girls in this thread.
> 
> Oh well, perceptions over perceptions,


One can be hot AND cute.


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> One can be hot AND cute.


Touché, I rest my case.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

meganmila said:


> ^ I thought she was bi?


please god let it be so.

even though i'll never have a shot its nice to dream


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/ruby-tandoh


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Alexa Vega


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Alexa Vega


I can't get over the fact that this is Carmen from _Spy Kids._


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Elad said:


> please god let it be so.
> 
> even though i'll never have a shot its nice to dream





> "I don't label myself one way or another-I have had successful relationships with men and now a woman. I love who I love; it's the person that matters." - Amber Heard.


OK, so apparently quotes don't count as characters.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> AW yis


Ah! I love her. I would probably marry her. Never realized she had such nice boobs though o.o


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Her eyes are just like... the most amazing eyes ever..
meltmeltmeltmeltmelt :dead


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

That bob...


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> That bob...


wow, now she just about beats every girl iv seen in this thread .


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hngadahdatly


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Kanfusuuruq said:


>


i like that^^^


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

^ Not going to lie but that is a nice bootay, yes sir.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

these girls are really really pretty ;__;


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Alia Shawkat


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

After spending 30 minutes of my Sunday on this thread I got to say that Elad takes the trophy.

My contribution::mushy


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Some Calisi cosplay


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

This is the girl I'm getting surgery to look like. Hayley Williams :3


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

The cutest girl I've ever seen is probably this mcdonalds girl I got breakfast from around 6 months ago. Even in her uniform and having that raggedy work look I thought she was magnificent, blonde hair and beautiful blue eyes, almost like a painting come to life. Sorry, no pictures so I broke the rules but that would be her


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

vanilla90 said:


> Hngadahdatly


Holy moly she has a beautiful smile and eyes, overall face really. Dat push up bra though... Ahem, anyone know where to get good push ups like that?


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

jasiony said:


> The cutest girl I've ever seen is probably this mcdonalds girl I got breakfast from around 6 months ago. Even in her uniform and having that raggedy work look I thought she was magnificent, blonde hair and beautiful blue eyes, almost like a painting come to life. Sorry, no pictures so I broke the rules but that would be her


Hands down the cutest girl in this thread.


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

What a cutie, eh? :love2


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

This is my impression of cute:


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

i would marry this girl


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I think a few lovely brown-skinned ladies are needed in this thread.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Moochie said:


>


whats her name


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Luna Azul said:


> I think a few lovely brown-skinned ladies are needed in this thread.


I just want to say the one on the far right is gorgeous.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh


Oh..Yes.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

monotonous said:


>


Thats now how you wear a bikini top! :b I doubt anyone minds though. Also heres my contribution:


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(Rita Ora)

Girls that scrunch up their noses are adorable.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

KelsKels said:


>


Dat Face :cuddle:blush:mushywife


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^_^


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Amanda Seyfried. Best face.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

lisbeth said:


> Amanda Seyfried. Best face.


YES


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

so yeah.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Classic / cute:


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I also find this one to the left cute , though obviously something is bothering her:


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

dskjgn;jksjgkdfgjknfsdfjdksbgkdjfl


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*dies*


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Luna Azul said:


> I think a few lovely brown-skinned ladies are needed in this thread.


I'll help you out


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


> I'll help you out


And that you did, sir. Sweet Jesus, they're gorgeous. Every single one of them. Thank you kindly.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kalliber said:


>


I'll walk through the Sahara desert with cow urine as my only drinking supply to have a chance to date Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


Damn she looks like Cleopatra


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> I'll walk through the Sahara desert with cow urine as my only drinking supply to have a chance to date Jennifer Lawrence.


This is war...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

:heart


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

what a cutie


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Those eyes are so beautiful.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> Those eyes are so beautiful.


what's her name : o


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

i find it interesting how others find certain girls appealing through comments while i shrug them off instantly, yet i post pictures of some girls that i think are GORGEOUS and get not a single comment on them. 

Beauty is truly in the eye of the beholder, there is no single "most beautiful girl".


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

As of lately this girl has been keeping me up late at night.


























Also not really cute, but definitely Hot is the woman from The Intouchables


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> I can't post her name here, she will get mad at me for posting her pictures on this forum.


wtf you know her irl? devil you!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

monotonous said:


> wtf you know her irl? devil you!


Yeah. She is a very good person.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> Yeah. She is a very good person.


well good for you, enjoy *wink*


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

monotonous said:


> what's her name : o


I can help with that. Thanks to a reverse google image search. Not really sure on the 1st pic it shows up as Karen Schwarz. The last 2 pics are Natalie Veritz. Pics are over google if you want


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

IveGotToast said:


> As of lately this girl has been keeping me up late at night.
> 
> http://www.about-face.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Laci.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/70I7Nag4Eu8/hqdefault.jpg[IMG]
> ...


----------



## MrSokols (Oct 13, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

missingno said:


> I can help with that. Thanks to a reverse google image search. Not really sure on the 1st pic it shows up as Karen Schwarz. The last 2 pics are Natalie Veritz. Pics are over google if you want


Ok you got me its Natalie Veritz.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

missingno said:


> I can help with that. Thanks to a reverse google image search. Not really sure on the 1st pic it shows up as Karen Schwarz. The last 2 pics are Natalie Veritz. Pics are over google if you want


thanks man


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

10/10 personality too


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

bluerain said:


> I think I believe in karma too much. If I end up killing an ant or something, I totally freak out because I think that the next day is going to be really bad


Yes jennifer


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i have been trying to find her name for years T T


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

alexis ren























































emily rudd


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Pretty damn disappointed in my bros that this thread is slower than the guy version, mostly because you're all posting in there moping about how you're not *insert male model*. Yeah I see you, get out of there and back to the boob side of the force, we have.. well.. just look:




























also more alexis ren gifs:














































come on you damn perverts, step yo game up.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Minkiro said:


> http://www.magxone.com/uploads/2011/01/Gemma-Arterton-Vanity-Fair-1.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i2.listal.com/image/533709/600full-imogen-poots.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> [img]http://gifsforum.com/images/gif/yes/grand/yes_5656.gif


----------



## goblinwolf (Oct 18, 2013)

Chelsea Peretti










Sara Bareilles










Hannah Hooper from Grouplove










also


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad wins this thread. Hands down.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

thebadshepard said:


>


Sexy. I love girls with tats.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cosplay ^_^


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

^ dat bust


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

She is gorgeous


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Who is she?


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Rashida Jones
10/10 personality
wouldwife/10


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

RelinquishedHell said:


> ^ Who is she?


Breanna Green


----------



## ryancc (May 20, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> Rashida Jones
> 10/10 personality
> wouldwife/10


she is the ****ing best

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/391707684828762112


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

So, in order for a girl to be "cute" she has to be wearing hardly anything?


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

MoonlitMadness said:


> So, in order for a girl to be "cute" she has to be wearing hardly anything?


nope


----------



## ryancc (May 20, 2013)

^ tbh most of the girls in this thread aren't even cute at all

(that was directed at Moonlit Madness)


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

MiMiK said:


>


what's her name? :0


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

monotonous said:


> what's her name? :0


Mellisa Clarke :yes


----------



## MrSokols (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Anna Christine Speckhart


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Bjork definitely had some very cute moments


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

best one from my country I've seen and the other video of a Puerto Rican girl, really like Puerto Rican girls


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Bella Heathcote


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Something about Paz Lenchantin is just sooooo damn sexy


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

[IMG=http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/9287/laxc.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

MrSokols said:


>


Damn she's beautiful.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

gunner21 said:


>


is that you dressed as a girl?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

StrangePeaches said:


> is that you dressed as a girl?


It's Mr. Bacon.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> It's Mr. Bacon.


Fvcking lol. Really?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Jaw drop. Don't know if it's too much skin. If you guys think it is, tell me and I remove the image. Don't want to get this thread closed.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What in the mother of all f*** is goin' on in here. This thread needs some 'help'.

Here's a cure-all~










Oh, and...



MoonlitMadness said:


> So, in order for a girl to be "cute" she has to be wearing hardly anything?


No


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

This is so cute to me:


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> What in the mother of all f*** is goin' on in here. This thread needs some 'help'.
> 
> Here's a cure-all~


Holy **** yes! :mushy



tannasg said:


>


She is one dirty *****.. :yes lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

god I love dark/black hair so much.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

annnnnd i'm out


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

moloko said:


> Jaw drop. Don't know if it's too much skin. If you guys think it is, tell me and I remove the image. Don't want to get this thread closed.


Oh my god. Her body looks so... pillowy. That kind of rounded figure shape is super beautiful. I feel like curvy stomachs on women aren't appreciated enough. It just looks so sensual and tactile.

I appreciate everything in this image.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I see boobies! :O


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

h00dz said:


> I see boobies! :O


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Bawsome said:


>


:lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Bawsome said:


>


 .


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Ali Michael


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

,


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I was just browsing around the net casually, and this picture of this lady made me stop in my tracks. Good god she's gorgeous.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

this girl is perfect, would wife/10.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

moloko said:


> Jaw drop. Don't know if it's too much skin. If you guys think it is, tell me and I remove the image. Don't want to get this thread closed.





lisbeth said:


> Oh my god. Her body looks so... pillowy. That kind of rounded figure shape is super beautiful. I feel like curvy stomachs on women aren't appreciated enough. It just looks so sensual and tactile.
> 
> I appreciate everything in this image.


Um, yes to the infinity. That body is perfect. So curvy and soft, but not in a doughy way. Like, she has the perfect balance.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Minkiro said:


>


If I were to have a perfect woman, it would be Gemma Arterton. Ah **** it, she _is_ my perfect woman.

Annalynne McCord


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> If I were to have a perfect woman, it would be Gemma Arterton. Ah **** it, she _is_ my perfect woman.
> 
> Annalynne McCord


yes! ever since nip/tuck.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Elad said:


> yes! ever since nip/tuck.


OMG I know she was so sexy on that. I would literally murder to look like her---she has a great body, too.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Hilarie Burton.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Elad said:


> yes! ever since nip/tuck.


That scene is awesome. :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> Ali Michael


I love them heavy eye brows.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Whoa. Agreed.


Ikr. Hipster girls are the cutest. She just looks so kidnappable :twisted


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> I love them heavy eye brows.


They're quite striking. I like 'em bold and heavy.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

That feel when you accidentally click on the cutest guy thread because its always bumped ahead of this one.. I blame all you guys constantly going in there and commenting. I mean srsly wtf brahs.

anyways, since this is obviously the girls-i-want-to-fhuck-furiously thread (nice try op) here goes:

*Karmin*(Amy Renee Heidemann) - the girl who did the "look at me now" cover on youtube and got famous, has videos and all now. Shes not as "pretty" as some of the girls in this thread but still clearly good looking although I'm not super attracted to her physically; what makes her so ****able is her perceived personality, her tone of voice, all those quirky little raps she does. Hnnnnngh. She comes across kind of bytchy with an attitude. bad girls yes pls.

skip to 2:44 on the below. she looks so much better in this video than any pictures/other videos for some reason.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Ikr. Hipster girls are the cutest. She just looks so kidnappable :twisted


That's supposed to be a hipster?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Misfits' Antonia Thomas.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

moloko said:


>


I know this image has been quoted a few times, but wow.
This body is just wow.

Used to be smitten with this female a while back.
Radeo


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

It's like macaulay culkin , only French :


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

v justice:










victoria justice no makeup:


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Elad said:


>


whats her name?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

These threads prove my theory that when people say "cute" they mean "hot" "beautiful" etc... The words all basically mean the same thing.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...e-call-you-cute-how-do-you-feel-about-430217/


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> These threads prove my theory that when people say "cute" they mean "hot" "beautiful" etc... The words all basically mean the same thing.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...e-call-you-cute-how-do-you-feel-about-430217/


Well I think that if there were threads called "Post the hottest girl..." then this thread would filter out the girls with exotic body and be filled mostly with ones with cute innocent looking faces. If that's what you're implying...

Anyways, back to thread.
























It pains me to know that i'll never be with a girl that has a sleeve.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

GoonerN5 said:


> Misfits' Antonia Thomas.


Oh yes, great choice


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

^ She's incredibly hot; Misfits hasn't been the same since she left.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ Lady gaga great grandma : D


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I think I'm in love B )


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

hahahahaa! great

Elad, that girl is so beautiful


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

she is so pretty

what a creppy place the internet is...


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Raphael200 said:


> http://www.funnypica.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Ugly-Girl.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]http://ircimg.net/ugly-bikini-clad-girl-pictures.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]http://www.funnypica.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/ugly-people-funny.jpg[IMG]
> ^^ Lady gaga great grandma : D[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Elad said:


> you boys deserve to be banned for messing with this beautiful thread, fuking srs.


lol i agree


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> These threads prove my theory that when people say "cute" they mean "hot" "beautiful" etc... The words all basically mean the same thing.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...e-call-you-cute-how-do-you-feel-about-430217/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

smokeybob said:


> she is so pretty
> 
> what a creppy place the internet is...


I agree, but everyone thinks I'm weird for thinking she's hot. Some people are just blind I guess.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad has this thread locked down. I don't even know how to outdo him.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Anna Torv. She's so mature and hot. My god...


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> Who is this?


Mine :bat


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Mine :bat


Your girl is a damn fine cutie.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> Who is this?


Her name is Frieda Rose. She's a Myspace "model" who was internet-famous a few years ago.



smokeybob said:


> she is so pretty
> 
> what a creppy place the internet is...


Kristen Stewart is incredibly gorgeous. She's been my celebrity crush for five years, embarrassingly enough. She is so attractive. I mean, even aside from her appearance, her mannerisms really do it for me. I'd consider myself predominantly heterosexual, but I find girls with that sort of awkward tomboyish swagger completely irresistible.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Her name is Frieda Rose. She's a Myspace "model" who was internet-famous a few years ago.


Thanks. Awesome. She is so stalkable.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Elad said:


>


 name please.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Elad said:


>





gunner21 said:


> name please.


Mezzoforte _apparently_ :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

arnie said:


>


Wouldn't say she's cute though..


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

arnie said:


>


Oh snap


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

arnie said:


>


This thread has been forever tainted!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Elad said:


>


I'd like to say thanks for the quality work you have done with this whole thread


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad said:


>


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I've just started watching Game of Thrones and wow.












RelinquishedHell said:


>


Do you like her new pixie cut?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

There's no point in replying to this thread anymore when Elad keeps posting like he does. It's impossible to compete with that. Just sit back and enjoy the show, it's all there is left to do.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Do you like her new pixie cut?


No. I like her long hair.










She just does it for me like no other girl does lol.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Elad has this thread locked down. I don't even know how to outdo him.





missingno said:


> I'd like to say thanks for the quality work you have done with this whole thread





moloko said:


> There's no point in replying to this thread anymore when Elad keeps posting like he does. It's impossible to compete with that. Just sit back and enjoy the show, it's all there is left to do.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Charmander said:


> Do you like her new pixie cut?


I was never a fan of her looks wise or in general,

but that new haircut.










Anyways, my first contribution for today.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

eyesthetics~


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Serious girl crush on Liv Mjönes



















after watching this movie:










(◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Elad said:


>


I dont like to judge to much on appearance but some of these girls look as though they might find reality a bit confusing.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Bawsome said:


> I dont like to judge to much on appearance but some of these girls look as though they might find reality a bit confusing.


I'm sure a lot of us here find reality a bit confusing. I know I do.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Can't... stop... looking...
> 
> This is now officially the hot thread. I hate to support stereotypes about what guys think is hot, but lesbians, man...


I can only agree....


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> :fall
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/#/art/We-could-go-to-Mexico-191629334?hf=1


Thems are great legs.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

h00dz said:


> I can only agree....
> 
> http://goodcomics.comicbookresources.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/2BROB.gif[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Elad said:


> this gif makes me wonder wtf I am doing wasting my time on this site.
> 
> mercy.


Because your a perv. :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

tannasg said:


> Because your a perv. :b


no, thats why I'm in this thread. on the site I'm not so sure. depressing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> That's a stereotypical comment, politically incorrect, very likely simply incorrect...
> 
> But I kinda laughed lol :yes


The secret to happiness is learning to laugh at everything :yes

more lesbeans plz :lol


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jenny Lee Lindberg


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Naomi Scott


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I hate to post a big *** picture like this, but it's by far the cutest one I saw on my quick search


I used to have a huge celeb crush on her around the time she was in the star wars movies xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Ok this might be one of those instant crushes :yes


You're welcome.  lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I can't help it. I want to be her sex slave.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Canada's own Misa Campo:


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

anyone know whats her name


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I usually avoid looking here much because of all the boobies >_< 
but um...thought I'd post this:








Ellie Goulding ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

monotonous said:


> anyone know whats her name


Um  I don't know if you're joking, but that's Taylor Swift


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## Triple25mm (Jun 20, 2012)

T-ara bo peeping:  :yes


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Canada's own Misa Campo:


Maaaan I remember when I was like 14 she was every dude's wet dream


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mélanie Laurent.


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

tannasg said:


>


Hayley Westenra wins! and omg her voice...


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Raphael200 said:


>


The photoshop is strong with this one.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

imsorryididnotmean said:


> source?


seriously? it's right on the pic..


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Triple25mm said:


> T-ara bo peeping:  :yes


I didn't realize there was a Japanese version of this song. Awesome!
Bo-peep, Bo-peep, Bo-peep, ow


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

is it weird i found her hot


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm referring to the girl in the Twister dress who looks like she's about to cry tears of happiness from all those food-people touching her.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> 420 smoke weed erryday


blaze it


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The Islander said:


>


The red hair thing really does it for me for some reason. She's hot.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> she's really cute omg
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1PQtoMHWaS0


only the #1 hit befitting our lovely amy, honey baby.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> I'm referring to the girl in the Twister dress who looks like she's about to cry tears of happiness from all those food-people touching her.


Cool costumes!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I loved Jennifer Lopez in Anaconda.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

monotonous said:


>


I tried so hard to look at her face, I really did.....


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


>


F*** yesh


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Wouldn't say she's cute though..


I'd hit that....with my fist.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*dies*


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


>


Yeah,yolande from la antwoord :boogie:clap


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

h00dz said:


> I tried so hard to look at her face, I really did.....


Me too :afr


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

time to delve further into the sexy territory ..




























another alexis ren


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

we hnnng now


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I like how Elad just comes in and completely murders it :lol

I bet those girls have their lives pretty much made.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sean Young in Blade runner


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Elad said:


>


All I can think about when I see women with such disproportionately large boobs is that they are going to have some serious spinal problems later in life.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Cutest women I've ever seen (while browsing tumblr)








































I like their faces.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^

come @ me bro


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

probably offline said:


>


I loved Sean Young in Blade runner!

Adrianna Lima:









Kirsten Dunst:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Err, my half cousin. But not posting pics of her. xD


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

cute. more like hot. she is quite older than me too i think.










also my fav artist lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

cats and chicks are really my biggest doomed attractions for life


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

housebunny said:


> I loved Sean Young in Blade runner!
> 
> Adrianna Lima:
> 
> ...


yeah something about dunst make her really attractive


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Whoever the hell this is.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Elad said:


>


I want one.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

monotonous said:


> yeah something about dunst make her really attractive


Snaggletooth.


----------



## Vision7 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have not seen anyone so beautiful in my life, I swear. seriously, she is absolutely adorable. I love petite girls, and she fits my description 1000% of what my ideal girl would be like. of course, I have as much of a shot with her as a snowflakes chance in hell, it's a fake dream, obviously, but imagination > reality .


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

My cute girl contribution is Nicky hilton. I've always loved her look. Don't you??!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Elad said:


> Pretty damn disappointed in my bros that this thread is slower than the guy version, mostly because you're all posting in there moping about how you're not *insert male model*. Yeah I see you, get out of there and back to the boob side of the force, we have.. well.. just look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can tell it's elad's post when i saw the pics


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Are those just random girls from like google? Or are they actually celebs?


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Leona Lewis. *__*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

All I see is boobs.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Elad said:


>


She's 16 now(I think).








^Claire Abbott


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

shes only 16..?

what in the actual ****. this is not fair.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

monotonous said:


>


Damn...Jessica Nigri.

I used to be in love with that girl.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> This is awfully distracting...


Say what now? I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

gunner21 said:


>


Yum.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I've got a lady boner for one Cara Delevigne.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> She's 16 now(I think).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? Holy shizznets. And are her boobs real? Nice huge boobs for a 16 year old geez.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

What's with all these tiny girls and huge t**s?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I think we need a legit hot/sexy girl thread like the girls now have, its only fair.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Thread needs more chicks with dat ***.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

CheekyBunny said:


> Thread needs more chicks with dat ***.


will get warned/banned. srs.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

GotAnxiety said:


> What's with all these tiny girls and huge t**s?


Problem? :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Problem? :b


no sir


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Where did my melons go?


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought we had a hot women thread? No matter, here are my hot women additions. I'm an equal opportunist when it comes to objectification. That's feminism.

























You can't see her face, but her body is rather lovely.









With these womn it's all about the waist definition. I'm a sucker for tiny waists, and it's the bane of my life that no matter what I do I'll always lack the definition of these ladies.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

CheekyBunny said:


> Thread needs more chicks with dat ***.





















I might be banned after today.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

You need more chicks with small boobs.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't we have way too many of these threads already? Your statement you're making with the pics isn't lost on me, just saying that this thread is going to turn into another softcore porn thread lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

meganmila said:


> You need more chicks with small boobs.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Don't we have way too many of these threads already? Your statement you're making with the pics isn't lost on me, just saying that this thread is going to turn into another softcore porn thread lol


As a self-indignant man, I will rectify that from happening. 


karenw said:


> This will trigger the hot men thread again lol, battle of the sexes haha


I'm a strong believer of equality.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

karenw said:


> This will trigger the hot men thread again lol, battle of the sexes haha


Just no more pics of men with full-on erections.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I wonder how much nudity I could get away with without getting banned? the guy's version of this thread had so nudity. Even though I haven't watched porn in 3 weeks I really want to add someone to this list

Edit: lolol YOLO

Edit: I got scurred


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Courtney stodden!!


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/post-the-cutest-girl-youve-ever-seen-v-5-a-214646/
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/post-the-cutest-guy-youve-ever-seen-v-2-a-213333/


cuteness is different from hotness though!


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

biscoto said:


> cuteness is different from hotness though!


It is, I always thought of cute as .. well, cute. Adorable even. When people say "hot" I assume someone I view as dripping in sexual energy.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Guys in this thread forgot the difference between "cute" and "hot" lol. :b


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

A lot of the time when people say cute, they mean hot/beautiful/pretty.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

meganmila said:


> You need more chicks with small boobs.


Nevar! lol :b


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> ]


She's adorable!


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Can I post my hot girl here?

[Staff edit]


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


>


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

housebunny said:


> Can I post my hot girl here?


Of course you can! This thread doesn't discriminate against those who are not a male or a lesbian. Everyone can enjoy this thread. I welcome anyone and everyone to contribute here with no fear of judgement as I am understanding that people have different taste in what they find hot.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


>


Is she 12? Where the boobs at?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mmm sweaty:


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


>


Mmm, ribs.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

PatheticGuy said:


> Mmm, ribs.


Lol. I don't usually like when you can see a girl's ribs like that, but I still think she's beautiful. :yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amanda Seyfried ^_^


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


>


Now that's cute!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Infamoose said:


> Of course you can! This thread doesn't discriminate against those who are not a male or a lesbian. Everyone can enjoy this thread. I welcome anyone and everyone to contribute here with no fear of judgement as I am understanding that people have different taste in what they find hot.


Thanks! :clap



Nunuc said:


> Yes please!...brb :blush


:lol


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Damn, she's a fox:


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll answer seriously!

I always thought that Angie Harmon and Stephanie March from the _Law & Order_ franchise would've made a hot lesbian couple.

I'm honestly not sure *why* I always thought that, but I did. ;_;



















(ETA, in case the second image isn't working: )


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Victoria Justice










Nina Dobrev










Freida Pinto


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Me


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

My, my, Amber...


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Those hands and nails omfg. Any girl with nails like that, show me. Naw.

Not joking


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

alieneyed said:


> Me


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

The only girl I've ever thought was very attractive is Anne Wilson from Heart


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

^Finally a good post, freaking trolls


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

extremly said:


> ^Finally a good post, freaking trolls


:lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I love how the sexiest post comes from Mezzo


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

How do I post pics, sorry for the noob quesiton


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy crap that pale girl in Mezzo's post. *ded*


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

AussiePea said:


>


I approve of these women. Being skinny is fine and hot, but some extra on the side is just as good :yes


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

it sucks that there are threads like this on this forum, yes i know some people treat it as a community but look at some of the other threads about how people are so self concious and have no self esteem then they click on this thread and see 'cute' yh sure big breasted women with 'perfect' figures


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Destabilise said:


> it sucks that there are threads like this on this forum, yes i know some people treat it as a community but look at some of the other threads about how people are so self concious and have no self esteem then they click on this thread and see 'cute' yh sure big breasted women with 'perfect' figures


Social Anxiety Forum > Discussion > Just For Fun

If you know its going to cause you issues.. don't click.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Elad said:


> Social Anxiety Forum > Discussion > Just For Fun
> 
> If you know its going to cause you issues.. don't click.


cause me issues.. i'm happy with my figure & face i don't think i'm unattractive.. i'm just stating it seems silly that there's a thread like this when the point of the forum is the total opposite of judging people on their looks


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

euphoria04 said:


> I don't mind it as much as the member pictures thread, which is essentially a beauty pageant where response rates exponentially increase with attractiveness level.


yh i don't usually go on threads like these & i'd never post, i don't see the point anyway it never surprises me how shallow people are these days


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Destabilise said:


> cause me issues.. i'm happy with my figure & face i don't think i'm unattractive.. i'm just stating it seems silly that there's a thread like this when the point of the forum is the total opposite of judging people on their looks


I was speaking in general to anyone clicking this thread, the only judging being done here is what people find attractive (their personal preference). I agree its probably not the best kind of thread for people who have insecurities, but thats why its in this section of the forum - not everyone's anxiety is based around looks or having it flare up from some pictures.

again, if you don't want to see cute girls then whats the point in clicking the thread in the first place.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Elad said:


> I was speaking in general to anyone clicking this thread, the only judging being done here is what people find attractive (their personal preference). I agree its probably not the best kind of thread for people who have insecurities, but thats why its in this section of the forum - not everyone's anxiety is based around looks or having it flare up from some pictures.
> 
> again, if you don't want to see cute girls then whats the point in clicking the thread in the first place.


it doesn't matter if everyone's anxiety is linked to looks or not.. can't you relate to others :s ok well enjoy the show i find it funny how men think cute girls are girls that have their bodies on display & you can clearly tell they are very vain and self absorbed, when i think of cute i think of the mysterious people that are good looking and don't know it


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Destabilise said:


> it doesn't matter if everyone's anxiety is linked to looks or not.. can't you relate to others :s ok well enjoy the show i find it funny how men think cute girls are girls that have their bodies on display & you can clearly tell they are very vain and self absorbed, when i think of cute i think of the mysterious people that are good looking and don't know it


Yeah I can, and just about every section will pander to that for you with a pat on the back. I'm sorry if seeing some good looking females makes you feel bad, but at what point does it stop? Just about anything can flare up emotional feelings in someone. If you don't want to see it, don't click it!

and the discussion on what the difference between cute/sexy means to people has been done to death in here, we all think differently. I find it funny you talk about being shallow and judging based on pics, yet that's exactly what you're doing by saying "_clearly tell they are very vain and self absorbed.._" because either a) they make you feel insecure or b) you're being jelly.

we're all entitled to our own opinion, but please at least post some cute girls with it. 

post in the "guys that you find hot" thread and see what responses you get.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Destabilise said:


> it doesn't matter if everyone's anxiety is linked to looks or not.. can't you relate to others :s ok well enjoy the show i find it funny how men think cute girls are girls that have their bodies on display & you can clearly tell they are very vain and self absorbed, when i think of cute i think of the mysterious people that are good looking and don't know it


But then this thread would be empty! Oh the humanity!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> http://31.media.tumblr.com/a6354fdcdbbe9afa0e61a218e03dd8e1/tumblr_mfj2niMIIG1qfaf1fo1_500.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]http://25.media.tumblr.com/0939e2da54df71e35afa43969323d85b/tumblr_muacl8isql1sehtujo1_500.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3f36wztQQ1r6s1f3o1_1280.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]http://25.media.tumblr.com/71bcf28db32ac9efee97cb97f70432b3/tumblr_mwzvz4cuA61swgttco1_400.gif[IMG]
> ...


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Elad said:


> Yeah I can, and just about every section will pander to that for you with a pat on the back. I'm sorry if seeing some good looking females makes you feel bad, but at what point does it stop? Just about anything can flare up emotional feelings in someone. If you don't want to see it, don't click it!
> 
> and the discussion on what the difference between cute/sexy means to people has been done to death in here, we all think differently. I find it funny you talk about being shallow and judging based on pics, yet that's exactly what you're doing by saying "_clearly tell they are very vain and self absorbed.._" because either a) they make you feel insecure or b) you're being jelly.
> 
> ...


and yet you go back to the 'your insecure' 'your jealous' is that all that guys can say if you look down upon another female? yes i'm not judging whether they look cute or not though if a girl is lifting her top up in a gif and posting it online for anyone to see i think its pretty obvious to anyone what she may be like or what she thinks about herself.


----------



## PassiveAggressive (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry if images are too big :3


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

euphoria04 said:


> I think it's a ****ty, unfair world where ugly or insecure people will complain, and attractive or secure people will tell the ugly or insecure people to stop complaining.


Again, THIS.

Personally, it's hard not to click on a thread when it's basically one big plastic surgery inspiration for me. Sure, it makes my hatred of my looks flare up, but when do I not hate my looks?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Why do people have to try and make threads about themselves. every. damn. time. Its getting frustrating seeing people come into picture threads trying to monopolize insecurity and suffering when there's whole sections dedicated to it already. I'm sorry if you feel bad seeing good looking people.. what exactly do you expect people to do about it? we can't pander to everyone.

If you know something fuels your problems yet you keep choosing to come back to exacerbate them, how is that anyone else's fault?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Amanda Seyfried ^_^


I love her


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

euphoria04 said:


> I think it's a ****ty, unfair world where ugly or insecure people will complain, and attractive or secure people will tell the ugly or insecure people to stop complaining. They're both right, we're vain and shallow and we suck, but there's nothing that can be done about it and you can only pander for so long.


am i supposed to be the ugly or insecure person that's complaining? surely everyone on this site is insecure about something otherwise they wouldn't of bothered signing up, looks isn't what i care for though, and i know noones going to change their views or minds on anything just because i'm commenting on it but it's aggravating when you see so many people thinking with their d***s before their brains.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Elad said:


> Why do people have to try and make threads about themselves. every. damn. time. Its getting frustrating seeing people come into picture threads trying to monopolize insecurity and suffering when there's whole sections dedicated to it already.


It's nothing to do with me MYSELF i'm commenting generally on people, and funny thing is i'm bisexual so i can actually appreciate females beauty in this thread. it's nothing to do with jealousy or insecurities.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

euphoria04 said:


> Your personality is attractive though. :yes


uh...lol? :con


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> uh...lol? :con


Sorry, forgot you hate compliments.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


>


Is she like legal?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Destabilise said:


> It's nothing to do with me MYSELF i'm commenting generally on people, and funny thing is i'm bisexual so i can actually appreciate females beauty in this thread. it's nothing to do with jealousy or insecurities.


If I was responding/talking to you I would have quoted you.

There are far more sexually charged threads than this one, and I've said I admit its not the best for people who have insecurities around it, but its up to them to not come in here and beat themselves up.. otherwise we should get rid of every thread outside of the frustration/coping section.

[Staff Edit]


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

euphoria04 said:


> Sorry, forgot you hate compliments.


Wasn't sure if it was a compliment or an insult. Idk, I always thought I had a crap personality on here.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Wasn't sure if it was a compliment or an insult. Idk, I always thought I had a crap personality on here.


I haven't seen what you look like if that's what you meant


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

markwalters2 said:


> Is she like legal?


Yeah, she's 20.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had crushes on plenty of girls. Not all of them would win Miss America or be a perfect 10. They were 'normal' girls that were still very attractive. And there are lots of girls that are attractive that I and everyone else come across in our daily lives. They might not be 'Hollywood' perfect or the "Cutest Girl I've Ever Seen v.5", but they are still hot.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Classified said:


> I've had crushes on plenty of girls. Not all of them would win Miss America or be a perfect 10. They were 'normal' girls that were still very attractive. And there are lots of girls that are attractive that I and everyone else come across in our daily lives. They might not be 'Hollywood' perfect or the "Cutest Girl I've Ever Seen v.5", but they are still hot.


agreed 100%

people take this thread far too seriously.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


>


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


>


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow this thread went arse up pretty fast. :|

Anywho...


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Huh, I guess _hot_ is synonymous for _revealing_ these days. Sorry to disappoint with the following then. I guess I find class to be extremely attractive. 

Cate Blanchette










Anna Torv


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll just give my celebrity crushes:


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Imogen Heap.
Just, yes.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I get the feeling all these threads will be deleted shortly.. someone should really make an egroup for this.



Mr Bacon said:


> looool at how we posted almost simultaneously haha. You know what they say about geniuses who think alike 8)


ha! that was pretty funny. I've seen that same picture many times before but it still gets me every time. hnng.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

SummerRae said:


> Courtney stodden!!


I agree!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> http://31.media.tumblr.com/53966cde8464f4c81f80d1254caf076e/tumblr_mwmptxleJY1sm84mho1_500.gif[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://31.media.tumblr.com/24550719dc6da131804e37440f8f9449/tumblr_mx1m69adpZ1s5guowo1_500.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

This is one of those "enjoy it before the mods come and "restore order"" threads right?





in.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Iwantham said:


> This is one of those "enjoy it before the mods come and "restore order"" threads right?


True. Beat off while you can.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

While we're at it, a lil' bit of that girl from Robin Thicke's rapey song.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^She's going to be in a movie now, I forget which one. I guess a producer really liked her mind, or talent. Or something.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Some fully clothed women I feel are practically sizzling.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Some young bums up in here. I gotta crotch down and cover my head when I'm at the library because of this prevy social anxiety site. I'm j/king ;p


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


Insta-crush :mushy


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeff (Nov 11, 2005)

Kristin:


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

The middle pic's the only one that really interests me, I think I remember seeing her boobs somewhere else, she has an amazing body if shes the girl I'm thinking of.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I've always liked her.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I love her


She's adorable. :b

-------------------------

Fefe Dobson


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Monica Bellucci (older photos, yes) :



















Wowie-wow-_wow_.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> Monica Bellucci (older photos, yes) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only reason to watch matrix 2.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> Monica Bellucci (older photos, yes) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Isabella Rossellini is my role model.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

monotonous said:


>


I want her to give me a rectal examination.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Several posts have been removed. I would advise to read the first post again. Now that you've been warned, warnings/infractions will be given out in the future for violations or this thread will be removed if it's a continued problem.*


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Elad said:


> I get the feeling all these threads will be deleted shortly.. someone should really make an egroup for this.


Can we start a thread in the 18+ group, or is this kinda stuff too lame for it?


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

TheFather said:


> The only girl I've ever thought was very attractive is Anne Wilson from Heart


I agree, I like how natural she looks. No heavy makeup and thin eyebrows.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Gorgeous women!
You can tell I like bangs.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> I'll answer seriously!
> 
> I always thought that Angie Harmon and Stephanie March from the _Law & Order_ franchise would've made a hot lesbian couple.
> 
> I'm honestly not sure *why* I always thought that, but I did. ;_;


Angie Harmon usually gets all the glory, but personally, I f***ing loved Jill Hennessy as Claire Kincaid.












Parsnip said:


> Some fully clothed women I feel are practically sizzling.
















































(That's right. Kristen Stewart~)


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Was this thread made just because dimondheart89 did the opposite? XD


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

h00dz said:


> Was this thread made just because dimondheart89 did the opposite? XD


Yes, and because we apparently need four active threads of its type~


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

gunner21 said:


> Only reason to watch matrix 2.





meganmila said:


> Totally agree!


She looks like a sculpture of a Greek or Roman goddess. The first time I saw her in _Entertainment Weekly_, my jaw hit the floor. Only time a picture of a woman's ever done that to me. :um



Just Lurking said:


> Angie Harmon usually gets all the glory, but personally, I f***ing loved Jill Hennessy as Claire Kincaid.


Oh yeah!  I had a girl-crush on her early on. I even had a dream once where I was gushing over how beautiful her makeup was and I told her, "Your makeup is GORGEOUS! If I were a lesbian I'd be _all over you_! You look just like a _painted doll_!" :lol

:um

Um...yeah. So.

:um

:um ...


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

Lily Cole's face and style but not a fan of her body type.






Charlize Theron face and body...especially in The Devil's Advocate when she had curly hair.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

She's particularly hot in Breaking Bad, I've seen her in snippets of that 'Don't Trust the B in Apartment 23' or whatever, and she does nothing for me. Her as Jane, though, ohhh, her as Jane.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Classified said:


> I've had crushes on plenty of girls. Not all of them would win Miss America or be a perfect 10. They were 'normal' girls that were still very attractive. And there are lots of girls that are attractive that I and everyone else come across in our daily lives. They might not be 'Hollywood' perfect or the "Cutest Girl I've Ever Seen v.5", but they are still hot.


Totes, for me nothing is hotter than the girl im crushing on right that second.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

*Audrey Hepburn Explosion!*

















































































​


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence all the way


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Disturbing lack of clothes or hot women in this thread


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

missingno said:


> Disturbing lack of clothes


Here ya go.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> Here ya go.


"Art" is getting weirder and weirder these days.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


>


She's stunning!


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Evo1114 said:


> Here ya go.


I want to climb up that clothes mountain.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

essemsee said:


> She's particularly hot in Breaking Bad, I've seen her in snippets of that 'Don't Trust the B in Apartment 23' or whatever, and she does nothing for me. Her as Jane, though, ohhh, her as Jane.


Also she was in the movie "She's out of my League".


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Love dat baby face


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

starburst93 said:


> Love dat baby face


I really want to find her hot but she just looks too childlike in the face, when I look at her its impossible not to see her still as a 13 year old even though shes not. Wonder when her face will mature more, if it ever will?

victoria justice/ariana grande all day everyday.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Elad said:


> I really want to find her hot but she just looks too childlike in the face, when I look at her its impossible not to see her still as a 13 year old even though shes not. Wonder when her face will mature more, if it ever will?
> 
> victoria justice/ariana grande all day everyday.


That sucks. Some people are just cursed with looking young, blah.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Elad said:


> I really want to find her hot but she just looks too childlike in the face, when I look at her its impossible not to see her still as a 13 year old even though shes not. Wonder when her face will mature more, if it ever will?
> 
> victoria justice/ariana grande all day everyday.


I've seen a picture of her mom, and she still looks pretty young. I think she's always going to look young for her age, but i guess that will service her in the future.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Did the girl crushes thread disappear? I'm too lazy to look for it. 








DailyGrace, and she has a personality to match.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

was looking at my old imdb posts one of them was about hot she is, and i made like 100 of similar threads about how hot an actress is, like what i do irl, so pathetic


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Elad said:


> I really want to find her hot but she just looks too childlike in the face, when I look at her its impossible not to see her still as a 13 year old even though shes not. Wonder when her face will mature more, if it ever will?


#firstworldproblems


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

your mom


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

every woman at the mo!! i need to give all this love i have!! my heart is about to burst.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Idontgetit said:


> your mom


_your_ mom


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

housebunny said:


> _your_ mom


your sister


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


>


That's the stuff... She's so funny in her interviews


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> That's the stuff... She's so funny in her interviews


Mhm. :yes I love how she says she loves to eat lol. I can totally relate.  :clap


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Idontgetit said:


> your sister


you're right!


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

housebunny said:


> you're right!


pics pls


----------



## MrOblivious (Jul 13, 2013)

When I think hot, I think Emma Watson.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Idontgetit said:


> pics pls


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

:evil


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Here are my beautiful ladies.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

visualkeirockstar said:


>


Whoa, hello.

[minus the bull ring~]

Yes.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Chelsea's physio is pretty cute:


----------



## Logston (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes pls Jane Levy


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

hnnngh


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Roger smith (Dec 1, 2013)

Wooahh, yes please. :yes


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

typemismatch said:


> -





VanDamMan said:


> -





Nunuc said:


> -





Roger smith said:


> -


If you're going to troll, at least do something original :blank


----------



## Roger smith (Dec 1, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> If you're going to troll, at least do something original :blank


Okay, 









Oh yeah, he knows how to work it..


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> If you're going to troll, at least do something original :blank


Yeah, sorry about that.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


>


Big hair looks good on her.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

As far as looks are concerned. This is the type of girl I really really like.
Needless to say, they are out of my league.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

So many girls in this thread look borderline underage :afr


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

h00dz said:


> So many girls in this thread look borderline underage :afr


You're right. How about this hot thing:


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Emabo said:


> Yes pls Jane Levy


Yes!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> hnnngh


>.<


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Felicity Jones, who btw is 29!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Marie-Josee Cruze...such a gorgeous French Canadian actress!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

ariana grande, another one i feel like i should find sexy but she seems looks too innocent/young despite being 20 now. still cute/beautiful as **** regardless.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad said:


> ariana grande, another one i feel like i should find sexy but she seems looks too innocent/young despite being 20 now. still cute/beautiful as **** regardless.


I agree. Her eyes and smile ***** me all up. She's so cute, it's unreal.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> Felicity Jones, who btw is 29!


She is one of my favourite cuties.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

VanDamMan said:


> You're right. How about this hot thing:


60 years ago, she would've been hot. Now, not so much.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


>


She is really cute, i love steam punk, the clothes and stuff just look classy as f**k,


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

h00dz said:


> So many girls in this thread look borderline underage :afr


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


>


:yes


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

markwalters2 said:


> Is she like legal?


lol :b


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

AussiePea said:


>


you have good taste bro :yes :clap


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone else diggin on Judith Light?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Mixed girls >


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

anyone knows her name


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bryce Dallas Howard. Holy mess. *__*


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

monotonous said:


> anyone knows her name


it's Ariana Grande, it says so in the link :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


>


WTF!? :lol

*Image saved*


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


>


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


>


From a distance, those piercings look like giant black boogers. Or nosehairs.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Valtron said:


> From a distance, those piercings look like giant black boogers. Or nosehairs.


Ugh, indeed. The 'bull ring' look _really_ doesn't do it for me, but sometimes, every now and then... it _just doesn't matter_~



RelinquishedHell said:


> .


_Someone_ will be leaving disappointed!! -- Her name is Andressa Damiani, she's Brazilian, and she's 20!!!

Does this call for more? Oh, I think so...

Loooooooooooove the dreads


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Brazilian, holy craps! I like the bull ring though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> _Someone_ will be leaving disappointed!! -- Her name is Andressa Damiani, she's Brazilian, and she's 20!!!
> 
> Does this call for more? Oh, I think so...
> 
> Loooooooooooove the dreads


Whoa there tiger, put down your defences. The age of consent in Brazil is 14, so you're safe..... I know, everybody knows.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

rehashing the classics


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Currently into Lena Headey


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Stacey Dash


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't like cute, I like magnificent. 

























Makes me wish I was a lesbian. :mushy (and she was too, lol)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Stacey Dash
> [


I concur.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Elad said:


>


:nw


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

tannasg said:


>


for a minute there, I thought the one on the left had no arms.

she is cute though, with or without arms.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

my god ive looked at some of the other pics on here...and its just chicks in bikinis...pretty tasteless guys!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

allornothing said:


> my god ive looked at some of the other pics on here...and its just chicks in bikinis...pretty tasteless guys!


...As he posts a girl wearing no apparent clothing whatsoever :b

 (yeah, I know~)

Bikini, you ask for?


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> ...As he posts a girl wearing no apparent clothing whatsoever :b


the focus is on her facial piercings and her tattoos on her back/shoulder/arm. DERP :roll


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Idontgetit said:


>


Oh my.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

My beautiful.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## xxGrahamxx (Dec 9, 2013)

Those pics are just too frustrating..! Zoloft has left me unable to get erection or orgasm!!!


----------



## Triple25mm (Jun 20, 2012)

T-ara's Ham Eun Jung


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I want to marry Candice Swanepoel.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

meganmila said:


> I want to marry Candice Swanepoel.


Is that legal in Texas?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Is that legal in Texas?


You know what I mean. I can move states.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

meganmila said:


> You know what I mean. I can move states.


What would Mila say?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> What would Mila say?


She will understand...Poly relationship.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


^Who's that?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I like this girl....think I kind of look like her as well minus the black hair.

She's insanely exotic looking even for a white girl..


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^Who's that?


Lauren Mayberry from CHVRCHES.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Lauren Mayberry from CHVRCHES.


Well I have no idea what "CHVRCHES" is (some sort of dyslexic religious group, presumably?), but she's cute.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Well I have no idea what "CHVRCHES" is (some sort of dyslexic religious group, presumably?), but she's cute.


haha sorry, it's a band. I think they changed the spelling to make it easier to google them. She is cute - she plays with the mic cable nervously and usually gets tangled up in it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Minka Kelly. Girl next door beauty.









Victoria Moore 









Kelly Brook


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

^ 5,000x4,200? 

Are you browsing SAS using a projection screen?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

lol SAS IMAX


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


she's cute as a button :">
she looks really young though, like 12 years young.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

louiselouisa said:


> she's cute as a button :">
> she looks really young though, like 12 years young.


She's 25 I think, which is about 12 and a half in pixie years.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

girl/possibly an animal


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> She's 25 I think, which is about 12 and a half in pixie years.


lol that explains it


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

:b


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

who are you, and how dare you be this attractive?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

MiMiK said:


> http://cdn-images.9cloud.us/414/mellisa_clarke_1891234107.640x0.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-SbjjOrMUx1Q/UDN7SpmOqRI/AAAAAAAAAks/niGI4MHxEJA/w1200-h800/suicide-girls-tags-mellisa-clarke-brunette-image-resolution-x-143877.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Justine Skye


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

Whoa Justine Skye is sooooo beautiful.


----------



## noiseyy (Dec 16, 2013)

Ellen Page....she is ridiculously cute in everything.









Aubrey Plaza


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

This girl has my heart forever<3


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't know who's this girl but i'm in love with her lol
Source: http://www.soniaszostak.com/longboardgirls#2


----------



## Nido (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Cute isn't the word, mesmerizing is, love her character is the show


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

ariana grande










zooey deschanel










nina nesbitt










gabrielle aplin










lots of pretty girls ^-^


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


I can think of two reasons why she's great


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ricardomg93 said:


> I don't know who's this girl but i'm in love with her lol
> Source: http://www.soniaszostak.com/longboardgirls#2


Freckles! ^_^










-------------------------------------

Jessica Lu


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

All she would have to do is look at me with those eyes and I'd be ready to kill for her.


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a real thing for Imperial Officers :x


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Bar Refaeli










Esti Ginzburg










Damn, Israeli models are so hot


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Eva Green, the goddess in flesh, most perfect female specimen to ever live. I must learn to art, so I can capture her glory in some kind of physical medium that thousands of years from now people will be all, "this is a depiction of the hideous creature the barbaric people thousands of years ago thought was a symbol of perfect beauty" and I'll be snickering in the corner admiring my thousand years old work.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i mainly like her personalities


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

Blake Lively


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone say freckles?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lacking Serotonin said:


>


What's her name she is really cute


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Rich19 said:


> What's her name she is really cute


Her name is Alison Pill from the movie Goon.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sasha Grey


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rooney Mara :3


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Rooney Mara :3


I like her sister, too.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Locut0s (Nov 27, 2011)

Kind of have a big crush on Olivia Wilde, but then who doesn't


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Sasha Grey


I love Sahsa. So cute!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Locut0s said:


> Kind of have a big crush on Olivia Wilde, but then who doesn't


I think she's definitely the 2nd most beautiful woman in the world after Bar Refaeli, but I preferred her as a blonde :3


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Locut0s said:


> Kind of have a big crush on Olivia Wilde,* but then who doesn't *


Indeed. I have a crush on her too. I would so totally be her. Lol










Baaah, I wish.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

flarf said:


>


Who is that? Wow!


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> Who is that? Wow!


nicole beharie. she's on that sleepy hollow show on fox


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

too many faces being posted


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Indeed. I have a crush on her too. I would so totally be her. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Olivia. Lesbian crush <3


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

Elad said:


> too many faces being posted


what an ***


----------



## yayesh (Nov 14, 2013)

She's beautiful :b


----------



## yayesh (Nov 14, 2013)

and her


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

People need to learn what cute is.










The epitome of cute xD


----------



## yayesh (Nov 14, 2013)

Mlochail said:


> People need to learn what cute is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^cute but trying too hard


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I need a Christmas pick-me-up.

*Spencer Locke* to the rescue~


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*Catherine Zeta-Jones*


----------



## ApatheticDisplay (Dec 4, 2013)

Jamie Chung


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Kydee (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## AgapeOverEros (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(Kiko Mizuhara)



















She is so unbearably beautiful.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

mindovermood said:


>


dang she hella kawaii tho


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Hubba hubba angie varona


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

cafune said:


> (Kiko Mizuhara)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Margaux Brooke


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

are we allowed to post pics from someone's facebook ? guess not


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Chelsea Wolfe


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> are we allowed to post pics from someone's facebook ? guess not


IF they're not explicit (nudity, etc.) But doing that is borderline creepy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Camilla Belle.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Hawt. Love her look too. Garters are sexy. I want to eat her.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

What's that from? I assume some movie because everyone knows girls, especially hot ones, hate guns.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ughhhhh ;_;


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Raeden said:


> http://owrfbqh.shesay.co.kr/shesay_bbs/data/file/ucc_etc/3076533413_3JwBOSzk_1.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://mylitta.ru/uploads/posts/2013-09/1380450138_dakota-rose-5.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> [IM G]https://pbs.twim g.com/media/BYmqW4CIIAAZCDg.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IM G]https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BZ47726IEAAvA9H.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


who's she?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Julia Garner


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

this thread makes me hate myself.

there's way too many girls that are the cutest ever for me to post.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aisha Tyler O_O


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Simone Simons, so talented, beautiful and elegant.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

louiselouisa said:


> who's she?


Her twitter.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Ok then


Dat foot doe


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

watching the aus open and the girlfriends of tennis players .. I'll let the pics do the talking.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This is what happens when I look at Japanese punk fashion on Tumblr for too long.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(tempted to get this haircut)


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

shelbster18 said:


> Aisha Tyler O_O


Shes amazing, great wife,mom,tv pressenter and activist.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Faye Wong. ;_;


----------



## sophia44 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yohio - A 17 year old swedish boy.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tania Raymonde. <3


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

She had a bit of a fishy look to her.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

somethingvague said:


> this thread makes me hate myself.
> 
> there's way too many girls that are the cutest ever for me to post.


Aww, I think you are cute


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

RandomNobody said:


> Ariana Grande is adorable
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/gkESysSWd9/


Totally agree. :yes


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

shelbster18 said:


> Tania Raymonde. <3


She looks has quite nice "girl next door" look to her


----------



## Glasgow (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Glasgow said:


>


Wow, she's super damn cute for a black gal :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> Tania Raymonde. <3


You didn't happen to watch the Jodi Arias tv movie recently?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Who that?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

PatheticGuy said:


> Who that?


Holly Earl


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

IMDB says shes like 4' tall. Nice smile though.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


> Holly Earl


I thought I knew that smile. Saw here in Dr Who and on Casualty. Such a smile that will brighten up a room and will remembered forever.


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

Yummmm


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Milla Jovovich


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Tina Suppanad









Mia Wasikowska


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

inina shayk

possibly perfection.














































































dat walkout. lawd have mercy.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(Emilia Clarke)





































total stunner


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

SupaDupaFly said:


> Milla Jovovich


helll yes


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd say the Fanning sisters, but Elle Fanning, damn is she fine.

AGE 13, JESUS!













































Good thing I'm sixteen because I would totally go gay for her, and it's not wrong to say since she's only fifteen and all.

Sorry if it's too big, I don't take the time to downsize photos, nor do I know how. So oh well, get over it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Elad said:


> irina shayk


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Warning these can be deadly sexy.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Who's walking down the streets of the city
Smiling at everybody she sees.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

alright my head hurts, so its time to take this ***** up a notch. (females if you're feeling crappy about your appearance, don't torture yourself by continuing down this page. its gonna get beautiful. like really really ridiculously beautiful.)


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Aimee Fuller of the UK's Olympic snowboarders - oh, I think so.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Elad said:


>


Maybe a cold shower ?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Anna Moleva.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Kotakoti Dakota. <3

http://wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/thefw.com/files/2012/04/Dakota-Rose-2.jpg


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Rebecca Hall










not sure who this is










Kate Mara










Danielle Haim










and the cutest


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

[/URL[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/Vazquez145/media/images-1_zpsp9vrvepb.jpeg.html]


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

^ mmmhmmmmmm love ashly burch


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

already been posted but dgaf. this girl man. this girl.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Elad said:


>


HNNNNGGGGG... 
Totally spent here.

Oh mah ****in god. :love2


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

Rachel McAdams, her smile is melting my heart every damn time.:heart:heart:heart


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

KaitlynRose said:


> Kotakoti Dakota. <3
> 
> http://wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/thefw.com/files/2012/04/Dakota-Rose-2.jpg


Dem fake eye lashes doe.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't know why I find her insanely hot.... she looks bizarre and I love it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

*lawd have mercy*


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> are we allowed to post pics from someone's facebook ? guess not


too bad not

in real life we would be able to identify people we like with friends/acquaintances.....the only reason any would want to share some girls FB pic in here is cause we think so highly of their beauty....


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Floating somewhere around here is a topic about _"leggings as pants"_.

Now presenting the argument in favour of them.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

^such beauty


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Fenrir Sorrow (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Cats Millionaire/Blacksquares is just too cute. @[email protected]


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are a couple in my collection..


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Elad said:


>


Why do people find this type of look attractive? I find it trashy. :? Her makeup, that facial expression, the tan....


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Valtron said:


> Why do people find this type of look attractive? I find it trashy. :? Her makeup, that facial expression, the tan....


I agree, I dont like it, I like a nice natural looking women with normal size breasts and nice faces. Makeup or no makeup is no problem


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Elad said:


>


My favorite women, The 1st is so cool and laid back and the 2nd is the best just because I love surfer chicks.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Valtron said:


> Why do people find this type of look attractive? I find it trashy. :? Her makeup, that facial expression, the tan....


lol.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Couldn't find a larger image of her.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Valtron said:


> Why do people find this type of look attractive? I find it trashy. :? Her makeup, that facial expression, the tan....


I don't think people measure her "cuteness" by her makeup, facial expression or the tan.


----------



## AshleyVictoria (Dec 24, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

AshleyVictoria said:


> Of course.


she is pretty and very cute


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Gina Carano is really cute, has a great personality and can kick my butt :love2


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

AshleyVictoria said:


> Of course.


Nice Danelectro.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Natasha Leggero. She's my height. ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Gina Carano is really cute, has a great personality and can kick my butt :love2


And she has had her butt kicked a few times as well. :teeth


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

tannasg said:


> And she has had her butt kicked a few times as well. :teeth


Once(If you're counting losses):b

She put women's MMA on the map.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Perfect girl, incredibly beautiful and she has an awesome personality.  I need to stop watching her videos though because I'm falling in love. xD


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

The YouTube embed didn't work so I'll post a link.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Bianca Casady (from CocoRosie). She's a super awesome artist.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Elad sure knows what he's talking about in this thread!



Valtron said:


> Why do people find this type of look attractive? I find it trashy. :? *Her makeup, that facial expression, the tan....*


Irrelevant. Because she's hot. And what you call trashy, we call it flirtatious.



probably offline said:


>


That chick grosses me out. There's some Michael Jackson vibe to her.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> That chick grosses me out. There's some Michael Jackson vibe to her.


:lol



Kanfusuuruq said:


> Has excellent taste in clothing as well.


I agree. Great photo.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I am now invading this thread too. (http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/665/910/48f.gif)


Please continue to invade. O_O Also, points for that Eva Green gif in your other post.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Coworker I used to have a little crush on, but she ended up dating someone else because I was too much of a wuss to make a move...Oh well, that's what I get.

She's cute as hell though. Gotta appreciate that.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

lawd. this thread is too good to be on sas.. I don't think I can give it up, I simply can't contain the feels right now.

just fell in love with *Dianna Agron* after watching The Family. she is.. perfection, none of the images really do her justice. dear god that face doe.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Elad said:


>


Umm :um wtf?

Is this supposed to be funny? Has society gone that far where this casual violence against men is supposed to be acceptable now? Imagine if the genders were reversed. This film would be banned.

The youtube comments are disgusting:

"Diana is showing her *girl power here!!!*"

"I was just like "*GO GURL*"﻿"

This is what modern feminism has come to. Violence against men is encouraged and "empowering"


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

arnie said:


> Umm :um wtf?
> 
> Is this supposed to be funny? Has society gone that far where this casual violence against men is supposed to be acceptable now? Imagine if the genders were reversed. This film would be banned.
> 
> ...


Its a comedy film about a mob/gangsters family.

I don't even know why I'm responding to such a blatant poor troll attempt, but you're seriously just as annoying with this crap as all the supposed feminazi's you post against.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Elad said:


> Its a comedy film about a mob/gangsters family.
> 
> I don't even know why I'm responding to such a blatant poor troll attempt, but you're seriously just as annoying with this crap as all the supposed feminazi's you post against.


I'm sorry if my offense at *gendered violence* offends you. Oh wait, I'm not. This isn't a comedic scene. This is a woman attacking a man viciously for no reason and everyone cheering her on because of the genders involved. It's a snapshot of our culture where this is acceptable. I know that *if someone made a movie where a man randomly flipped out and viciously attacked a woman in the name of comedy, everyone would be hustling over to change.org to express outrage!!!*, but since this is violence against men, it's perfectly acceptable and we're all supposed to laugh. It's disgusting. :no


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

tannasg said:


> And she has had her butt kicked a few times as well. :teeth


 I though she only had one official loss?

*and that loss was by a lass who was on steroids! :-o


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad said:


> lawd. this thread is too good to be on sas.. I don't think I can give it up, I simply can't contain the feels right now.
> 
> just fell in love with *Dianna Agron* after watching The Family. she is.. perfection, none of the images really do her justice. dear god that face doe.


I agree. She was so hot in that movie.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> I though she only had one official loss?
> 
> *and that loss was by a lass who was on steroids! :-o


I bow down to your superior knowledge of Gina Carano's record.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's some really cute girl I follow on tumblr... Her eyes are *so* pretty.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Marakunda said:


> Here's some really cute girl I follow on tumblr... Her eyes are *so* pretty.


She looks like she is in character from a Anime series .


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

tannasg said:


> I bow down to your superior knowledge of Gina Carano's record.












:b


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Elad said:


>


I noticed her some time ago, she's beautiful. Reminds me of my high school crush... I love her nose.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


>


 She's gorgeous O_O Looks pretty much exactly like a girl I have a major crush on, except she has black hair.

I find this look on women cute (don't mind the text, lol ):


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

tannasg said:


>


I love that woman. Legs look too skinny in this pic though.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

The movie Cracks really made me appreciate Eva Green's acting abilities. Really well done movie in general. Saw it on someone's recommendation and would easily recommend it to others.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

this is close to perfection for me


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Elad said:


> lawd. this thread is too good to be on sas.. I don't think I can give it up, I simply can't contain the feels right now.
> 
> just fell in love with *Dianna Agron* after watching The Family. she is.. perfection, none of the images really do her justice. dear god that face doe.
> 
> ...


only watched the first vid. would switch face&badassery/10


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

saline said:


> this is close to perfection for me


Wow that's amazing


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

jsmith92 said:


> Wow that's amazing


I know, man.
It's painful!


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Kind of obsessed with Paris Jackson at the moment.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Reminds me a bit of:










Amazing face


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

I notice the butt chin what's special about her teeth?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

saline said:


> this is close to perfection for me


Hi...Um....Uh....Umm. You're really pretty :um


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This thread makes me angry


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ come at me bro.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

........
See if this comes up better than the first pic.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^ come at me bro.


 lol. Well played ;-)


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

So cute, feeding zombies rats, so compassionate.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

lykke li yall


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Kayleigh Mallen. You might not notice her teeth much in these pics but I've gotten some flack before for liking a lot of girls with teeth like that haha


Beautiful girl, but all I can think is, mustard on pizza? Blasphemy!

No, but I get the teeth thing. Its cute to have those bigger teeth and pouty lips.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

She's got no thighs and a butt chin.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

saline said:


> ........
> See if this comes up better than the first pic.


She's got a douchey expression.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Valtron said:


> She's got a douchey expression.


 lol, I agree with you on that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

PatheticGuy said:


> She's got no thighs and a butt chin.


And people say women are harsh :blank


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not denying her right to live or love based on physical traits I don't like on her, though.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

PatheticGuy said:


> I'm not denying her right to live or love based on physical traits I don't like on her, though.


 kill them all with fire!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

PatheticGuy said:


> I'm not denying her right to live or love based on physical traits I don't like on her, though.


No I guess, it's just... Butt chin? Really? And you made that point twice.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmm I did in fact say it twice. She does have a butt chin though. It's just very noticeable on her face.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

Tanya Raymonde is the really beautiful girl in my opinion.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ugh. The abundance of Eva Green in this thread in the last several pages is making me look up that film "Cracks" again. A pretty cute cast. Even though it wasn't an amazing movie (and I can tell that many reviews agree with me, lol), I still keep finding myself drawn back to it. The characters are all so mysterious and complex, especially the roles that Juno Temple and Eva Green played. The atmosphere is just so strange. It's like the setting of Maedchen in Uniform, completely twisted into a dramatic, psychological creepfest...I need to watch it again.

Anyway. More Eva Green.



















And Juno Temple. I find her facial expressions oddly cute. I don't think I've seen any films besides Cracks with her in it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

"gtg my irl waifu is coming over & we're gonna fap to hentai all night long.."

i am going to cry. blacksquares needs to stop posting cute selfies on tumblr. ffffff


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> "gtg my irl waifu is coming over & we're gonna fap to hentai all night long.."
> 
> i am going to cry. blacksquares needs to stop posting cute selfies on tumblr. ffffff


jesus you're as obsessed with this chick as i am with mermaid


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> jesus you're as obsessed with this chick as i am with mermaid


I don't remember having 400+ images of mermaid saved on my computer, checking her tumblr account daily, and stalking all her friends' blogs.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Emma Watson:


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I don't remember having 400+ images of mermaid saved on my computer, checking her tumblr account daily, and stalking all her friends' blogs.


wow

and it's 200+ shut the **** up


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> wow
> 
> and it's 200+ shut the **** up


also forgot: having her ugly ***** (probably charged like $20 for it) self portrait as my avatar.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


>


Omg omg omg omg perfection


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

arnie said:


> Emma Watson:





> Sometimes images are altered with photo-editing software to make a more convincing look-alike image. An image of Richard Dawkins with Emma Watson bearing many striking similarities has made it's way around the Internet, often used to troll fans of Dawkins. When comparing the original photos to the TLL version, it is clear that they were photoshopped to look the same.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


>


I like her... umm... Glasses! I like her glasses!


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm sorry. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Maria Valverde's nose.










And Imogen Poot's mouth. And name. Lol. Actually, she's just a cutie in general.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Any photo of a girl where the centre of it is on her boobs is a complete turn off for me. I love beautiful girls and I love cleavages, but that is so ****ing obvious that I roll eyes mentally. Why do they even bother showing their face? Always makes me think if that girl has anything to offer besides a good cleavage.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i cant decide which one is the cutest


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Allison Harvard is absolutely stunning .o.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

monotonous said:


> i cant decide which one is the cutest


First on the left.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dissonance said:


>


He is very attractive.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> He is very attractive.


You have been trained well in the ways of the internet...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> "gtg my irl waifu is coming over & we're gonna fap to hentai all night long.."
> 
> i am going to cry. blacksquares needs to stop posting cute selfies on tumblr. ffffff


I want her too. I can and will fight you.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Mmmm...women with curves...*drools*


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

felicity jones :eyes


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

............


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Freiheit said:


>


This hahahahahahaha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Disarray said:


>


She's adorable. I agree.


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Alison Brie.

























Her imitations of popular Internet memes is worth checking out.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I want her too. I can and will fight you.


Too bad there's this screen in the way.

And I've already made some progress on her anyway.  She has taken notice to me and reblogged a cover I made of one of her songs.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Mmmm...women with curves...*drools*


Yuck


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Mmmm...women with curves...*drools*


The Asian is the only good looking one


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

TenYears said:


> Mmmm...women with curves...*drools*


:nothis is hot, but not cute


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Most of this topic is hot not cute.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

jsmith92 said:


> Yuck


OK, don't go after girlz like that. It's an open forum brah, it's called "post the cutest girl you've ever seen". I can't pick just one. I see so many beautiful women everywhere that I can't follow my ****, I'd be turning in circles. I also see a lot of women that make me go "yuck" that you'd probably do anything to bang. Fair enuf.



jsmith92 said:


> The Asian is the only good looking one. She's cute.


I think the second one is by far the cutest, can't tell you why exactly



bonemealzambia said:


> :nothis is hot, but not cute


 Well, define cute? Ask 1,000 guys what cute is and have 'em surf the internetz and they'll come up with 1,000 diff pics.

FWIW I like women who are "real" looking, I don't go for the skinny runway model type with eating disorders. There's somethin very, very attractive about a woman that has real curves, and doesn't totally f****** obsess about her weight 24/7, and isn't afraid to take her clothes off with the lights on...even though she may not be a 38-24-36 or whatever lol. I love Angelina Jolie's face, but she's too skinny. If she asked me to go out with her, yes, I would. If she asked me to marry her, no, I would not. (unless she didn't want a pre-nup).

These girlz are also really cute to me, and also really sensual and desirable and hot at the same time, I would be ready to go in a second. Curlers in her hair and all, idgaf, it's cute and it would turn me on big time. If I walked into the kitchen on the girl below on my way out to work, I would be showing up for work late, my brutha. Very, very late.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

TenYears said:


>


Yikes! Those heels are sharp.

If I was a puppy I would certainly fear her pounds.

:teeth


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

arnie said:


> Yikes! Those heels are sharp.
> 
> If I was a puppy I would certainly fear her pounds.
> 
> :teeth


Haha, pretend for a minute you're in high heels (not suggesting that you are or anything, but, hey idk). Puppies would probably run for their lives, no? From what I've heard you look better in flats anyways, and they're more functional. :b


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Chloe Moretz:









Jessie Rabideau:


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


Someone held on tight for that ride.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Natalia Poklonskaya - Crimea's new attorney general - what the f***?

Be back later, SAS - gonna go commit some crimes in the newly established Crimea.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Probably one of Putin's side deals.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Sophia Bush. (I can't choose which pic to post)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I never stopped to realize how cute NoWacking is. She looks like a really fun person to hang out with, too.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

GoonerN5 said:


>


dem eyes balls


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

BeyondOsiris said:


>


She's really cute


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Emilia Clarke...


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> Emilia Clarke...


Wow holy crap


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!

cuteness alert level: minipete.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lauren Mayberry, lead singer for Chvches. Been listening to them for a while, can't believe it took me this long to find the heavenly blessed beauty behind that heaven;y blessed voice.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

im in love <3


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Set aside your opinions on Nicki, because there's no denying she looked amazing here.









I have no idea who this is, but she's gorgeous


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Evangeline Lilly. The things I'd do for her.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

cosmicslop said:


> I have no idea who this is, but she's gorgeous


Shanina Shaik


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Large version of my avatar. Kaya Scodelario is perfect.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Audrey Hepburn listening to music.










And Debbie Reynolds listening to music.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

red lips


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


>


damn lucy u lookin good
almost 3.2 million years younger


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

http://noralovely.tumblr.com/


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^She doesn't rock the facial piercings anymore:blank


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> damn lucy u lookin good
> almost 3.2 million years younger


Lolol ^This


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

monotonous said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


that is one sexy string of letters and numbers.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

monotonous said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


I'm dying @ this omg.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Blushy said:


>


dayum forgot about this thread :mushy


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe not _the_ cutest ever, but pretty damned close.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> Maybe not _the_ cutest ever, but pretty damned close.


+10000 because it's Coeur de Pirate who is hella cute and also makes hella cute music.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

:mushy 20's fashion is awesome too.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Eggshell said:


>


U gotta b joking


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

moloko said:


> :mushy 20's fashion is awesome too.


I'm in absolute agreement (also, I love that film).


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

It would be so easy to fall in love with her. She's so beautiful in that film, with her dresses and hair. _reminds me of someone... _Lucky guy Owen Wilson. Sigh.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


>


Gahhh, I love their eye make-up.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

now.. dats cute


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I think this girl is gorgeous. She has way better style than I could ever have.










This is a link to her tumblr - http://thefattestfox.tumblr.com/


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Zoe Saldana


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Kat Dennings


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

rosanna pansino


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Becky G.....except for the gap between her front teeth she is perfect


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mimori Suzuko... shes super cute :yes


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Blushy said:


> I think this girl is gorgeous. She has way better style than I could ever have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, She's very beautiful:yes


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Cherami Leigh <3


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nanorell8 said:


> Cherami Leigh <3


Oh hot damn


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Jhene Aiko


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Again, Sarah Lipstate, who goes by the moniker Noveller:


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm into thick eyebrows


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> I'm into thick eyebrows


Shes nice looking but them eyebrows dont suit her that well


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Rich91 said:


> Jhene Aiko


:yes I always thought she was really pretty


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> :yes I always thought she was really pretty


She is

you have good taste


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Emilie De Ravin. She's such a cutie. ;o


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> Jhene Aiko


flawless taste. she's a cutie.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

The translator girl from GoT. Nathalie Emmanuel


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmm Ashley or Amanda? Decisions...decisions....


----------



## lintu (Apr 20, 2014)

I could stare at her face forever.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

AceP said:


> Hmm Ashley or Amanda? Decisions...decisions....


The one on the top is better the one on the bottom is hideous


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> The one on the top is better *the one on the bottom is hideous*












You're crazy if you think she's hideous! :no


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

AceP said:


> You're crazy if you think she's hideous! :no


Eek


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Blushy said:


> I think this girl is gorgeous. She has way better style than I could ever have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm sure you would love to be her size. :no


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

tannasg said:


> And I'm sure you would love to be her size. :no


Nah. I think people of all sizes are beautiful. I am happy where I am.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Shin Min Ah


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

At the moment I have a crush on Julia Garner.


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Pearson99 said:


>


The one from the secret life show is soooo pretty omg


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you AT&T commercials:


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Thank you AT&T commercials:


Wow she's pretty


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

Game characters are better than all the real life girls. And flawless. I wish they were REAL!!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^nice! :b


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

Julie Delpy has always looked like a breath of fresh air









Crushing on Kate Bush forever


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

digitalbath said:


> At the moment I have a crush on Julia Garner.


Hell yea. She's really cute and she looks adorbs with curly hair. Just saw that movie she was in called We Are What We Are recently.

------------------------------

Zoe Kravitz. I remember SupaDupa posting her but I just had to post her myself. :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Tokztero said:


>


Wooooow


----------



## Meekins (May 3, 2014)




----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This girl I might meet from OkCupid. I think my Adderall is working (I talk about things in the most irrelevant threads) because I just started really opening up to her and asked her for her number and name. She wants me to go on Kik first before she gives me her number. >_< I thought I scared her off but turns out she was just busy. =D It makes me feel confident that a girl like her would think I'm attractive. I'll post her pic but might delete it later. >_> Her pics are on a dating site anyways so I wouldn't see the big deal. She lives 46 miles away from me. I hope this isn't creepy of me to do. :S


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(the young Winona Ryder)

I kinda adore her; she's particularly magnetic in her role as Susanna. Also, Cobie Smulders is definitely her lookalike.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> This girl I might meet from OkCupid. I think my Adderall is working (I talk about things in the most irrelevant threads) because I just started really opening up to her and asked her for her number and name. She wants me to go on Kik first before she gives me her number. >_< I thought I scared her off but turns out she was just busy. =D It makes me feel confident that a girl like her would think I'm attractive. I'll post her pic but might delete it later. >_> Her pics are on a dating site anyways so I wouldn't see the big deal. She lives 46 miles away from me. I hope this isn't creepy of me to do. :S


Google image search tells me you might be getting catfished.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Google image search tells me you might be getting catfished.


Eh, well the girl is still cute anyways. I knew something weird was going on once we started err talking about sexual stuff. >_> She (or I guess it's a guy) started saying all this weird stuff about how she likes young girls.  But thanks for that. Now, I feel embarrassed. xD

My confidence just shot down a little. :S I told her or him I wanted to talk on the phone to see if she really was a guy or girl. Damnit. >_< I don't think I'll ever find a girl to date on OkCupid.

MindOverMood, you are very helpful.  Maybe I should get you to do this from now on with every girl I talk to on there that seems skeptical to me. Actually, that would be messed up. :/

I still wanted to post my half cousin that's a girl on here because I'm attracted to her but I don't know if I should do that, either. >_< I sound like a total creeper now.

I should tell the girl on OkCupid that I found out her or his profile is a fake. ;o


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Eh, well the girl is still cute anyways. I knew something weird was going on once we started err talking about sexual stuff. >_> She (or I guess it's a guy) started saying all this weird stuff about how she likes young girls.  But thanks for that. Now, I feel embarrassed. xD
> 
> My confidence just shot down a little. :S I told her or him I wanted to talk on the phone to see if she really was a guy or girl. Damnit. >_< I don't think I'll ever find a girl to date on OkCupid.
> 
> ...


Oh god that sucks :s 
You could report them to the website-people!


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)

When I was young I watched the movie the beach with Leonardo dicaprio and that French girl was so sensational , specially when dicaprio steals her from her boyfriend , I leave you with a mental picture of that


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)

here's the actress










she's probably not so hot now , but that memory of the film that nostalgia I will never forget


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

mirya said:


> here's the actress
> 
> she's probably not so hot now , but that memory of the film that nostalgia I will never forget


I just watched _House of Voices_ the other day and was wondering who she was. The movie wasn't all that, but she made it bearable (not just her looks, she was the best actor in the movie too).


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

lestrange said:


>


Oh my gosh she is beautiful


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

A bold move, Mark. A bold move.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

cuppy said:


> Oh god that sucks :s
> You could report them to the website-people!


Yea, I'm going to report them so no one else gets fooled. >_> I'm so naive. Not looking for girls to date anyways. Just friends. xD

----------------------

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

She's my idea of "cute".


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Sometimes I feel funny and start to think I ought to make another Tumblr *shivers*


Parts of Tumblr are fine, but then there are the really stupid *** parts where people could be billionaires if they had a pound for every time they threw the word privilege around and I'm not talking reasonable statements that make sense either, I'm talking like **** ALL YOU WHITE PEOPLE AND YOUR GOD DAMN PRIVILEGE PEOPLE CAN'T BE RACIST TO YOU, EVERYTHING BAD PEOPLE WHO ARE NOT WHITE DO DOESN'T COUNT BECAUSE... PRIVILEGE. FEEL BAD RIGHT NOW OR YOU DESERVE TO DIE. DON'T EVEN COMMENT ON MY TUMBLR MAN, YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND WITH ALL YOUR PRIVILEGE AND I'M SURE AS HELL NOT GOING TO DO ANYTHING OTHER THAN SHOUT TO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND. type comments. Then you're like :blank well this is nice and welcoming, I really want to listen to your issues. *clicks x and goes back to looking at mtg blogs*

And people like that are entirely to blame for nobody taking others issues seriously.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Yes well I shiver because I spent too much time searching for pictures that looked suitable. Oh and I had to tag everything well enough for the tag cloud I put on top, and mess with the html all the time.


That could also be a problem


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Anna Akana is too cute.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Justlittleme said:


> She's my idea of "cute".


That is a very sweet sentiment. Thank you for that


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


The third one down..... OMGGGGGGGG


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

In a Lonely Place said:


> She's cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

HelpfulHero said:


> That is a very sweet sentiment. Thank you for that


beauty is in the eye of the beholder a good friend of mine once said.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

clarity's polar bear said:


> keeley hazell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Pro tip for the ladies. Bite your lip more often.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Pro tip for the ladies. Bite your lip more often.


Oh dang


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nandi Macalou


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Nandi Macalou


Woooow, she looks like an angel. ^O^

lmao Gouranga xD That was funny...And why did you change your username? >_< :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> And why did you change your username? >_< :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


xD I just meant that I liked Gouranga's original username. It was...original.  lol Sorry if that was confusing. :teeth I guess that's why you posted that GIF. I don't know. xD Or am I just hallucinating that he changed his username? :um Now, I'm confused. :S


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> xD I just meant that I liked Gouranga's original username. It was...original.  lol Sorry if that was confusing. :teeth I guess that's why you posted that GIF. I don't know. xD Or am I just hallucinating that he changed his username? :um Now, I'm confused. :S


Now I look stupid, I didn't know who or what a gouranga was Didn't realize the second part of your post wasn't directed at me. Lets just forget this ever happened


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


>


shes hot, who is she


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

theCARS1979 said:


> shes hot, who is she


Sasha grey. You need to watch more porn.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

theCARS1979 said:


> shes hot, who is she


The princess of porn



gunner21 said:


> Sasha grey. You need to watch more porn.


Yup


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Now I look stupid, I didn't know who or what a gouranga was Didn't realize the second part of your post wasn't directed at me. Lets just forget this ever happened


Haha, don't feel stupid.  If anything, it's more hilarious than embarrassing. :b

Okay, it didn't happen. :3


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

sade was always so beautiful.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

cosmicslop said:


> *sade* was always so beautiful.


She has the same name as me! Except my name is spelled "Shadé"


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

WOw.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

cafune said:


>


+1


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

cosmicslop said:


> sade was always so beautiful.


She's 55 and still looks good:yes


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> She has the same name as me! Except my name is spelled "Shadé"


It's a pretty name. It suits you well since you're quite pretty yourself. [/cheesy compliment]



MindOverMood said:


> She's 55 and still looks good:yes


I wonder if she has any special skin care routine or is it all just black don't crack.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

monotonous said:


>


Dayum


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't know about cutest girl I've ever seen but I think Kina Grannis is very cute.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> I don't know about cutest girl I've ever seen but I think Kina Grannis is very cute.


She's pretty decent


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Malena Costa


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm on a KPop binge right now, so:


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


> Malena Costa


Now this girl is downright hot


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

BeyondOsiris said:


>


Omg holy cow


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

some darker girls pls

part ethiopian girls, seems like everyone i've seen is ****ing gorgeous





































also always liked zoe saldana


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLSF (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

always


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Where do you get these pics, Elad? Do you go to a specific site or something? Or is this just your collection?


use other large forums and stumble across beautiful girls threads just like this, pick and post my favorites.

..or maybe i do have an entire external hardrive full of random people from the internet.










(i dont)



lisbeth said:


> http://37.media.tumblr.com/df7835570b41707024b2f6791c73f72e/tumblr_n59or6QwEj1t7tw83o1_500.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://31.media.tumblr.com/28b144db6872248bd81b4f422bb9f2d6/tumblr_n2bkh1NFet1s8mfsro1_500.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

So perfect...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

monotonous said:


>


That's a man A very attractive man.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


>


I agree. Love her.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

For Elad


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Elad said:


>


Wow, nice!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> For Elad


i like chocolate.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Elad said:


> i like chocolate.


You and me both :clap


----------



## TrappedInMyMind16 (Jun 23, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


>


OMGOSH


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Random









IG:terraewright


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Samira Wiley <3


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Random
> 
> IG:terraewright


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

caramel invasion pls


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you twitter for the hash tags #BlackGirlSunday + #MixedGirlMonday.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Thank you twitter for the hash tags #BlackGirlSunday + #MixedGirlMonday.


:eek Wow, she's extremely gorgeous.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

failoutboy said:


>


:afr


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

:fall


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

^^ Oh my...

She's perfect. Who is she? O.O


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


>


^^^ So gorgeous


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Marakunda said:


> ^^ Oh my...
> 
> She's perfect. Who is she? O.O


She's a cam girl. She's malice94 on tumblr, if you're interested. :b


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> She's a cam girl. She's malice94 on tumblr, if you're interested. :b


Oh no way, thanks a lot!
I guess I'll check her out then.


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> One of the fittest kiwis. This thread needs a 'Heart this' button. *Or I ought to just let myself use tumblr again.*


Do it!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


>


She makes me tingly all over


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Maria Kirilenko. I have such a huge huge crush for her for years. She's just... perfect.










Her boyfriend...


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Thank you,:clap
Makes me even prouder to support our lads in Brazil Come on England


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/pE-4HFFurc/


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

monotonous said:


>


I wonder what she looks like without the double eyelid tape attached to her eyes.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/pE-4HFFurc/


Lol, I sold that girl some cosplay boots on ebay and chatted with her briefly. Small world. :lol


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

:love2


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

In a Lonely Place said:


> I found a couple more pics but no name :blank


Tarts ahoy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Tarts?


What would you call them?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

tfw whiteboy
tfw new zealand
tfw cry


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


Name! Now!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> Name! Now!


http://ixnay-on-the-oddk.tumblr.com/


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I think septum piercings look so pretty on girls.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Tarts ahoy.





In a Lonely Place said:


> Tarts?





tannasg said:


> What would you call them?





In a Lonely Place said:


> Women.


Great sequence. lol










I want to cry. :mushy:mushy:mushy


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol, I sold that girl some cosplay boots on ebay and chatted with her briefly. Small world. :lol


Yoko boots?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Ellie Kendrick. Plays Meera in Game of Thrones. I find her very cute.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Yoko boots?


Mhm :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

thing said:


>


Dat muscle though !


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

thing said:


>


Plain creepy


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> http://ftape.com/model/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Julia-Johannsen-elite-model-management-the-model-wall_01.jpg[/]
> 
> [IMG]http://ftape.com/model/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Julia-Johannsen-elite-model-management-the-model-wall_07.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

thing said:


>


I'm Scared


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

thing said:


>


I just want to bury my face into their greasy muscles and live there forever it feels so safe.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

This little girl was asked to leave a KFC because her appearance made other costumers uncomfortable. I fine her to be very adorable.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Her...


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

GOURANGA said:


> This little girl was asked to leave a KFC because her appearance made other costumers uncomfortable. I fine her to be very adorable.


I was disgusted when I read that story the other day. Made me feel really heartbroken for her. Thanks for posting that and I agree, She's a beautiful little girl and how anyone could ask that of her and her family after what she's been through in her short life is just horrible.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


^^ Yes please, any women in VS is sexy


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Blushy said:


> Nah. I think people of all sizes are beautiful. I am happy where I am.


^^ Agree, I would date a chubby or curvy girl anyday. All women are beautiful.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

londonguy202 said:


> ^^ Yes please, Denise Richards is always hot


That's Doutzen Kroes:b

I do see a resemblance though.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nanorell8 said:


> Yes, She's very beautiful:yes


^^ :ditto


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

scooby said:


>


 I never used this word before, but that was so cute!


Elad said:


>


:lol your gifs are always hilarious man


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

moloko said:


> I never used this word before, but that was so cute!


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Eh, not really for those ones to me scooby. Sorry.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Just a couple more.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


> That's Doutzen Kroes:b
> 
> I do see a resemblance though.


yep, I googled the pic, but to be honest, any girl looks hot in VS lingerie


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

londonguy202 said:


>


Who is that?



Elad said:


>


Wow


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Elad said:


>


Great googly moogly.  Who are these two?


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Who is that?


She is from a video I recently watched online.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Great googly moogly.


^^ yeh, So breathtaking


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Girl on top is Mellisa Clarke.


Thank you.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Emos and goths ftw


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ I love key necklaces. I don't know why.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Does it has to be a celebrity? I don't think i understand this thread. 
Wouldn't it be a bit weird posting some random girl's photo here?


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

Those are cutest girls I have seen however :

That one beats all of them

(Sorry couldn't post as picture as resolution of the picture is bad *** xD)


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a huge thing for mixed girls. Their tan complexion is so hot. I also like girls with olive colored skin.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Justlittleme said:


> She's my idea of "cute".


people and political correctness uke


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Weronika Dus


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

jsmith92 said:


> I have a huge thing for mixed girls. Their tan complexion is so hot. I also like girls with olive colored skin.












we're on the same page.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

^ha ha ha

oh man you guys who post this stuff are so funny

so funny



mezzoforte said:


>












need more of this. so much more.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

And original also!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarcasm is clever and funny.


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


> Weronika Dus


I knew she was Polish that beautiful look and the name speak for itself.



Hadron said:


> Yeah, I like 'em skinny.














londonguy202 said:


> ^^ Yes please, any women in VS is sexy


What do you mean by VS ?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Elad said:


> we're on the same page.


Yeah I also like some white girls but mostly brunettes with the exception of some blondes and dark haired girls.

This is my dream girl lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


>


All I can say is OMG


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Laura Prepon


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Chargaux


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm going to quit checking this thread. All it does is make me depressed.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I said I wouldn't check back but now I find myself adding a picture.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

And here it is


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Those eyes, so mesmerising.










Also


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Omg she's beautiful


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

there really is none better.























































































..










her perfection is unfair.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I could have cropped out the cleavage, but I ain't got time for that


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> ^Who's that? I want to see more.


Twitter = irileeey


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

Callsign said:


>


i will dream with her today.


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

ths is the best Thread ever


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> http://i.imgur.com/p1iq1f7.jpg?1[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/84pIt7M.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


> Weronika Dus


nice! polish girls are really kind.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Callsign said:


> Sabine from Front


Where is this person from...like what country.....OMG


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


>


Omg


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Callsign said:


>


t But why does this girl have creepy white fingers coming out through the back of her hair?!


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^Nice.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

sweatpants, hair tied, chilling with no makeup on, that's when you're the prettiest, i hope that you don't take it wrong


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

RRAAGGEE said:


>


 Wins thread !


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Just have to point out that they are all wearing makeup. Unless you're talking about something else.


surely you jest


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

hmph....pics on my other post didn't work apparently...


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Dammnnnnnn who's she? Oh age 16 - oh ****, <<<<<<<<<runs>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> What's the name of sweatpants girl?


If you use chrome a right click and "search this image on google images" leads to http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/hypocriteofwords

If you ever want to know just drag an image into google images manually and it'll tell you.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Moar, Elad, moar. :yes


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

One of these girls used to follow me on tumblr... but then she unfollowed me. Sad day mang, sad day.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just started watching Arrow and thought Willa Holland was very cute.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> Just started watching Arrow and thought Willa Holland was very cute.


Yes


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

donzen said:


>


Wow.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

She looks like she's 12. :um


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

arnie said:


> She looks like she's 12. :um


And?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

her names Katya Lischina






she looks youthful but i wouldnt say as young as 12. especially in her other pics.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

well.. her, probably the cutest nico nico dancer


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Just have to point out that they are all wearing makeup. Unless you're talking about something else.


LOL :yes


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


>


Adorably cute girls. Thanks so much


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

gillian jacobs
















jamie chung


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

<3


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

monotonous said:


> <3


I don't get this haircut I got bagged out in primary school for having a comb over now it cool smh


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

mike91 said:


> I don't get this haircut I got bagged out in primary school for having a comb over now it cool smh


this cut is ok, my fav is gareth bale's undercut <3


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^ She looks cold.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Marie Avgeropoulos from the tv show The 100










Lindsey Morgan, also from the 100:


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

Amber Heard


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I know, lots of production but I don't care.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Robyn will be the one I'll be in love with for the rest of the night. do i win the award for creepiest post of the month with this? thanks.

Sweden is just an awesome country. I just can't find anything wrong with it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


>


Oh wow... Total cutie. :love2


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Kakumbus said:


> Marie Avgeropoulos from the tv show The 100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marie is Greek isn't she?


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


>


Google "Brittany Renner wshh". Thanks me later


----------



## Somemetalhead (Aug 1, 2014)

Have you ever seen such a beauty?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Google "Brittany Renner wshh". Thanks me later


Okay, I will. 
But first, more pics:


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Okay, I will.
> But first, more pics:


 Quite the LARGE ***!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

jondoe said:


> Quite the LARGE ***!


:lol Am I hurting your eyes? I like small and big ones, as long as they're on a fit body. :b


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> :lol Am I hurting your eyes? I like small and big ones, as long as they're on a fit body. :b


Nah, I can deal with it.:b But i'm def. partial to the whole thigh gap thing.I like the thin girls with the cute little a**es.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Okay, I will.
> But first, more pics:


booty had me like










on my laptop screen


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Google "Brittany Renner wshh". Thanks me later


mindovermood i respect you


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Tried to leave out the half naked pictures


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

bundleofbrittany has my dream body gawsh :eyes


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Stilla said:


>


:eek


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

flarf said:


> mindovermood i respect you


:lol



Stilla said:


>


Wow:yes


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a thing for bound girls


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Cenarius said:


>


name?


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Rich91 said:


> name?


Laura Vandervoort.

--------

More cute girls





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Damn, first pic didn't work for some reason. Here it is


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Cenarius said:


> Laura Vandervoort.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

More bondage please


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Cerberus said:


> More bondage please


I LOVE tied up girls





































I also really like this


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> images


I have watched that girl do so many 'things'.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I :heart nerds.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Mila Kunis was adorable on That 70's Show early seasons


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Liv Tyler circa mid-90s.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Growing up fast, I hope she doesn't lose that cuteness.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Cenarius said:


>


lol I love how many of these workout videos are basically soft porn.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

moxosis said:


> Let's go full pedo, you know you want to.


This girl was pretty damn adorable as a kid


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Cenarius said:


> This girl was pretty damn adorable as a kid


She was but her awkwardness wasn't too obvious until later. That's really what makes Kristen so lovable. When she was first getting big she could barely form sentences sometimes. As someone who stutters and has anxiety it was very endearing.

Chloe is of course very lovable too. She was never really awkward just kind of crazy wonderful.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't think she's doing it right.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

This video is really weird, and really hot.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cenarius said:


>


Who's that? She's really cute


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> Who's that? She's really cute


kaya scodelario


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


As soon as I saw the pictures, I knew it had to be either you or Elad who posted them. :b


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Callsign said:


>


Pretty cute


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking at some of these pics, especially the selfies, why do girls continue to to the "duck face"? The pics look better when they aren't doing that.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Looking at some of these pics, especially the selfies, why do girls continue to to the "duck face"? They pics look better when they aren't doing that.


I guess it makes them feel like their face looks smaller.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> As soon as I saw the pictures, I knew it had to be either you or Elad who posted them. :b


I better switch it up so I'm not as predictable


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

pocketbird said:


> I guess it makes them feel like their face looks smaller.


I love her!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

orsomething said:


> shes got nothing on my girl sade


I have the same name as her. :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

orsomething said:


> her face irritates me idk why


Duckface?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


>


Who are the second and third ones?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Okay, I will.
> But first, more pics:





Callsign said:


> http://baleri0nn.tumblr.com/tagged/me


Yes.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Can anyone find this girls name?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Cenarius said:


>


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

gawd i have such a huge crush on Elizabeth Olsen. Esp after watching Oldboy:b.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Bleach74 (Aug 10, 2014)

So much cuteness ^_^


----------



## Bleach74 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Cenarius said:


> Can anyone find this girls name?


http://whatabeautifulwaste.tumblr.com/tagged/myself


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

This thread just goes to show what unconventional taste I have, I find most of these women to be 5s at best.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Schmosby said:


> This thread just goes to show what unconventional taste I have, I find most of these women to be 5s at best.


i have a really really hard time believing this

looking at most of these women they are beautiful as all ****, even if they aren't your favourite flavour of chips they are all top quality chips undeniably (almost all aside from you guys posting girls that look like boys and 11yo anime asians)

do you think its almost a defense mechanism to think of them as average? because 5 seems like an awfully low number


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Elad said:


> i have a really really hard time believing this
> 
> looking at most of these women they are beautiful as all ****, even if they aren't your favourite flavour of chips they are all top quality chips undeniably (almost all aside from you guys posting girls that look like boys and 11yo anime asians)
> 
> do you think its almost a defense mechanism to think of them as average? because 5 seems like an awfully low number


No I just think I just have different taste, its the same with film stars and models, I just don't have any attraction towards them in general, imagine this thread was a dating site and these were the available women, I would be getting irritated thinking why are there no women on this site.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Schmosby said:


> This thread just goes to show what unconventional taste I have, I find most of these women to be 5s at best.


Great. Post an 8 then.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


>


Her right nipple looks sweaty, ewww!


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> Great. Post an 8 then.


Easier said than done, I'll have to go do some searching, I did see one quite a few posts back that I liked...


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

Schmosby said:


> Her right nipple looks sweaty, ewww!


 is that a joke???

honestly idk how her sweat is confined to just her nip i have never had that problem but maybe shes lactating that happens to ppl spontaneously and stuff they say human breast milk is sweeter than cow milk and is v rich in immunoglobulins which is cool cool


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

facial features looking a little strong but i'm still into the vibe, that hair and eye shadowing along with the french accent is enough to make a grown man creampie his freshly ironed by mom chinos

messy i just woke up and need a shower look? i dunno what to call it but its sexy af


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Schmosby said:


> http://whatabeautifulwaste.tumblr.com/tagged/myself


OMG thank you! Now my day is going to be very busy.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

Cenarius said:


>


wooow man is this a joke

melanoma madame over here look ridic


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

orsomething said:


> wooow man is this a joke
> 
> melanoma madame over here look ridic


Mostly just fit with the theme of the post.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Khantko said:


>


I wish I never saw that, but lol all the same



Classified said:


> I've had crushes on plenty of girls. Not all of them would win Miss America or be a perfect 10. They were 'normal' girls that were still very attractive. And there are lots of girls that are attractive that I and everyone else come across in our daily lives. They might not be 'Hollywood' perfect or the "Cutest Girl I've Ever Seen v.5", but they are still hot.


Yeah. Some of my crushgirls were the hottest types, and a few were more average. But I loved most of them all the same.

My current crush is possibly insecure about her boobs, maybe 1-2 other things, but I would love them just fine, and show them a lot of sexy attention. And for the rest of her look, well I certainly love her look. I've seen a ton of hot girls these last few months, and she's still right up there IMO.

I hope she feels beautiful, I want to tell her every time I see her.

The dancer I chose last night had small boobs, but beautiful ones. Sure felt great touching them.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


>


Name?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Dayum! :shock


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cenarius said:


> Name?


asmartkid.tumblr.com


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


Wow :eek


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

so many cute girls! process overload ahh


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cerberus said:


> and just for safe measure:


My tongue is available to help clean up that mess.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Cerberus said:


>


Lindsey Stirling is adorable.

Also girls playing with bubbles <3


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cerberus said:


>


that booty....


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

okay, after looking through the last 3 pages, I can totally see why this thread would have been deleted in the past. 

99% of the girls here are size 6 models, perfect (likely photoshopped) makeup, perfect hair.....but, would they still look like that if you woke up next to them after a heavy night out on the town? 

And before anyone suggests this, of course i'm jealous.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Sunset Seeker said:


> would they still look like that if you woke up next to them after a heavy night out on the town?


Of course not, this thread is all about fantasy when girls are at their most perfect (often photoshopped perfection). I imagine most people who post here realise that this is not the reality.

Anyway, my contribution - a non-photoshopped (I think) cute girl:


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

CrayCray said:


>


Aishwarya Rai and I share the same birthday......I'm not saying _all_ beautiful people are born on November 1, necessarily.....but I'm just sayin'......:b



Sunset Seeker said:


> okay, after looking through the last 3 pages, I can totally see why this thread would have been deleted in the past.


I kinda agree.......I don't feel diminished by the pics in the cute guy thread but I can see why people would for their respective gender....it's unfortunate, but yeah. It's already enough to be comparing yourself to people IRL and now you have these deliberately flattering, often times artificially-enhanced pictures to deal with. Life is hard :|


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Sunset Seeker said:


> okay, after looking through the last 3 pages, I can totally see why this thread would have been deleted in the past.
> 
> 99% of the girls here are size 6 models, perfect (likely photoshopped) makeup, perfect hair.....but, would they still look like that if you woke up next to them after a heavy night out on the town?
> 
> And before anyone suggests this, of course i'm jealous.


I feel better about seeing somebody who looks good because of controllable factors like makeup, hair, photoshop etc than somebody who looks good even when waking up after a heavy night out on the town.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Cerberus said:


>


OMG subreddit dedicated to this girl http://www.reddit.com/r/AngieVaronaLegal


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

^^Cerberus - I think that's the same girl i posted a few posts above. You have exquisite taste !


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

You are a gold mine Cerberus!!! Keep em comin


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cerberus said:


> Oh, what the hell! Let's go crazy with some more Angie Verona:


I wanna be a parrot. Or whatever that is.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Cerberus said:


>


Oh F*** YES!


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

^ I'll take anyone of your ladies Cerberus.http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/cerberus-3389/


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

shes not the cutest esp. when you scrape off the layers of makeup but her personality makes her hot to me, more so than her body which just so happens to be muy caliente, would be even more so if she had a bit more weight imo














































love those personalities where you know they wouldnt take **** from anyone, i guess strong women, feel like maybe i need that in my life

like scarlet jo in don jon, she was a ***** but she was getting it done. i need a bit of that in my life, i'm like a directionless puppy on my own


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree with Jenna, her personality intrigues me greatly.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cerberus said:


>


Awesome hair, awesome body. What more could a man ask for?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

markwalters2 said:


> Awesome hair, awesome body. What more could a man ask for?


AND she wearing a Mclaren F1 Racing shirt and appears to be at some kind of Engineering conference judging by the FARO machine behind her.

MY BODY IS READY.

I must admit, one thing which is great about working in racing is the grid girls floating around all the time.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> I agree with Jenna, her personality intrigues me greatly.


rough around the edges like a poorly made biscuit

but i still want that f**in biscuit in my mouth


----------



## queeniey (Jun 11, 2014)

can't.. stop... looking ... at... this....thread


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Cerberus said:


>


OMFG


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I agree with Jenna, *her personality intrigues me greatly*.


For sure xD


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Cerberus said:


>


Lol, she has the exact same body type as me. 8)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol, she has the exact same body type as me. 8)


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

2 years since I posted in this thread.

This is the most beautiful chick I've seen recently on the interwebs. Serbian politician for you. I'm dying a little not going to lie.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sarah


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Elad said:


>


On the Cute/Stripper scale, she's all the way to the right.

<<<cute-------------------------------------------------------------xxx-----stripper>>>

:no


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Cerberus said:


>


This girl.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

^ Babe I thought you were on a mission to get banned from this place?

Back so soon?


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Your second question makes no sense in light of your first question.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> My intention in doing that was mostly to make myself laugh. Don't worry, calichick. It'll happen organically at some point. You don't need to force it via instigation. Btw, do you have any pictures of actual cute girls or just the plastic-looking kind?


Sorry I would rather be raiding Tumblr for hot guys

Just wanted to post in this topic at the 2 year mark.

*exits

drop 1 last pic(s) though from my feed





































Yes. Definitely straight. Miss the hot guys already :cry sorry


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Like I said, strictly d***ly, C, strictly d***ly.
.
.
.
.
Continue on posting your bondage stuff though. You were on a role there.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

I can never be sure whether Cooky is a feller or gal


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This Page is a good introduction into my Japanese escapades this week.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

I think she's lovely


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> 2 years since I posted in this thread.
> 
> This is the most beautiful chick I've seen recently on the interwebs. Serbian politician for you. I'm dying a little not going to lie.


Quite beautiful imo


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cerberus said:


>


Welp


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I actually find the people I know irl more attractive than most celebrities, but since it would be a violation of their privacy to post their pics, here are a few sexy celebs :3
(Yes, I have a thing for Ahran from Masterchef)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


Very pretty! + boobies


----------



## SeanT (Aug 24, 2014)

Shame i have to keep it SFW but here it goes she looks about 10000000000 times better with no clothes on tho but she's so cute 
http://www.boobieblog.com/img3/TessaFowlerBunkBedCosmid2.jpg


----------



## SeanT (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry Epic Fail


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

londonguy202 said:


> View attachment 50738


are those girls from pakistan or india? they look more like pakistan to me since they aren't as dark as indian girls


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Cenarius said:


>


they look younger than 11


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Cerberus said:


>


sad to see attractive women covered with permanent ink on their skin, looks ridiculous and unnecessary, unattractive I find this, disgusting actually, can't wait until the tattoo fad is over, just like the sock hops fad the tattoo fad won't last forever


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Kiko


















Rawiwan Bunprachom


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Shes so cool!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ronja Amanda Berg


----------



## Tolis666 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Zelda Williams*


----------



## Tolis666 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Belle Knox*


----------



## Tolis666 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Belle knox*


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

I have this thing for Agyness Deyn/ androgynous girls with bleached hair...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Tolis666 said:


>


Lol, I was just about to post her last night, but I was too lazy. :b


----------



## Tolis666 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Demi lovato*


----------



## Tolis666 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Rosie Jones*


----------



## Tolis666 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Amerie


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

@*mezzoforte* i just threw my head backwards with my mouth open cause its 5am and i was literally thinking "man amerie was sexy i wonder what happened to her after one thing" less than 24 hours ago



Cenarius said:


> littleanimegirls.jpg


_Gif removed_


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Elad said:


> @*mezzoforte* i just threw my head backwards with my mouth open cause its 5am and i was literally thinking "man amerie was sexy i wonder what happened to her after one thing" less than 24 hours ago


That's the cover of a hentai. Those girls get ****ed later! (they're not underaged in the story, just drawn that way)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(Hannah Simone)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^She's the one from New Girl right? Cute indeed.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

yukimi nagano :eyes


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Well hey, if we're doing sexy girls in music videos, I still have a list I compiled 4 years ago:
1. Britney Spears - My Prerogative
2. Britney Spears - Slave 4 U
3. Shakira - La Tortura
4. PCD - Buttons
5. Danity Kane - Damaged
6. Danity Kane - Bad Girl
7. Girlicious - Like Me
8. Koda Kumi - Taboo
9. 50 Cent - Candy Shop
10. Cassie - Me and U
11. Christina Milian - Dip it Low
12. Jadakiss - Knock Yourself Out

...need I say more?


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)

I love her


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

melongorl








she could be wearing circle lenses, still cute tho.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

She's cute.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Jessica Kristen


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

markwalters2 said:


> She's cute.


Youre not allowed to post nudity

Mods got pissed at me for posting over abundance of male pubes

As if pubes ever hurt anybody.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

herk said:


> yukimi nagano :eyes


I love her :> And Little dragon.

--

I wouldn't mind looking like Amanda Jenssen(she's a bit older now but still looks good - I just like this picture)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm head over heels for this woman and this is probably a re-post for me but **** you, that's why!










Sarah Blasko is also a goddess:


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I love her :> And Little dragon


me too, plus she's got the coolest moves

uhoh, new tumblr crush


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Welcome back Callsign!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Whats this redhead appreciation thread...:teeth


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

i hate my life lol


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> are those girls from pakistan or india? they look more like pakistan to me since they aren't as dark as indian girls


Nah, and im not indian BTW, Im English born Sri Lankan but no probs as we all loook alike lol


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> Awesome hair, awesome body. What more could a man ask for?


Expo girls are the best


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

raenic said:


> i hate my life lol


whats her name, damn


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


>


Loves it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

What do you guys think of her?




























It's a guy.


----------



## daywalkerdave (Aug 7, 2014)

*o.o*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> What do you guys think of her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she's a really cute transsexual *woman*.

This isn't the first time someone has done this with like 'ahahaha it's a dude' how insecure are some of you guys lol? That this should apparently bother you?


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think she's a really cute transsexual *woman*.
> 
> This isn't the first time someone has done this with like 'ahahaha it's a dude' how insecure are some of you guys lol? That this should apparently bother you?


Yeah, and it's in really poor taste considering how many transexual users there are on this site.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Cerberus said:


> .


You got good taste in women cerberus. Red heads are the best.


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> whats her name, damn


Kelly Gale


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think she's a really cute transsexual *woman*.
> 
> This isn't the first time someone has done this with like 'ahahaha it's a dude' how insecure are some of you guys lol? That this should apparently bother you?


Oh please. Don't throw that militant activist nonsense at me. I'm not ignorant and in need of an "education". So thanks, but no thanks. I'm more interested in facts than opinions, if someone feels that they are happier and feel more fulfilled by having their gender reassigned, then that's fine by me, I don't care what other people decide to do with their own bodies at all. But taking artificial hormones and surgically altering your appearance does not change DNA, erase Y chromosomes, and alter brain chemistry. So no, they are not women.

I'm also not insecure at all. I'll admit that He/she is pretty cute. Would tap dat.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't know if she's the "cutest ever", but she was mentioned in the sports section of a news site I read, and thought I'd post.
Eugenie Bouchard, Canadian tennis player and the current ranked number 9 in the world.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> What do you guys think of her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have never known, I guess some men look more like women than they do their own sex.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

them redheads are ****ing gorgeous


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Jesus
































You're all welcome.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sequoia said:


> I would have never known, I guess some men look more like women than they do their own sex.


You know you would too. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> You know you would too. Wouldn't you?


And I don't have a problem admitting it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sequoia said:


> And I don't have a problem admitting it.


Now what if the wanker was still there? Would you just say **** it and go straight for the back door?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


> Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christ...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Now what if the wanker was still there? Would you just say **** it and go straight for the back door?


Now that would be telling................... I was talking more in a platonic sense anyway. :um

You just had to spoil the image didn't you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sequoia said:


> in a platonic sense


What's the point in that?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> What's the point in that?


Not every relationship has to be sexual.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sequoia said:


> Not every relationship has to be sexual.


Yo...you mean I DON'T need to be having sex with my male friends????? Son of a...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Yo...you mean I DON'T need to be having sex with my male friends????? Son of a...


You shouldn't judge people by your own standards.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well that went way over my head.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Dark features (hair/eyes) are so nice


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

There's a girl in my class who I think likes me. But anyway I'm not going to post her picture here because, first off it is an invasion of privacy and second off I respect her too much to do that.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think she's a really cute transsexual *woman*.
> 
> This isn't the first time someone has done this with like 'ahahaha it's a dude' how insecure are some of you guys lol? That this should apparently bother you?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

not necessarily the cutest i've ever seen, or someone i was immediately attracted to, but her quirkiness drew me in















dark hair, fair skin and a strong lipstick /dead


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah kimbra is pretty special.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Yeah kimbra is pretty special.


would cuddle with while making funny quips about nothing and sleep with my head between her legs/10


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm telling you, there's something about a bob style.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

^not really, i'm not even a fan of bobs tbh, i much prefer the longer she has in the pic vs. the rest

she just seem to have personality on top of the killer contrast combo so insta sexiness


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Well considering 99.9% of all girls I've ever been with slash been attracted to have had dark features and fairer skin, I guess it's safe to say that I find those aesthetic qualities quite alluring. After all, what's more striking than a temptress with porcelain skin and jet black hair?

Let's see some more beauties like the aforementioned.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I do really dig her boots and jacket and her outfit in the last picture. Though tbh, I have boots similar to that (but annoyingly they're dark green not black, which I didn't realise at first, they're almost black but actually really dark green, but anyway,) the last time I wore them I went for a really long walk and they hurt my feet quite badly  they were supposed to be comfy, they lied to me. But maybe I need to 'wear them in' or something.

...I'm sorry I have nothing on topic to post :lol


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

mezzoforte said:


>


Her face looks fake to me, like she's a Real Doll or something


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I found her by chance in a magazine today.... never heard of her before. Apparently she is on some soap opera here. her name is Fiona Wade.

OMG.... I kind of just went into a daze looking at that photo and I thought she is perfect for me. She is petite and only 4 foot 11 apparently . mmmm the darkness of the eyes, hair slim body makes me melt. cant believe in a million years she is 35 she looks younger my a long way. OMG come fly to me please !


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

The girl in the Wicked Games remix by Parra for Cuva is bloody gorgeous. She looks like a feline. I'm partial though because I have the same eye color. Amber eyes <3


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> The girl in the Wicked Games remix by Parra for Cuva is bloody gorgeous. She looks like a feline. I'm partial though because I have the same eye color. Amber eyes <3


Wow she's gorgeous


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Cerberus said:


>





BleedingHearts said:


> Don't get me wrong, there are some absolutely gorgeous redheads but I guess I'm just one of the few that don't particularly find them that hot, maybe it's when they have excessive amount of freckles /shrug


Dude you are sooo missing out! This girl ^ is a deadringer for my first gf (we were 12) only she was more of a strawberry blonde. Goddamn she was beautiful. She was my first real gf, first kiss, first Frenchkiss, first time to 3rd base. Maybe that's why I'm biased? Idk lol. I loves me some redheads. (and brunettes and blondes)


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Leather-wearing, gun-toting, raven-haired tough girl goddess? Yup. And god, that face... *drools* (Mind not removing the pic this time?)


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

What about the cutest most adorable little girl ever..


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

BleedingHearts said:


> I guess something is terribly wrong with me!? I find redheads tend to be the least attractive :S I like brunette>black>dirtyblonde>blonde>red
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are some absolutely gorgeous redheads but I guess I'm just one of the few that don't particularly find them that hot, maybe it's when they have excessive amount of freckles /shrug


I agree completely. Not all redheads are hot, but when they are, they definitely are very hot


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cerberus said:


>


#2


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Just saw her on a post on facebook


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Just saw her on a post on facebook


:clap


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Blushy said:


> What about the cutest most adorable little girl ever..


Oh my god ;_; that is one cute child.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> :clap


The first two are very hot


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

I love cute girls with short hair


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

MetroCard said:


> I love cute girls with short hair


The second one IMO is the cutest


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

instagram name: yoventure (has like a million followers)

i cant even

would kill someone via impaling if they were standing in front of me and i caught a glance of her (kind of srs) (srs)

if i started watching her *** walking away i dont know if i could ever turn away

*insert endless creepy as **** comments*


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

gotta say this is an excellent thread for when i would like to view the female form

@MindOverMood and @Elad are the best at this thread

baddie blasian


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Elad said:


> instagram name: yoventure (has like a million followers)
> 
> i cant even
> 
> ...


She's perty


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I appear to have a theme. This is my ideal physical style though. Amazing.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

arnie said:


>


Wtf. She was ugly in the beginning and then became ten times uglier in the end.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


>


There's a girl who looks like this that is into me. But she is just not my type.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Callsign said:


> She looks faintly like Holly Valance except better. Maybe it's because she's from nz? Those freckles :u


I noticed Chelsie Preston Crayford on the TV show The Code. Those eyes......


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

romeoindespair said:


>


This had me dying. AHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

love that giant gif of emma.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

......


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

I also like Kajol:


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

saline said:


> ......


The girls in the 1st and 3rd images are the best looking in that post


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

AND shes got a plate of food ready, god damn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

@mezzoforte Nice


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

I like "Alt" girls


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm having a moment


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Callsign said:


> ^ Nana Kuronoma


Who are the last 2?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Callsign said:


> One with the tree no name is listed, the last pic is Raluca Radulescu.


the last two are gorgeous


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't know who she is, but dayum!












Elad said:


>


mmmmh these hips & womanly curves


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> Don't know who she is, but dayum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous curves


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Don't know who she is, but dayum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I could get a girl like that I wouldn't be on this forum.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

why god why


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mr Bacon said:


> Don't know who she is, but dayum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That booty is shopped, but the girl is an Icelandic fitness model named Margret Gnarr.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> That booty is shopped, but the girl is an Icelandic fitness model named Margret Gnarr.


booty's photoshopped? ah s***, too good to be true I guess.

When looking at other pics of her, she's actually too skinny/fit for my taste. That girl has better abs than most guys, kind of a turnoff :lol


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Callsign said:


> Lorena Rae
> :help


 so pretty


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

so cute <3


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

herk said:


> why god why
> 
> http://40.media.tumblr.com/8e8e97bc8867f0f7b7ced4efa74a1996/tumblr_ncy61qObtG1r79qbvo1_1280.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Stealing her from another thread


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Callsign said:


> Lorena Rae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Flawless in every regard


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Her body.....


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Michea Crawford


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Her body.....


Pretty! I like her dress too :yes


----------



## AshleyVictoria (Dec 24, 2010)

*Lana Del Rey*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


>


Holy cow who's this? She's gorgeous.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

monotonous said:


> so cute <3


Pretty face but that outfit make her boobs look ridiculous. Looks like big water balloons smooshed into an outfit WAY too small.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Heres someone with good taste


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

monotonous said:


> so cute <3


Lol....


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Kimberley Nixon from Fresh Meat.



















I relate to all her character's terrible decisions, but she's also just incredibly cute.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Timeless, cutie-pie and classic beauties


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Timeless, cutie-pie and classic beauties


Omg Adriana Lima


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Some people in this thread need to learn how to resize.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Love her smile


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Leah Shapiro from BRMC


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Anna Nakagawa









Zooey Deschanel


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I will marry her and wear everything in her closet.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

cosmicslop said:


> I will marry her and wear everything in her closet.


OMG. She's perfect.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Alex steele










mya:










Ashanti









Lauren London









Tyra Banks









Lark Voorhies (played Lisa turtle on Saved by the bell)









Cristina prosperi (plays Imogen on Degrassi)


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

lol SA guys are probably fapping right abt nao XD lul


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Callsign said:


> Best Grandfather-clock Girl I have ever seen.


All I can say is wow.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> Some girl who runs a tumblog:


She's so cute *_* her eyes...she reminds me of Lark voorhies...man.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Madeleine Stowe in 12 Monkeys...mmm, lovely










Randoms:


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sugarslippers said:


> She's so cute *_* her eyes...she reminds me of Lark voorhies...man.


I feel bad calling her some girl now... I didn't know her name before, but her name is Indigo and she's absolutely beautiful.
Her tumblr is http://indikos.tumblr.com/
and if you click on her me tag, you can see all her selfies (but if you don't have a tumblr account/isn't logged it, tumblr won't let you see all of them).


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

She's not the absolute prettiest woman in the world (that would be Sara Fletcher), but Katheryn Winnick (below) is pretty close. Bet you can't guess her age.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sugarslippers said:


> lol SA guys are probably fapping right abt nao XD lul


Pretty much. :b


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

London Zhiloh


----------



## Strawbs (Dec 12, 2014)

Lauren Mayberry from Chvrches!


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Callsign said:


> Ace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Strawbs said:


> Lauren Mayberry from Chvrches!


Yes:yes she is very cute.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

alexandra daddario

just

i cant

even


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

and


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Callsign said:


> Ace
> 
> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2850/11910971186_12f27e951a_c.jpg
> 
> ...


Aesthetic perfection.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...OfkOoWqp9Zrn1cJoQ_In4GoA&ust=1418994005695553


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Melanie De Biasio


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


>


Wow:mushy

How old is she though?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Wow:mushy
> 
> How old is she though?


She's 28 :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


>


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^Lol


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> ^Lol


Omg who is this. She is stunning.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

@jsmith92 http://instagram.com/imkaylaphillips


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


>


Love the silver highlights


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Love the silver highlights


Me too, she's adorable!


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Zadie Smith


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Not a fan of the music but she is super pretty


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Kacey Musgraves


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Elad said:


> alexandra daddario
> 
> just
> 
> ...


wow she's pretty


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


Nice. They both have great butts.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hnnnng the body on that asian girl.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nina Dobrev


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

There's this one chick from facebook. She's so cute :O Never talked to her though.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

this one girl in my class who I have a huge crush on but will probably never talk to because I am a freak emotionally and have depression. what girl would want to be with someone like me?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


>


Very nice **(borat voice)**
Who is this gorgeous girl?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

@jsmith92 Just a random girl on twitter .


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Crushing hard on Adèle Exarchopoulos.



















She's the splitting image of a girl who had a crush on me a few years back but due to my SA I never reciprocated. Life n stuff.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Crushing hard on Adèle Exarchopoulos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Zadie Smith


Her freckles are killing me. :mushy


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

CWe said:


>


Yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


>


Very pretty


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

<3


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have often wanted to post here. But to be honest, I think some of the cutest girls are right here on SAS. They are not models, instead they are real.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Ashley Tisdale. I use to have a big crush on her when I was 16 or so.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

There's this girl in my class...it's a shame that at the end of the school year I'm going to be feeling like crap because I never talked to her even once. That's how it always has been for the past 2 years though so I'm not surprised.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Callsign said:


> omg


If only we could see the rest of her face


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I'm in love lol


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

She's okay I guess


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

This girl is so adorable


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Callsign said:


> omg


I would eat her so bad :b


----------



## Omanomadingdong (May 14, 2014)

MindOverMood has me ****ing dying! HAHAHA!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]

Ashley Greene from twilight.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


>


My brain just experienced an Emily Rudd overload. She is so gorgeous.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I currently have a crush on a girl that looks kind of like this.

dear god she is gorgeous


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Almost Every one of these pics is the cutest girl I've ever seen 
And the ones I don't find cute well I'm sure they have a great personality . 

There is just to many


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Altered Course (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe not THE cutest but Ginnifer Goodwin is my latest. Good god, that smile is to die for..


----------



## stevieoo (Feb 8, 2013)

.

The most beautiful women in the world

Oh and I got more


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

stevieoo said:


>


She has had such a disappointing career after smallville.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Reese is still looking good these days


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=59537&stc=1&d=1422735784


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't really like ESPN, and think many of the female anchors and reporters on there are annoying/overrated aesthetically. but Jaymee Sire...


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

She is adorable in these two pictures. Her name is Genevieve Angelson. Her older pictures aren't very attractive but her latest ones are attractive. At least these two are.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mara Teigen


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> ^ Wow, who is that?





BeyondOsiris said:


> No idea, found that picture a while ago while randomly surfing the web





avoidobot3000 said:


> It's Emily Rudd.


So gorgeous.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Scorpio90 said:


> Some VNese cute girls?


I think my crush must be Vietnamese or Taiwanese. She is so cute and looks similar to girls of these two countries.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

BeyondOsiris said:


> This one is kinda big, so have to put as attachment.


Gorgeous


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

She looks so close to my crush it is unbelievable.
Except for the fact that the girl in the picture is wearing barely anything at all. She is a European/Filipina mix. So beautiful.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Mara Teigen


those lips look so ugly, but the rest of her is pretty


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

jsmith92 said:


> those lips look so ugly, but the rest of her is pretty


I like em.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kahili Blundell


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)




----------



## koolthing (Jul 2, 2013)

Bilinda Butcher is my favourite dream girl


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


>


looking at her face hurts my eyes

not because shes unattractive or anything, the picture is just too striking..? maybe its the makeup but seriously, i feel like she could murder a man with it. maybe impale


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Elad said:


> looking at her face hurts my eyes
> 
> not because shes unattractive or anything, the picture is just too striking..? maybe its the makeup but seriously, i feel like she could murder a man with it. maybe impale


Yeah, she is gorg.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

koolthing said:


> Bilinda Butcher is my favourite dream girl


 I would have a hard time sleeping with someone with the word "butcher" in her name beside me.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Callsign said:


> Stunned me


wow that's a really good pic.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Callsign said:


> She looks so cute when she's writing :love


Well. I'm not going to lie. I never expected to see the queen of the 'commonwealth of nations' in this thread.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Hayley Williams


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> There's a girl in my class who I think likes me. But anyway I'm not going to post her picture here because, first off it is an invasion of privacy and second off I respect her too much to do that.


How _big_ of you. So if you didn't respect her you would gladly post her picture?


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

a lot of these girls are hot, but idk... I've seen much cuter girls on SAS


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Cyndi <3


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

reaffected said:


> Hayley Williams


Cute


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


>


She's really cute


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ellen Page :boogie


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

*How do you guys keep finding all of these women?*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

MoonlitMadness said:


> How _big_ of you. So if you didn't respect her you would gladly post her picture?


If respect is the reason stopping him then I guess so :b no reason to belittle him for it. Though I'd be surprised if he would genuinely post real life people here.

anyway so im not completely off topic


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

mezzoforte said:


>


not, bad. Super tight body.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

dontwaitupforme said:


>


O, wow. Great taste, she is so hot.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

dontwaitupforme said:


>


Wow  Who is she? Can I like, have her entire face and replace mine with it? I mean really, the hair the eyes, everything.

Cindy crawford still looks gorg


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Wow  Who is she? Can I like, have her entire face and replace mine with it? I mean really, the hair the eyes, everything.
> 
> Cindy crawford still looks gorg


I know, what an absolute doll! It doesn't say who she is, but it's the work of a makeup artist known as "Patrickta" on Instagram. Check it out if you have it


----------



## mimu (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Elad said:


>


Lauren Mayberry :mushy
talented, funny, smart _and_ cute.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

IDK Lorde is pretty cute :heart


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

saw this music video and fell in love


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> IDK Lorde is pretty cute :heart


That's her on the left?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I really like this picture


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

GangsterOfLove said:


> That's her on the left?


I think that's Kurt Vile on the left. Or.... one talented individual. :stu

Nancy Wu :heart


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

jessica alba


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

No idea who this lovely lady is....


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> No idea who this lovely lady is....


she's cute, I wonder who she's is


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Kcnca said:


>


mwrrarr!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Kcnca said:


>


Wow, she is perfect, who is she?
Her hair...nose...she is so fashionate as well...
I hope its not one of those trick pics and she is actually a male.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

koolthing said:


> Bilinda Butcher is my favourite dream girl


Wow, I saw this when I was listening to "Soon"!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> No idea who this lovely lady is....


Neon Lynxie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

grimes is hella cute


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

a reminder that there's more to life past age 30


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

I was looking for Rachel Moore but I couldn't find her picture on Google. Must just be instafamous, but here's another Rachel Moore I found 

Edit: I apologize for the size couldn't get it to adjust.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Cute as a button. Also can **** me up without breaking a sweat.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Currently crushing hard on Faye Marsay:



















Absolutely stunning.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

scooby said:


> Cute as a button. Also can **** me up without breaking a sweat.


Would grapple.


----------



## veterok (Feb 28, 2015)

=))


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

My girlfriend on Hunniepop.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Danielle Robertson <3*


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*More of her, my love*


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

LolaViola said:


>


**Bites fist**


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Mrs Salvatore said:


>


What a freakin' Goddess. :mushy 
I need to get a stomach like that.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

feels said:


> What a freakin' Goddess. :mushy
> I need to get a stomach like that.


I know she makes me hate myself.


----------



## Writz (Mar 6, 2015)

feels said:


> What a freakin' Goddess. :mushy
> I need to get a stomach like that.


i'm curious, would you sleep with her, if she asked you to ?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Look at this*


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

MildSA said:


> **Bites fist**


 Lianne La Havas...she has one of the most beautiful singing voices ever. Incredibly talented woman. I may or may not be a little obsessed.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Who is this divine beauty with the heavenly feminine smile?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Writz said:


> i'm curious, would you sleep with her, if she asked you to ?


Lol, yes and then I'd propose.


----------



## Writz (Mar 6, 2015)

feels said:


> Lol, yes and then I'd propose.


scissors position FTW :b


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Mrs Salvatore said:


>


Is there anything more sexy than short shorts...:nw


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

LolaViola said:


> Lianne La Havas...she has one of the most beautiful singing voices ever. Incredibly talented woman. I may or may not be a little obsessed.


So she's one of those British chicks that loses her accent when she sings?:sus


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

MildSA said:


> So she's one of those British chicks that loses her accent when she sings?:sus


For the most part, yeah. I can still hear it every now and then, in certain words (mask sounds like mosque, etc.) There are quite a few British singers I like (Daley, Marsha Ambrosius, etc.) who have disappearing accents lol. They sing and it's like a whole different person appears. It's interesting.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mrs Salvatore said:



>


beautiful


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Callsign said:


> :dead


pretty


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Elad said:


> saw this music video and fell in love


yep


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

I will add these two more before bed


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

these girls are so... er.. cute 









































































the thickish ***/thighs combo making me lose my mind (100% dead srs)


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*More girl spam, Hayden Hayes*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

oh lord ^^^ keep it coming.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*A little riskier maybe?*


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*News babe*


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*r/randomsexiness*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The one and only ~ Jessica Lowndes


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Victoria Justice









Jane Levy









She's kind of young, but I think Peyton Roi List is really pretty:


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

vicente said:


> She's kind of young, but I think Peyton Roi List is really pretty:


Wow she is so completely adorable!


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Wow she is so completely adorable!


FYI she is only 16...does anyone else notice the hair on her leg? lol


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Todd99 said:


> FYI she is only 16...does anyone else notice the hair on her leg? lol


Who cares about her age? This is the cutest girl thread, and what humans find cute are more neotenic traits which are naturally going to be more present in younger girls than adult women. None of the pictures vicente or I posted of her were pornographic or illegal.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Oh my GOD*


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Elad said:


> these girls are so... er.. cute


heyykiddo is GOAT.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Mrs Salvatore said:


>


Dayum, who dat?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> Dayum, who dat?


I have no idea, but I love her skin. I think the nearly white paleness with the platinum hair is just an amazing aesthetic.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Syndey Sierota*


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

^ Awwwww I have such a crush on her!!!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

yass yassssss


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Who cares about her age? This is the cutest girl thread, and what humans find cute are more neotenic traits which are naturally going to be more present in younger girls than adult women. None of the pictures vicente or I posted of her were pornographic or illegal.


Yeah I know I was just saying.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Mrs Salvatore said:


>


Definitely a cutie:yes she has this pixie/fairy look


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

What's up with all the ugly girls?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Modesty can be very cute*


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jessica Perez


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Emily Grey*


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*India Eisley*


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Tiffany Alvord*


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

WOW on the last 3 posts. How do you find all these cute girls? Just type cutest girls on google img search? :lol










She's older but still so adorable!


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> WOW on the last 3 posts. How do you find all these cute girls? Just type cutest girls on google img search? :lol


There are many ways to find cute girls. For these past 3, it is a porn star, an actress, and a youtube star. They are minor celebrities.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

it hurts


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

HenDoggy said:


>


Yes yes yes!! :heart


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Minkiro said:


> Yes yes yes!! :heart


Haha, she was soo cute in Blue is the Warmest Color. I liked her messy hair bun and the way she ate. :love2



















I know, I'm weird. :blank


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

HenDoggy said:


> Haha, she was soo cute in Blue is the Warmest Color. I liked her messy hair bun and the way she ate. :love2
> 
> I know, I'm weird. :blank


Not weird, i was mesmerized by her in that movie. Stunning performance and actrice! Lovely.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Isn't she cute? *drool*  
Found on Imgur, she posted this herself.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

I must say, some of you guys have good taste. Didn't expect to see as many goth, punk, or alternative looking girls which is my type.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

^


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Angel Olsen


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Minkiro said:


> Not weird, i was mesmerized by her in that movie. Stunning performance and actrice! Lovely.


Now that you mentioned it, the actress that played Beatrice was super cute as well!


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

I would post her here, but sadly I haven't seen or met her yet lol


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Rose McIver*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

not bad ^^^.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

^Shes cute!



















Marissa Nadler, cute and beautiful voice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


>


 She has a mouth like.....Val Kilmer.

How is that cute on a female?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> She has a mouth like.....Val Kilmer.
> 
> How is that cute on a female?


Haha, I guess different strokes for different folks. I find her lips to be very alluring and seductive. :mushy


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Alexis Ren*


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I think we have a winner.. O_O


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

If only...


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

emily rudd :mushy


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Touka said:


> emily rudd :mushy


Absolutely adorable


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

PocketoAlice said:


> Cl <3


I like Minzy best, probably because I want to steal many of her clothes













































I want these black trousers (leggings? I don't know clothing words):


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*I need to stop torturing myself with this*


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

My next girlfriend! Haven't met her yet.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Found while shopping*


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Mrs Salvatore said:


>


my jaw is possibly on floor


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I see a'lot of cute girls on those tilly's ads


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Sarah Goodlaxson*


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

^Thank you!! I have a soft spot for female mma fighters, She so cute


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Mrs Salvatore said:


>


My word, she's lovely!


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Britains only model*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*food in your ears*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Saw these two cuties in that horrible,horrible Texas Chainsaw film.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

^very good. That owl tat on the second girl is so hot O_O


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Ali Corbin*


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Pia Muehlenbeck*


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Lilith Arcane (probaby not her real name)*


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Shelley Mulshine*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Zhara Nilsson*


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Meredith Adelaide*


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay being this gorgeous just isn't acceptable omg


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Lumo*


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

hannah murray :mushy


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

^she's lovely, and I'm glad she's actually not much younger than me :/

Another actress, Olivia Cooke looks just like the girl in HR at work. It's almost worth the disciplinaries I've had as she's been taking notes.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Haylie Noire*




























(zoom in and up the brightness all you want, none of these have nudity)

@*Touka* that girl is beautiful


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Touka said:


> emily rudd :mushy





Mrs Salvatore said:


> Absolutely adorable


She is so cute. That hair and eye color combo gets me as well.:boogie


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*What a cutie*


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

humidity said:


> I had a crush on her for a while lol.


I still do, but she's one out of many crushes I have lol.


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

lol oh god..


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

taissa farmiga :blush her eyes are so pretty


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Julie Kennedy*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Maggie Gyllenhaal!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm on a suicide girls kick at the moment


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a huge crush on this thread. You're all cuties.


----------



## Raimee (May 14, 2015)

Well.. I've seen loads of cute girls. But I'm very attracted to Laura Prepon, especially when she went black. I don't know what it is, but I think she's downright gorgeous. Never felt the same about any other woman.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Galina*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

...can't get enough of them...


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Mrs Salvatore said:


>





Canadian Brotha said:


> ...can't get enough of them...





Callsign said:


>


Good ones ...


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

The most beautiful women.



















Real beauty is within my friends...


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

yeah okay but dita von teese tho


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*AnnaSophia Rob*


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Sparkle0 (May 23, 2015)

A lot of photos posted on here are photoshopped or airbrushed. Just so you know these people don't look exactly the same in real life, lol


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Sparkle0 said:


> A lot of photos posted on here are photoshopped or airbrushed. Just so you know these people don't look exactly the same in real life, lol


I don't think anyone really cares in the context of this thread. I think the goal is just the feeling you get from the pictures and it doesn't really matter if they would look like that in real life, you're not looking at them in real life. Some people even post cartoon pictures in these threads.


----------



## Sparkle0 (May 23, 2015)

Oh.. Good point. I checked out the guy thread and a lot are photoshopped as well. Just as long as people are aware of how much photos are edited ( it can make people on here who are self conscious feel bad that they don't look like a photo). some people just don't realize a lot of them are heavily edited, is all


----------



## Sparkle0 (May 23, 2015)

Plus, makeup makes a big difference


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*Kate Bogucharskaia*


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

sajs said:


> Good ones ...


all great nice women


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Abigail Spencer aka Amantha from Rectify.








Natalie Dormer


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

humidity said:


> My latest celeb crush, Dasha Shashina :love2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good crushes to have indeed. :smile2:



Halfsleeper said:


>


:heart


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

'indeed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jaclyn Hill


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think there is too many cute girls in this world, but not enough of them are cute, friendly and caring about others. Just knowing that I can't get women like this to talk to me, makes me feel sad.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

OMG. Today I have discovered this lady !!!! Tonia Buxton. Should be Buxom. 

and she can cook .. OMG ... heaven. come cook dinner for me !!!!!!!!!!! and she is Foreign. from Cyprus. OMG an exotic accent she will have ... excuse me while I drool......


----------



## Alexander0 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sydney Sierota ~ Echosmith


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

All suicide girls, all the time...


----------



## bubblecrap (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## bubblecrap (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## bubblecrap (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

posted this lady before. in a tv listing magazine

OMG. I love dark eyes.... and dark hair.. petite ...OMG... fly to me !


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

For those of you that read Vivi:


















baby Gigliola Cinquetti

















volleyball girl<3


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I watched that new Jurassic Park movie and I was mesmerised by this lady's eyes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Who is that?


Twitter/Intsagram: Kieraplease :smile2:


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

amber liu is pretty sexy in a boyish kind of way.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> > Originally Posted by Touka
> >
> > emily rudd :mushy
> 
> ...


omg yes. I love her


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

should i just post a picture of myself


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

gopherinferno said:


> should i just post a picture of myself


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> should i just post a picture of myself


only if you are making revolting(ly cute) duck faces in the pic


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> should i just post a picture of myself


Where about do you live in Arkansas?

If you don't want to make things awkward if I know who you are, you probably shouldn't 

Do as you wish anyhow :nerd:


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

scooby said:


> I watched that new Jurassic Park movie and I was mesmerised by this lady's eyes.


i just spent the whole movie waiting for some sweat to show through on that flimsy silk blouse thing/whatever and the costume department never put out. hollywood, wtf


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

angelababy is the cutest thing ever and she seems like she has a good personality to boot


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

AussiePea said:


>





bad baby said:


> only if you are making revolting(ly cute) duck faces in the pic





Baldy Nohairs said:


> Where about do you live in Arkansas?
> 
> If you don't want to make things awkward if I know who you are, you probably shouldn't
> 
> Do as you wish anyhow :nerd:


i don't know what to do now

you probably don't know who i am simply based on your 17-year-old-ness


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i don't know what to do now
> 
> you probably don't know who i am simply based on your 17-year-old-ness


I go to a lot of public places, perhaps I see you often


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> I go to a lot of public places, perhaps I see you often


i haven't been in public in a year

stop winking at me before i get arrested


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i haven't been in public in a year
> 
> stop winking at me before i get arrested


Yes!! :serious:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Savannah Neveux


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

She is a dead-ringer for my ex-girlfriend's daughter. Omg. I'm so f-ing old. The pics you guys have on here remind me of my girlfriend's daughters.

Ffs man.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> should i just post a picture of myself


Lol you're one of the funniest members on this site. And why not, you're pretty cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Rex87 said:


> Lol you're one of the funniest members on this site. And why not, you're pretty cute.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


feast on my beauty


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> feast on my beauty


I have a crush on you


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

^ Yeah she's pretty cute huh. Not too sure what's going on in the pic,Gopherinferno in a rage or something. ..idk lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Rex87 said:


> ^ Yeah she's pretty cute huh. Not too sure what's going on in the pic,Gopherinferno in a rage or something. ..idk lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Straight up cutie-pie. ops with a sense of humor too. I'll stop now.



TabbyTab said:


>


Get the London look.


----------



## reenee20 (Jul 10, 2015)

My daughter 😍❤


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

reenee20 said:


> My daughter &#55357;&#56845;❤


Why, that's just adorable. :') that's my favourite contribution so far.

Except for this:



















:love2

(goddammit I swore never to contribute to this thread)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Savannah Neveux


Mmm...lovely


TenYears said:


> She is a dead-ringer for my ex-girlfriend's daughter. Omg. I'm so f-ing old. The pics you guys have on here remind me of my girlfriend's daughters.
> 
> Ffs man.





indiscipline said:


> Why, that's just adorable. :') that's my favourite contribution so far.
> 
> Except for this:
> 
> ...


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> feast on my beauty
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Melanie Martinez is just so adorable. She sings amazing too


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> feast on my beauty


You look like you just realised theres a ghost behind you did it turn out to be a friendly ghost


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

blue2 said:


> You look like you just realised theres a ghost behind you did it turn out to be a friendly ghost


no it was a kkk member


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I've got a mega huge crush on MØ.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Tobin Heath from the U.S. National Team.



















and while I'm on my soccer, err football fix... I've always been a fan of Sweden's, Lotta Schelin.



















Both quite cute and athletic.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> no it was a kkk member


A ok so it was a bed sheet thief :nerd:


----------



## reenee20 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks 😊


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nedi Nazari


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

bby


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Nedi Nazari


Totally artificial.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Perspicacious said:


> Totally artificial.


She is still cute/hot tho, lol.


----------



## Bengalas (Jul 29, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> She is still cute/hot tho, lol.


I think she has a great personality .


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> feast on my beauty


 She is a cutie :smile2: Serious.

Fwiw @gopherinferno I've never been with a woman that didn't look more beautiful with her panties around her ankles. Just a tip, for next time you post a pic :wink2:


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I was on fb and I saw this cutie.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Bengalas said:


> I think she has a great personality .


Did you just come to a conclusion based on your first impression?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> not the cutest maybe but one of the hottest, most of the pictures are in bikini not sure if I can post here
> her recent pic with Sandra Prikker was outstanding, hottest collab of fitness chicks ever lmao


I'm assuming you like Amanda Latona too?


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

Yajyklis10 said:


> Tobin Heath from the U.S. National Team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like Tobes! One little tricky magician player on the field.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

aliso said:


> I like Tobes! One little tricky magician player on the field.


I know! I think that's why I like her so much. A she's got that extra little flair and attitude on the ball.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Nedi Nazari


Yipe! She's hot!


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yajyklis10 said:


> Tobin Heath from the U.S. National Team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn right... Though I can't decide if I want to hook up with Tobin or if I just want to be her...


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

TabbyTab said:


> bby


Who is she? Looks familiar and I quite like her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Katy Hearn


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Goddamn I could nom, nom, nom eat her up.

She also sometimes looks like she could put me in my place if she wanted to lol. Without even thinking twice. Which both turns me on and freaks me out a bit, both at the same time.


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

GangsterOfLove said:


> Who is she? Looks familiar and I quite like her.


she's Mädchen Amick, i recognized her from Twin Peaks, i think Sherilyn Fenn was the cutest woman on that show tough.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> Who is she? Looks familiar and I quite like her.


Madchen amick. She's known for playing Shelly on twin peaks. She's so adorable and gorgeouss. This pic is her in the 90s


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

haven't watched the show but
















hot


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

*Genelia D'souza*


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)

helpthis said:


>


Better fix this


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

@Kevin001 who is she?


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

guys how do i post it as an image not a thumbnail from my computer?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rae


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I can't pick just 1 girl... but recently I've been crushing on this chick:


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


>


who is this? :blush


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> who is this? :blush


According to google image search, it's Lauren Houldsworth, looks like some internet model.

She's cute..


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> According to google image search, it's Lauren Houldsworth, looks like some internet model.
> 
> She's cute..


ooh ok, thank you!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Carli Bybel.......I love her makeup tutorials.


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

All are attractive but none of these girls are cute


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> All are attractive but none of these girls are cute


I feel you! I prefer cute younger looking girls.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

You can't go wrong with Hayley. I've always had a thing for redheads. ^.^


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> All are attractive but none of these girls are cute


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Possibly too much eye candy?


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Possibly too much eye candy?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

helpthis said:


>


Thank you for showing us the strangeness of women. :b


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Thank you for showing us the strangeness of women. :b


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

helpthis said:


>


:lol I can't help but laugh. But let's make sure we aren't making fun of them. Actually she is really cute.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

helpthis said:


> One day I will make her my wife.


Good Luck! They say confidence is a huge turn on.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> All are attractive but none of these girls are cute


 @Invisiblehandicap This is exactly why I almost never visit this thread, it's all super-model type women and rarely ever any cute girls. Relatability plays a big role in who I find attractive, so when I see a pic of a super-model it does literally nothing for me. Not bashing on guys that are into it, I'm just saying 'cute' trumps 'hot' every time imo.


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> @Invisiblehandicap This is exactly why I almost never visit this thread, it's all super-model type women and rarely ever any cute girls. Relatability plays a big role in who I find attractive, so when I see a pic of a super-model it does literally nothing for me. Not bashing on guys that are into it, I'm just saying 'cute' trumps 'hot' every time imo.


The last two pages have been full of a girl who looks like a normal girl you could meet. Would you really date a girl uglier than her?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

helpthis said:


> The last two pages have been full of a girl who looks like a normal girl you could meet. Would you really date a girl uglier than her?


I've been a member here longer than the last two pages.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

helpthis said:


>


I'd follow her around like a little puppy.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> @*Invisiblehandicap* This is exactly why I almost never visit this thread, it's all super-model type women and rarely ever any cute girls. Relatability plays a big role in who I find attractive, so when I see a pic of a super-model it does literally nothing for me. Not bashing on guys that are into it, I'm just saying 'cute' trumps 'hot' every time imo.


I agree it appears that most of these are models or something similar. Average women don't look this good.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Insta @MickeyMyca


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


> Insta @*MickeyM* yca


I have nothing against the girl, but I think that's too many tattoos for my taste.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I have nothing against the girl, but I think that's too many tattoos for my taste.


I agree, and the tatt's on her fingers makes her look like a thug, makes anyone a thug imo...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> I agree, and the tatt's on her fingers makes her look like a thug, makes anyone a thug imo...


When I was a kid tattoos was for tough guys or tough guy wannabes. Back then I didn't see people cover themselves completely and I thought tattoos was kinda cool. But now that they have become so popular that everywhere I look I see a tattoo, it changed something inside of me. I can't understand why cute girls do this to themselves. Why do they want to mess up their nice soft skin with a whole bunch of ink? I wonder if there isn't some kind of physiological issue, where they feel like they need to fit in, be in fashion, like they always were like. Only now it's moved from mere clothing and hair to include body art. It seems to me that with the extremes that celebrities are going too, there is no room for being different, with the exception of just saying "No I'm not going to do that to myself" Feels to me like the world is turning upside down.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Buckyx said:


>


Her body looks kinda gross.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Idontgetit said:


>


Oh so THAT'S what they look like. Now I know what to stay away from.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


>


omg that's the actress that was in roswell!!! i always thought she's cute <3


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Romyouless (Apr 20, 2015)

MiMiK said:


>


She's Cute looks a bit like trouble though. Is this OC


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Romyouless said:


> She's Cute looks a bit like trouble though. Is this OC


OC?

another pic of her! :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

You guys don't understand HOW EFFIN' HARD I'm crushing on her


----------



## nicoqt (Aug 23, 2015)

o3o


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Still crushing hard on Faye Marsay:


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

MYSELF. Lmao.


----------



## Galilea (Aug 11, 2015)

Kyary Pamyu Pamyu cute from head to toe. ❤ ^o^


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

PrincessV said:


> MYSELF. Lmao.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-pic-of-yourself-right-now-593889/

Yes? Yes.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Israel girls are so hot.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Goo hara :mushy


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)

Will this be targeted next or is this one safe?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jen Selter


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

MiMiK said:


> OC?
> 
> another pic of her! :laugh:


very cute. :nw


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

helpthis said:


> Good job on picking a girl who is famous for her *** and posting probably the only photos on the entire internet that don't show it.


She has a nice *** but her face is just as beautiful........and thanks.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Young Jane Birkin _does_ things to me. Those lips tho.

I wanna be Bardot in that top gif.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chloe Morton


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Anna Speckhart


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok I'm done.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

MiMiK said:


>


Is that _Dakota Fanning_? she looks like her, but yet doesn't


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

This cat is cuter than any of the girls itt.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Marlene Dietrich In Shanghai Express


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

she is soooo pretty!!!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

listening to this and randomly googled her pic... srsly how is she so pretty!!!!! (๑• . •๑)


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

MindOverMood said:


> Insta @MickeyMyca


OMG WHO IS SHEEEE?? I need to know :O


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

I very rarely react on anyone's appearance and think of them as cute or beautiful, but I've found myself looking at these two people more than once:



















Although they're both kinda old nowadays haha


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Abbeh said:


> OMG WHO IS SHEEEE?? I need to know :O


Instagram:MickeyMyca


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


>


:surprise: *jaw drops* who is that? I need to know!!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

vicente said:


> :surprise: *jaw drops* who is that? I need to know!!!


Her instagram is fay.sg


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

McFly said:


>


I now have a foot fetish.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


> I now have a foot fetish.


Name's Hanna Hallysem, don't know much about her. Buncha good pics if you look her up on google


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

you peoples definition of cute SUCKS must say.

maybe these chicks r hot, but not cute. No.......


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

pretty :3 I feel a little better posting in this thread than in the guy thread, although I'm still posting a couple of images more than everyone else even now..... (by a couple I mean twice as many at least.)


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

theotherone said:


> you peoples definition of cute SUCKS must say.
> 
> maybe these chicks r hot, but not cute. No.......


Cute girls grow up to become hot


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

theotherone said:


> you peoples definition of cute SUCKS must say.
> 
> maybe these chicks r hot, but not cute. No.......


You mean something like this?










We get enough attention from the authorities, don't need Chris Hanson and Dateline NBC here, lmao.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

She's so cute!

























Our first names are anagrams (Imara, Amira), I think it's a sign from the gods.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

She has a very graceful and sweet beauty.









She looks delicate and smart.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Flannel season......


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

her...how do you post large pictures like that?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

@Jesuszilla If it's a pic saved on your computer, upload the pic to tinypic/photobucket/imgur and use this bbcode:









--

Chloe Howl


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

regimes said:


>


Why do girls always post big celebrities? They have fame but they definetly, aren't super cute, hot whatever.

A quick google search can get you a thousand girls that are cuter.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

sio said:


> She's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are both wonderful names...and she is very cute


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Icedout said:


> Why do girls always post big celebrities? They have fame but they definetly, aren't super cute, hot whatever.
> 
> A quick google search can get you a thousand girls that are cuter.


i'm sure i could go find someone that isn't a public figure but posting their pic on a forum they don't know about would be kinda creepy.

also nicki minaj is a goddess so get out.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

^ What an enviable gaze! And face in general. She has a dreaming expression.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)




----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I hate her because she looks so good in her 50s! 
I love her because she's wearing a snorkel and actually likes to eat.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

dune87 said:


> I hate her because she looks so good in her 50s!
> I love her because she's wearing a snorkel and actually likes to eat.


jeez monica belluci is 51? holy hell


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Really dig the short hair look if they make it look stylish


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

get ready to have all your girls blown out of the water


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

McFly said:


> Really dig the short hair look if they make it look stylish


Kiko is a major cutie.



sio said:


> She's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also really cute.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hate it when I can't find scaled down images..


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hate it when I can't find scaled down images..


The guy and this girl you posted are so alike. You like long hair, and like, a thin cheek. Amirite?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Icedout said:


> The guy and this girl you posted are so alike. You like long hair, and like, a thin cheek. Amirite?


lol yeah my tastes (physically) are quite often incredibly narrow :') those are actually two different women but they look so similar I realise that wouldn't even be obvious. The first I think is young Anjelica Huston.

But more so a fan of longer, dark hair (not just really long hair though)


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

3 random very pretty girls from google.

Prettiest celebrity:









Also the girl in this video:


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Sherilyn Fenn is the most beautiful creature. She is angelic.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

sio said:


> Chloe Howl


I think I died. I am forever grateful to you. <3 She is beautiful.

And I'm a sucker for cool photography.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't normally post here and I'm not good with faces but maybe someone can figure out why I find this one so peculiar, yet appealing.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

LawfulStupid said:


> I don't normally post here and I'm not good with faces but maybe someone can figure out why I find this one so peculiar, yet appealing.


You like round faces? And a little bit of nose hair? :wink2:


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

McFly said:


> You like round faces? And a little bit of nose hair? :wink2:


I guess so, but dem lips...


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> [quote name="HenDoggy" post=1078790033]


 She has a mouth like.....Val Kilmer.

How is that cute on a female?[/quote]

she's gorgeous


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Love a girl in camo.....


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)




----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

This badass lady right here!


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

why can't i be that pretty :sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Most of these women aren't cute. :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

She is really, really cute, just beautiful. Ffs.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

This girl makes me proud to be mixed.

She's stunning <<

IG @goldenChlo


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

meepie said:


> like this picture of her
> 
> Ive been googling cute indian girls recently


Wow ,she is god gorgeous.... I think I'm gonna google Indian girls too &#128515;


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Suicide Girls...mmm*


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

"hot"










DID YOU GET THE JOKE HAHAHA


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Hear Hear!



bad baby said:


> angelababy is the cutest thing ever and she seems like she has a good personality to boot


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Vincephil said:


> Françoise Hardy.


 Looks like Linda Hamilton in this one.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A lot of these girls are the most generic looking "blaa" girls I've ever seen. Give me an "average" looking woman any day over this.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I need one of these beauties to pose in front of my car(same kind as in the pic)








​


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

super kawaii kyary pamyu pamyu!


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> A lot of these girls are the most generic looking "blaa" girls I've ever seen. Give me an "average" looking woman any day over this.


Me too, please.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Looks like Linda Hamilton in this one.


Hmm, maybe the facial structures look kinda similar to her but the face?
Not really in my eyes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

what a goddess holy moly


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

feels said:


> what a goddess holy moly


Which one? Both are cute :yes.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Which one? Both are cute :yes.


Oh yeah they're both gorgeous but Dascha's body (the one in the front) is just unreal. :mushy


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

well ****


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Yuuko (Jun 7, 2015)

IU


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

What do you guys do? Google search for pictures of girls and post them?


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't get enough...:fall


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> What do you guys do? Google search for pictures of girls and post them?


I have pinterest for most of mine... they randomly come along.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

BeHereNow said:


> ]


That girl is gorgeous! :grin2:


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

what happened to version 1, 2 , 3 and 4? did they get locked cos someone posted porn or something!?

anyway here is the cutest girl on the internet, already been posted a million times no doubt ,boxxy.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Beauty is her name


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> That girl is gorgeous! :grin2:


I had a program called variety wallpaper changer for Linux Desktop. It automatically downloaded papers for me. The problem I had with it is it downloaded many beautiful women. At first it felt nice having pretty women like her on my desktop but eventually they began distracting me. My hormones just wouldn't leave me alone long enough to get my work done. When I researched and found where I could write the programmer, I found that other guy wrote Him too. The last I heard the programmer is going to try do something about it. Make it so that you can filter out people better. Anyways He didn't get around to solving the issue quick enough and I had to uninstall the program. But I got enough wallpapers from it. 3,659.


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I had a program called variety wallpaper changer for Linux Desktop. It automatically downloaded papers for me. The problem I had with it is it downloaded many beautiful women. At first it felt nice having pretty women like her on my desktop but eventually they began distracting me. My hormones just wouldn't leave me alone long enough to get my work done. When I researched and found where I could write the programmer, I found that other guy wrote Him too. The last I heard the programmer is going to try do something about it. Make it so that you can filter out people better. Anyways He didn't get around to solving the issue quick enough and I had to uninstall the program. But I got enough wallpapers from it. 3,659.


Damn...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

YouTube told me to watch her for some reason:






Google is just throwing cute people at me now. That's pretty creepy in a way. Or trying to tell me I'm pretentious. But I already knew that. Shh Google, shh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

I've already posted her but that smile hnnng









Also I just came across this pic and, Christ, she's effin' flawless


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I see way cuter girls on facebook than I ever do on google. Too bad it would be creepy to post them.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Camila Giorgi :love2


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ffs, man.





Ffs, ffs, ffs.....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sky Ferreira -- looks half baked a lot of the time, but super cute


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

LichtLune said:


> I see why cuter girls on facebook than I ever do on google. Too bad it would be creepy to post them.


Yeah I saw a photo on tumblr a few days ago, but it has too few reblogs, if people don't seem to have a significant enough presence I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Kate Bush! *


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

that moment when you realize the hot girl from a show you're watching was the girl in pan's labyrinth, and it feels extremely inappropriate ...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I wonder where she's from, can't quite place her...


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

ScorchedEarth said:


> I wonder where she's from, can't quite place her...


Peru, definitely Peru.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sure I've posted her pic in here already but I can never get enough....


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kyama3 said:


>


Wut


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## KajiDragon (Feb 17, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I posted Lyn-Z in here before agggeees ago but as her husband says:

https://45.media.tumblr.com/55cb5b881c369934f2f26ab3695b88e8/tumblr_o277mplHW61v33jwzo1_400.gif














































lol (not embedding next one cause too many images and you'll see why:

https://40.media.tumblr.com/8f89c052ea459385e947f3737ba85fa9/tumblr_nrr2o0d2Lz1uz1nh6o1_500.jpg



















Also whenever Janine Gezang had long hair:


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

the girl @ 1:37!


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Barakiel said:


>


yea, she is a stunner.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Wut


I was in a funny trolling mood


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Rachel anne mcadams :love2


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I would post but then I realized it was just me.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

*Nina Kraviz*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

TheOLDPrince said:


> Rachel anne mcadams :love2


I really liked her in True Detective


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

For

Fuqs

Sake.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I really liked her in True Detective


I wanted to see true detective but I never got around to

also she was really close to where I live the other day and I didn't know


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Texas has got the cutest, finest women anywhere, hands down. Wow.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Texas has got the cutest, finest women anywhere, hands down. Wow.


Damn straight!


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

uziq said:


>


haha I posted her in here a few weeks ago after I stumbled on her videos on YouTube (I didn't really watch them though beyond some parts of a couple.)

*edit:* OK more like a month ago it turns out but yeah.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Wut


Dude I second that


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Cashel said:


> Damn straight!


Heh. Whatever floats your boat, man.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

uziq said:


>


Boxxy all grown up?


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

feels said:


> what a goddess holy moly


yessss i love these two, super gorgeous in and out of jail clothes


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

concept series said:


>


Very tumblr.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

jsgt said:


> Boxxy all grown up?


Boxxy has a new YouTube channel now:






There's also another YouTuber called shoeonhead that's really similar to what she used to look like lol.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> haha I posted her in here a few weeks ago after I stumbled on her videos on YouTube (I didn't really watch them though beyond some parts of a couple.)
> 
> *edit:* OK more like a month ago it turns out but yeah.


She's butiful. And she can sing, too. Her cover of Drive by Halsey is really good.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been watching Bates Motel on Netflix and thought Emma (Olivia Cooke) was very cute.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

She-Ra >

I would watch her all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Repix said:


>


damn . thats a cutie right there ....


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

andretti said:


> damn . thats a cutie right there ....


Yea Devon Jade is extremely gorgeous.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Danielle Bradbery


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

feels said:


> :mushy


Ah yeah she is pretty good. I just recently found her ASMR videos.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

feels said:


> :mushy


So this is ASMR? Hot girls whispering? I guess I've been missing out. I could so fall asleep to this.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

young bjork


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Cletis said:


>


Cheating on Obama ? Not cool ... :lol


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> young bjork


I screeeeamed internally. I was just about to post Björk (again) and here she is. But really she's still beautiful


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Lili Taylor. Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

8)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Tinashe, so ****ing beautiful it hurts :love2


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

*Emily Ratajkowski*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Montana Manning:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> So this is ASMR? *Hot girls whispering?* I guess I've been missing out. I could so fall asleep to this.


No not really. I mean it's a weird effect that people who get it often describe having gotten since childhood triggered by certain things. It's difficult to explain but very soothing. I used to get it a lot when certain teachers would talk in class, or when people brushed my hair. But there is a certain overlap now with fetishes and people wanting to watch attractive people, but that's kind of separate.

Interestingly the sounds in some videos make people very angry too, someone on this forum said that and my brother has the same reaction to it.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Faith isn't real but yeah...


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

My bae, Eleanor Friedberger. I'll go in long walks with her anytime :wink2:


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Ricci


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Megan Anderson.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

jonjagger said:


>


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

if only...


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

jonjagger said:


>


She's beautiful. Daaaayummmmmmmmm.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Analeigh Tipton


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Can she be more cute ? She wins this thread


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@sajs

Awww. She wins.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

sajs said:


> Can she be more cute ? She wins this thread


banned because stay still my heart and ovaries! :heart

babies are so adorable, lol. she definitely wins this thread. hands down.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Great taste ...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

sajs said:


> Great taste ...


I thank you good sir...and let us both thank the Suicide Girls!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

She can rear naked choke me anyday &#128525;


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## AnxiousGuy9 (Jun 23, 2016)

God I love the SuicideGirls website lol. ****** beautiful. And it's not what a lot of guys would call traditionally beautiful, as in model size 0 beautiful. Though some most def are. I love weird, strange, geeky beautiful.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

That Star Wars tat is tight.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Innocent James (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Darktower776 said:


>


Tiffany. ?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Chiara Ferragni AKA "The Blonde Salad"......very cute girl. :kiss:




























Ilenia Lazzarin (TV Soap-Opera Actress)




























These 2 are the kind of girls I would really love to meet in my life and spend the rest of my life with.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Krysten Ritter.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Tiffany. ?


I think her name is Nana from the group After School.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

StephCurry said:


>


nice one.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

sajs said:


> nice one.


thank you sir. These hot middle-eastern chicks got me weak >


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> thank you sir. These hot middle-eastern chicks got me weak >


Where is she from ?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

sajs said:


> Where is she from ?


American but she's ethnically *Iran*ian


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> American but she's ethnically *Iran*ian


So why do you make the Iran part bold? Do you think that if you say "Iranian" me as an uneducated Argentinian would not know what that means? That I will have to reach for a globe and google translate because I just know ONE country? :lol

Do you know the chick ? It seems like you do, that or she is famous or something like that.

EDIT: I forgot to make the "oh, she is a bomb" joke.

There are some countries with incredibly hot chicks whereas the guys are below average, Iran is an example, I think I should go to one of those countries.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

sajs said:


> Do you know the chick ? It seems like you do, that or she is famous or something like that.


What? No dude lmao, I just highlighted it because it was the answer to your question, i.e. the country she's from. I apologise if I upset you but no I wasn't making any of those assumptions :lol

Basically she was featured in one my favourite Youtubers videos. And it turns out she her own Youtube channel (for girly stuff like make-up and crap... which is why I didn't know about her beforehand lol)


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> What? No dude lmao, I just highlighted it because it was the answer to your question, i.e. the country she's from. I apologise if I upset you but no I wasn't making any of those assumptions :lol
> 
> Basically she was featured in one my favourite Youtubers videos. And it turns out she her own Youtube channel (for girly stuff like make-up and crap... which is why I didn't know about her beforehand lol)


No, I was kidding, lol.

Oh, I see, make up and crap together ? her make up wont smell nice :sick, I hope its separate at least.

Do you think that ... the guy who featured her in his channel banged the chick ?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

sajs said:


> No, I was kidding, lol.
> 
> Oh, I see, make up and crap together ? her make up wont smell nice :sick, I hope its separate at least.
> 
> Do you think that ... the guy who featured her in his channel banged the chick ?


Ah okay :b

I mean tbh I think he probably did, you tell me :b

He was not really himself in this video, usually he's being loud and messing around, but he seemed a little shy here


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Ah okay :b
> 
> I mean tbh I think he probably did, you tell me :b
> 
> He was not really himself in this video, usually he's being loud and messing around, but he seemed a little shy here


So, my impressions until minute 7:24 (since I got bored as **** listening to them) are:

* Most likely it seems like he did not (at least before making the video), I think if he did he will actually be the opposite, because he will feel more comfortable. In fact, did you notice that the chick with dark hair does not look at him, practically? Or she is "shy" or the guy has not a chance with her, on the other hand the other one looks at him all the time, in sec 0:40 and 0:42/0:44 she glance down twice, what is she looking at? is she checking the guy's cock? Did he work for the BBC? (and I mean, big black cock), so, maybe if he did not banged the "brunette" before he might have a chance.

* Compliment their face not their body? I mean, shut up, *****!

* They don't like to be grabbed in the ***? what the ****?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

sajs said:


> So, my impressions until minute 7:24 (since I got bored as **** listening to them) are:
> 
> * Most likely it seems like he did not (at least before making the video), I think if he did he will actually be the opposite, because he will feel more comfortable. In fact, did you notice that the chick with dark hair does not look at him, practically? Or she is "shy" or the guy has not a chance with her, on the other hand the other one looks at him all the time, in sec 0:40 and 0:42/0:44 she glance down twice, what is she looking at? is she checking the guy's cock? *Did he work for the BBC? (and I mean, big black cock), so, maybe if he did not banged the "brunette" before he might have a chance.
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, this vid _was_ boring af and yeah you're probably right :b The dark-haired one seemed to be in love with herself lmao.

Lmaooooo dude I'm dying thank you for making my day :haha :rofl


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Not gonna lie, this vid _was_ boring af and yeah you're probably right :b The dark-haired one seemed to be in love with herself lmao.
> 
> Lmaooooo dude I'm dying thank you for making my day :haha :rofl


Lol, you are welcome.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Krysten Ritter.


I thought she was amazing in Breaking Bad and went through a period of mourning when she...left. I thought she could have played a major role in that show. I was so pissed off and still am, lol.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Krysten Ritter.


perfect choice


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Mischa Barton


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

ActuallyBrittany said:


>


What are these feelings I'm feeling right now? :O


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

FKA Twigs


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

thekloWN said:


> What are these feelings I'm feeling right now? :O


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Demri Parrott (Layne Staley's ex-girlfriend)
Too bad Heroin took also her soul and life.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

my wife bad af


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

EmyMax said:


> Demri Parrott (Layne Staley's ex-girlfriend)
> Too bad Heroin took also her soul and life.


Shes pretty. !


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

@ActuallyBrittany


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

this girl is so pretty omg, wow. nice tan plus sharp features, sigh.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

KelsKels said:


> Meg Turney.
> 
> Boobs <3


 I wish I had boobs like that. #BoobEnvy


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

noydb said:


> I wish I had boobs like that. #BoobEnvy


Right? Being flat chested makes me love boobies. I just wanna touch em

:love2


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

KelsKels said:


> Right? Being flat chested makes me love boobies. I just wanna touch em
> 
> :love2


Me too! I think I stare at boobs more than some (straight) guys hahah


----------



## PsychoChan (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Emma Stone

















Rachel McAdams

























Diane Kruger

















Hayley Atwell


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Emma Stone


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Angela Tuccia (Italian ex-Showgirl and Soap-Opera Actress)


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Miriam Candurro (Italian Soap-Opera Actress)


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Probably Kate Upton or Kim Kardashian.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Megan fox was quite pretty before the plastic surgery.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

SD92 said:


> Probably Kate Upton or* Kim Kardashian*.


She was also quite pretty before the plastic surgery. lol


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

kate beckinsale, absolute physical perfection.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Katy Hearn


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Think I posted her before:


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There is only one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


She has really beautiful eyes (well everything, but especially the eyes.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> She has really beautiful eyes (well everything, but especially the eyes.)


Indeed, she really is gorgeous!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Whoever this girl is, she's beautiful....my tastes do change but right now, shes cute


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't normally like really short hair on women.. buuuut... damn


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## greenocelot (May 23, 2015)

Definitely Jenna Coleman or Doona Bae


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Alternative/gothic blondes make me question my sexuality. Lol




























:mushy :mushy


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Carolyne said:


> Removed


I'm not usually one for gals with short hair but she's a looker


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> There is only one.


I definitely agree, though Jenna Colemen comes a very close second on looks and personality.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

deleted


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

She may have caused a cuteness overload that was slowing down the servers.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Saw this movie again yesterday by chance for the first time in years and remembered why I fell in love with her character as a young boy. That scene in particular where her mother abuses her and then begs her not to leave because she doesn't want to be alone, so before walking out she hugs and kisses her and tells her to find a friend. <3








Save​


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

hesitation marks said:


> Saw this movie again yesterday by chance for the first time in years and remembered why I fell in love with her character as a young boy. That scene in particular where her mother abuses her and then begs her not to leave because she doesn't want to be alone, so before walking out she hugs and kisses her and tells her to find a friend. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't she in Fast Times at Ridgemont High?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Young Natalie Portman. NOT in a romantic way, she was basically a child in The Professional. I really adored her in the film.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think these are going to take up loads of page space, so put them under a tag:

[spoiler=/]











































[/spoiler]


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread

Is that Gogo from Kill Bill in there?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> Is that Gogo from Kill Bill in there?


I don't know, I found all the images on tumblr, I just liked the photo.
*
edit:* yep seems so, I watched that film once a long time ago but don't remember it well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Carolyne said:


> What's her name, google image search search just says "loneliness"


lol yeah I noticed that, she's a youtuber.






Stunning.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

waterfairy said:


> Isn't she in Fast Times at Ridgemont High?


She sure was!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cashel said:


> She may have caused a cuteness overload that was slowing down the servers.


:lol


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

rockyraccoon said:


> She sure was!


Knew it haha good movie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

waterfairy said:


> Knew it haha good movie


Well that scene with Phoebe Kates at the pool was like every boy's dream! But the whole movie was, especially with Jeff Spicoli and his relationship with his teacher Mr Hand.

[Spicoli has had a pizza delivered to class] 


Mr. Hand: Am I hallucinating here? Just what in the hell do you think you're doing? 
Jeff Spicoli: Learning about Cuba, and having some food. 
Mr. Hand: Mr.Spicoli, You're on dangerous ground here. You're causing a major disturbance on my time. 
Jeff Spicoli: I've been thinking about this, Mr. Hand. If I'm here and you're here, doesn't that make it our time? Certainly, there's nothing wrong with a little feast on our time. 
Mr. Hand: [takes away box of pizza from Spicoli] You're absolutrly right, Mr. Spicoli. It is our time. Yours, mine and everyone else's in this room. But it is my class. 
[calls up a couple of students] 
Mr. Hand: Mr. Spicoli has been kind enough to bring us a snack. Be my guest. Help yourselves. Get a Good one.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

rockyraccoon said:


> Well that scene with Phoebe Kates at the pool was like every boy's dream! But the whole movie was, especially with Jeff Spicoli and his relationship with his teacher Mr Hand.
> 
> [Spicoli has had a pizza delivered to class]
> 
> ...


Haha I love Spicoli.

Jefferson's Brother: My brother's gonna kill us! He's gonna kill us! He's gonna kill you and he's gonna kill me, he's gonna kill us!
Jeff Spicoli: Hey man, just be glad I had fast reflexes!
Jefferson's Brother: My brother's gonna ****!
Jeff Spicoli: Make up your mind, dude, is he gonna **** or is he gonna kill us?
Jefferson's Brother: First he's gonna ****, then he's gonna kill us!
Jeff Spicoli: Relax, all right? My old man is a television repairman, he's got this ultimate set of tools. I can fix it.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## SomeTosser (Oct 30, 2016)

What happened to v.1, v.2, v.3 and v.4?


----------



## SadSADMan (Oct 10, 2016)

Not really the cutest I've EVER seen... But I can't be bothered to upload my Tinder finds from my phone, and can't find the brunette scandi girl in front of the snow. She's the best I've ever seen, I'll keep searching for her. Nope can't find her nevermind.

By the way that blonde girl is Voe the blogger I believe.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BDoiRScJVd2/

Can't stop watching her on youtube, she's so cute, and her interactions with her husband are adorable.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

<3


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Maybe just a few more, since I can't get her out of my head













































^lol


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## buryhole (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Callsign said:


>


----------



## buryhole (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## buryhole (Dec 17, 2016)

i wish i could look like fumi nikaido tho.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

buryhole said:


> i wish i could look like fumi nikaido tho.


She looks like Persephone The Dread.

Cutest girl imo:









*Sofia Coppola in her role as Mary Corleone.
*


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Marzia is just so pretty I can't even









also, her


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

roxslide said:


> Marzia is just so pretty I can't even


She's so cute ♥


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> She looks like Persephone The Dread.


I don't look anything like that wtf...

*edit:* Just in case people assume otherwise I'm not implying she's unattractive or anything, she looks nice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't look anything like that wtf...


 Actually, it does kind of resemble you in a way but it's really vague (That girl literally looks 12 and you pretty much look your age) and it wouldn't have been my first thought if someone else hadn't said it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Carolyne said:


>


 Ummm. You do know Kiera Winters is a porn chick, right? Or was. Not that I have a problem with that. :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

One of the reasons that I haven't killed myself yet


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

All of the pictures are the same girl. I think she's Japanese? and Australian (White)? mix Also she's 18 or 19 I think ..


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Ummm. You do know Kiera Winters is a porn chick, right? Or was. Not that I have a problem with that. :lol


I think we're allowed to post porn actresses here, I just can't post the porn or nude scenes. I'll remove it if that's mistaken. Anyway, I didn't know who that girl was, thanks for telling me, I'll have to check her out sometime. Does she do any solo or lesbian stuff?


----------



## AminAmood (Dec 27, 2016)

Aurora Aksnes


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Carolyne said:


> I think we're allowed to post porn actresses here, I just can't post the porn or nude scenes. I'll remove it if that's mistaken. Anyway, I didn't know who that girl was, thanks for telling me, I'll have to check her out sometime. Does she do any solo or lesbian stuff?


Is this a rule? I posted Stoya who is a porn actress. But she is still the "cutest" woman alive omg.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

roxslide said:


> Is this a rule? I posted Stoya who is a porn actress. But she is still the "cutest" woman alive omg.


Seriously. Now your making me think It'd be really cool to have a lesbian friend that you can talk about all the girls with..

Stoya is cute, but she isn't "another girls name" cute


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Demon Soul said:


> Seriously. Now your making me think It'd be really cool to have a lesbian friend that you can talk about all the girls with..
> 
> Stoya is cute, but she isn't "another girls name" cute


You're right she's cuter.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

It's interesting to see how widely peoples' perceptions of "cute" can vary. Though I'm sure that some people are just trolling. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" eh? Same thing for cuteness it seems.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Ummm. You do know Kiera Winters is a porn chick, right? Or was. Not that I have a problem with that. :lol


Thank you for this. She's fairly cute!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

one of the hottest women ever


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Tetragammon said:


> It's interesting to see how widely peoples' perceptions of "cute" can vary. Though I'm sure that some people are just trolling. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" eh? Same thing for cuteness it seems.


It would vary more, except the moderators delete pictures of girls that are considered "too butch" to be cute. If we were allowed to post anyone we find personally cute then I would certainly be posting a greater variety than I have been. I used to post a larger variety until they started removing the more butch girls I posted.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

The love of my life


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I know I've posted her here before but Emma Stone is crazy sexy, for ****'s sake I could make her sooooo, soooo happy. Omfg. I would kiss every square inch of her body from her forehead to her toes.

She's secure enough, comfortable enough with herself and with who she is to be goofy (even in front of the cameras, which....has got to be hard to do) but she also has a very serious, very seductive side and that just "happens". There's no script for that. You can see it in her eyes sometimes (I'm big on seductive, bedroom, come-here-and-****-me-right-now eyes). You cannot teach that, ffs either it happens or it doesn't. Sometimes....you can tell right away, within 30 seconds just from her eyes if she's looking to be nailed or if she really wants to be taken all the way, for real, and not just in a one night stand. I swear to God you can tell that in her eyes sometimes, right away, and you can tell from her body language if that doesn't clue you in, and as a last resort, ffs, you can most def tell by conversation.










Also...I just ****ing wish I was Ryan Gosling in that movie. Lucky b******


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

well dang.

That last one didn't leave much to the imagination.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Aubade calendar for me.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Omg his intern is cute


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Mmm @Carolyne has some really great tastes, though I could do without the huge eyelashes on some of those girls.

Anyone else think the AT&T girl, AKA Milana Vayntrub, is super-cute?!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

roxslide said:


> Is this a rule? I posted Stoya who is a porn actress. But she is still the "cutest" woman alive omg.


I posted Stoya before a while back, but I think it was probably in the 18+ section.. I don't think they'd care as long as the photos aren't 18+ rated though.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

rachel goswell from slowdive


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@Tetragammon yeah she is really cute, to me...


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

Oh damn it's getting hot in here.

http://k43.kn3.net/taringa/2/4/8/0/0/2/92/erreleyva/007.jpg?6442

https://k39.kn3.net/taringa/2/4/8/0/0/2/92/erreleyva/DA6.jpg?4696

http://k30.kn3.net/taringa/5/4/A/C/A/5/Duquesade-Alba/B23.jpg

This is major beauty right here.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Tetragammon said:


> Mmm @Carolyne has some really great tastes, though I could do without the huge eyelashes on some of those girls.
> 
> Anyone else think the AT&T girl, AKA Milana Vayntrub, is super-cute?!


 Cute face. I don't like that I can't pronounce her last name though so I'll just call her Milana Vaporub.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mt moyt said:


> rachel goswell from slowdive


Nice


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Shirley Henderson in 24 Hour Party People is marriage material.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just like UGH. SHE'S SO CUTE.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

humidity said:


> Did you see this lol? Grace is so adorable too.


Ahhhh so cute!~ Grace is kinda cute but omg Milana.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nice


*nods*










also kristen stewart


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

In a Lonely Place said:


> ​


Dayum. She is smoking hot.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Her name is Daisy...and she is single


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

novalax said:


> Her name is Daisy...and she is single


Very cute :]


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Lorde is cute. 








Kristen Stewart 








And this random girl.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Jennifer Lawrence is just a goddess. Ratings for her last movie, "Passengers" really suck, but I might see it just because she's in it. Yes I am that pathetic.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Kristen Stewart


 She's one of the few female celebs who is actually attractive IMO. Someone once said she's not attractive because she looks like an average chick. That's exactly why she's attractive. Well, actually, she would be an above average chick but the point is that she doesn't look completely fake like so many celebs do (for some odd reason).


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Effing in love with Grimes atm (sorry for the big a55 picture)










And watching Dogfight recently I fell in love with Lili Taylor all over again


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

RestlessNative said:


> Effing in love with Grimes atm (sorry for the big a55 picture)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugggghhh guh I love Grimes. Though I think she hates it when people call her cute (which just makes her cuter).


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Young Natasha Lyonne (honestly even current Natasha)









Mia Kirshner


















Natsumi Saito. I just love her smile


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't believe I forgot Annie Clark


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Of course I have to post in here if I'm back


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

roxslide said:


> Ugggghhh guh I love Grimes. Though I think she hates it when people call her cute (which just makes her cuter).


I think she said she didn't want to be infantilised because she refuses to be sexualised. I don't know. I have an immense crush on her but I don't know what to call her. My default is 'gorgeous'. BTW you have ultimate taste in wymyn!


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Lately I've been obsessed with Molly Burke
.



RestlessNative said:


> I think she said she didn't want to be infantilised because she refuses to be sexualised. I don't know. I have an immense crush on her but I don't know what to call her. My default is 'gorgeous'. BTW you have ultimate taste in wymyn!


thanks!! yeah I have seen multiple articles about it, it seems to be based on feminism but also that grimes sees herself as an aggressive self made artist that constantly has to fight to maintain control of her career. I think its kind of personal, the word cute seems to undermine how she sees herself. I understand but I also... can't really relate to that particular frustration I guess. idk.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Deborah Ann Woll. she's way too gorgeous for my system to handle send help


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

roxslide said:


> Deborah Ann Woll. she's way too gorgeous for my system to handle send help


:yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Overdrive said:


> .
> 
> 0


That's going to get you perma banned unless you delete the link because some of the images are against the forum rules. I don't agree with the rule just saying. Even if you link off site it still counts.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's going to get you perma banned unless you delete the link because some of the images are against the forum rules. I don't agree with the rule just saying. Even if you link off site it still counts.


Done.
Thx for the advice.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

roxslide said:


> Deborah Ann Woll. she's way too gorgeous for my system to handle send help


Agreed, she used to be in the True Blood tv show.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I'm just sexually attracted to her music videos. Because I'm weird.
































































Actually it's easier to just link one. She looks really cute in the white ropey outfit:


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dayna Frazer, I love you.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

&#128525;


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Classic class. *dies*


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Beyond cute, ugh &#128525;


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Always, for me:


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

The Star tarot card:


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

lackofflife said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Someone in Iran tried to kill himself because of her. :lol
Rumor had it that he wanted to marry her and when his parents told him that it was not possible he proceeded to commit suicide.
The news was later denied, but everything gets denied here so you can never be sure.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> Someone in Iran tried to kill himself because of her. :lol
> Rumor had it that he wanted to marry her and when his parents told him that it was not possible he proceeded to commit suicide.
> The news was later denied, but everything gets denied here so you can never be sure.


lol :lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

There is many beautiful and amazing women out there. 

The woman in the start of this is cute in the way she smiles, smells roses, etc -






In a dream world.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

ANX1 said:


> There is many beautiful and amazing women out there.
> 
> The woman in the start of this is cute in the way she smiles, smells roses, etc -
> 
> ...


I'm inclined to agree but she looks just like a girl I know, hair, makeup, everything. So I feel a bit strange!




























amber heard. guh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

roxslide said:


> amber heard. guh


Omg yes! :mushy


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

I'd go gay for Effy Stonem :heart


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

roxslide said:


> I'm inclined to agree but she looks just like a girl I know, hair, makeup, everything. So I feel a bit strange!


Sorry if I made you feel a bit strange.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

ANX1 said:


> Sorry if I made you feel a bit strange.


What no! Don't be sorry, feeling strange is my natural state anyhow.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

roxslide said:


> What no! Don't be sorry, feeling strange is my natural state anyhow.


Oh, ok.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't know her name but she models glasses on the internet.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

lau nau


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh man I just remembered I used to have a massive crush on Bonnie Wright (Ginny from Harry Potter). She's the same age as me. I remember in high school, reading some random article about how Shia Labeouf (before he went crazy) had a thing for her and I got all pissed off thinking "you don't deserve her!!" hahaha wooow....


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Someone on tumblr


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

It's ridiculous how many attractive women there are on Bumble.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


>


 I love that facial expression.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Them freckles though. :mushy


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

im not sure, it probably wouldn't be a celeb though...

I've seen some awfully cute girls on this site lol.

I knew of a few that went to my high school, but sadly weren't friends with them... They were probably out of my league.

I differentiate between cuteness and sexiness/hotness separately, although they can overlap. 

id say there's many hot models and celebs, but few cute ones


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Jennifer Morrison
I started watching House M.D. recently because of boredom.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I was browsing suicide gals on Facebook again, lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

oh god that cleft chin kills me :mushy she's perfect


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

Ellie Kendrick <3


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

r/geek from a few weeks ago 
















(Emily Browning)


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jenni Sidey, one of Canada's newest astronauts


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

joey king is pretty hot


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Gosh i love her 0


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Natalie Sideserf, celebrity chef.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SofaKing said:


> Natalie Sideserf, celebrity chef.


http://theawesomedaily.com/natalie-...-cakes-that-look-so-realistic-its-unsettling/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought her face looked cute here, but I can't find another photo










Yes I realise how hilarious 'I thought her face looked cute here' sounds given the photo.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

What if they are someone from this forum? That might embarrass them too much.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Man, Ryan Ashley from ink master is smokin hot. I wonder how many times a day she gets hit on.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:blush


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

roxslide said:


> Man, Ryan Ashley from ink master is smokin hot. I wonder how many times a day she gets hit on.


Good Lawd. I use to watch that show all the time but Spike got eliminated from our cable (just got it back yesterday). Is she a contestant or judge? That show does go hard though.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Good Lawd. I use to watch that show all the time but Spike got eliminated from our cable (just got it back yesterday). Is she a contestant or judge? That show does go hard though.


I actually haven't watch the show but thought about picking up her season mainly to see her cause I'm a creep lol. She was a contestant and eventual winner of season 8 think. I only found it because YouTube keeps reccing teasers of the show to me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

roxslide said:


> I actually haven't watch the show but thought about picking up her season mainly to see her cause I'm a creep lol. She was a contestant and eventual winner of season 8 think. I only found it because YouTube keeps reccing teasers of the show to me.


Creep on girl, I think I might have to do some creeping now lol. :tiptoe


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't remember if I've posted in this thread before or not, so here goes...


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I've been watching Daredevil, so...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jsnds (Sep 5, 2017)

Definitely one of my favourites. Red fox.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Loving all the red heads :yes


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Karsten said:


>


..............I don't understand. :frown2:


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

meh idk if there is a "cutest".... perhaps many many tied for 1st lol

these girls on google images look a bit young to be plastered all over the internet, then again it's kinda hard to tell sometimes when they've got so much makeup on

i need an 18 year old right out of high school! ha


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Seems like this thread is lacking of:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


>


Haha, the first two are pretty, but never sleep with a girl who has bigger biceps than you. You might end up getting something you weren't ready for. Unless you enjoy being a sub. ;P


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> Haha, the first two are pretty, but never sleep with a girl who has bigger biceps than you. You might end up getting something you weren't ready for. Unless you enjoy being a sub. ;P


First 2? The last one is Melissa Leman she is hot lol. Meh these women don't get with guys with smaller biceps.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

-insert a picture of myself-

10/10


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Lohikaarme said:


> :blush


Chloe Price?

:wink2:


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I would kill for these girls. With no hesitation. :serious:






















































NO HESITATION!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*the cutest umbreon I've ever seen*




























tumblr user nova-peg


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

tumb user phalafelapproves


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

coyeyes said:


>


Indian Natalie Portman?


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Lohikaarme said:


> :blush


:O Who is she?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

MinatoMatoi said:


> :O Who is she?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881717762359349248https://twitter.com/AlolanMeowth/media

:grin2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lohikaarme said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881717762359349248https://twitter.com/AlolanMeowth/media
> 
> :grin2:


I am a big fan of this photo

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJ5LJJrUQAAwP8c.jpg

and this one

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DK23Jy3U8AACdrD.jpg


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

It's interesting seeing what other people find attractive. I wouldn't want to look like any of the pictures here :lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I am a big fan of this photo
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJ5LJJrUQAAwP8c.jpg
> 
> ...


Oh, didn't scroll that far down, lol. Her style is awesome though :grin2:


----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)

Go to pictures


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://stylenoted.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Bella-Hadid-NARS-Cosmetics-2017-Camapign02.jpg


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Which one is the girl? Ok, bad joke probably, but I see this more and more. It's not that I dislike it. It makes me seem even more masculine when that's my goal, and I even find these pretty boys to be somewhat attractive. I never had any remotely bi-curious thoughts until I saw a guy look more like a girl than most girls. It's just so much more common now than when I was younger, that it is a little shocking to me. What happens when we completely lose gender? I hope it's a good thing since we have no freaking idea and it never happens in nature.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

For example... this "guy" is pretty hot and belongs in this thread.





































I bet that no straight guy could say they wouldn't hit that if they had the chance.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

finallyclosed said:


> Which one is the girl? Ok, bad joke probably, but I see this more and more. It's not that I dislike it. It makes me seem even more masculine when that's my goal, and I even find these pretty boys to be somewhat attractive. I never had any remotely bi-curious thoughts until I saw a guy look more like a girl than most girls. It's just so much more common now than when I was younger, that it is a little shocking to me. What happens when we completely lose gender? I hope it's a good thing since we have no freaking idea and it never happens in nature.


I saw some other photos of him, and find these guys more attractive than him. I like the girls face/hair.

Based on my life experiences, even online, we're a long way off losing gender...

Half my posts of people I find attractive seem to confuse SAS straight guys though which is starting to amuse me.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I need to hit sobriety.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I watch her videos about wicca and tbh I think she is a little bonkers but she is cute and has a nice voice, I guess that's all you need for me to watch lol.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Amy Adams.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

But most of all, she has the most beautiful feet I've ever seen...


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

It was the girl who ran past me on my morning hike wearing shorts even though it's cold enough to snow today. I would post a picture but I'm not that creepy. I just have the image stored in my head. Anyway, I was about to cancel my hike because of the cold and wind until that happened, so thanks for the motivation, cute girl.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


There was a girl were I worked so alike that one, even same hairstyle, although in my opinion this girl I'm talking was a little bit more beautiful. I remember she used to play a sport, maybe football? I'm not sure, all the boys loved her because she was always acting sexy/sensual.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

...


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

There’s a musician I’d post here but she doesn’t like being called cute actually. Not like she’d see this thread but I feel it wouldn’t be right :blank


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

She's one of 'em.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Fiona Apple

And she's got a beautiful voice to match her beautiful face.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> There's a musician I'd post here but she doesn't like being called cute actually. Not like she'd see this thread but I feel it wouldn't be right :blank


Grimes?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Grimes?


Yeah :um


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Yeah :um


lol yeah thought so, I heard that before.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This girl was trick or treating at my house early this Halloween...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Taissa farmiga


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Elina Svitolina


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

sarah michelle gellar and jennifer anniston were pretty hot back in the day. probably one of the main reasons I watched those shows lol.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


You womanizer, you. ;P


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

She does not fit into an envelope.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Not so much cute as "she could step on me & I'd say thank you"


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Not so much cute as "she could step on me & I'd say thank you"


LMAO. I agree though.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Is that Persephone?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

She could break my neck with her thighs and I'd say thank you.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

she's someone who works at ign gaming and she is impossibly cute.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@TheInvisibleHand

Not only does that look nothing like me (wrong race too,) but well done on that huge fail. The only other poster who has ever decided to ask 'is that Persephone' about some random Asian woman was ljubo.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @TheInvisibleHand
> 
> Not only does that look nothing like me (wrong race too,) but well done on that huge fail. The only other poster who has ever decided to ask 'is that Persephone' about some random Asian woman was ljubo.


We all go a little ljubo from time to time.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @TheInvisibleHand
> 
> Not only does that look nothing like me (wrong race too,) but well done on that huge fail. The only other poster who has ever decided to ask 'is that Persephone' about some random Asian woman was ljubo.


:lol
Yeah I remember that.

You know the guy has even confessed to being ljubu. I've seen the screenshot.
I think the only people who don't know he's ljubo are the mods.

I mean, he doesn't even have to be ljubo. Just a random review of his posts should be enough to permaban him.
I don't know what he's recently been up to tho because he's been in my ignore list for a while.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

she can inhale a burrito in 50 seconds. that's wifey material right there!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

unemployment simulator said:


> she can inhale a burrito in 50 seconds. that's wifey material right there!


Maybe an overweight wifey who dies young from either a heart attack or choking on a burrito.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> :lol
> Yeah I remember that.
> 
> You know the guy has even confessed to being ljubu. I've seen the screenshot.
> ...


I'm assuming this **** you are talking behind the person's back is about me since TheInvisibleDouche keeps accusing me of being them, after he was done accusing me of being WitchBlade. I only have one question. Who is 1jubo, and why should I care? I really don't mind all this free publicity though. When idiots talk **** about you it just makes you look better.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> Maybe an overweight wifey who dies young from either a heart attack or choking on a burrito.


nope. she's been doing this for months and months and she hasn't got fat at all. some competitive eaters have insane metabolism's and can eat like that and not get fat. also if the rest of the diet is fine then really there is no risk to long term health.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

unemployment simulator said:


> nope. she's been doing this for months and months and she hasn't got fat at all. some competitive eaters have insane metabolism's and can eat like that and not get fat. also if the rest of the diet is fine then really there is no risk to long term health.


Hmm. I wonder what else she can swallow to completion in 50 seconds then. 0


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

finallyclosed said:


> I'm assuming this **** you are talking behind the person's back is about me since TheInvisibleDouche keeps accusing me of being them, after he was done accusing me of being WitchBlade. I only have one question. Who is 1jubo, and why should I care? I really don't mind all this free publicity though. When idiots talk **** about you it just makes you look better.


How does what I said have anything to do with you?



> Who is 1jubo


A troll with a number of duplicate accounts.
Definitely not you tho. Because you're so innocent you don't even know their correct username.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> How does what I said have anything to do with you?
> 
> A troll with a number of duplicate accounts.
> Definitely not you tho. Because you're so innocent you don't even know their correct username.


I think I made that clear in my previous post, but I guess it wasn't meant that way. Just a lot of subterfuge going on here lately surrounding that name, and somehow I got mixed up in it.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Lou Salomé...










https://culturacolectiva.com/history/lou-andreas-salome-psychoanalist/

I even found some fan art of her on Deviantart ��










https://shesvii.deviantart.com/art/Lou-Andreas-Salome-665524309










(ignore that uncute person in this pic :bah)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Lohikaarme said:


> Not so much cute as "she could step on me & I'd say thank you"


Lorde is very beautiful.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I think I've posted her here before but who cares








:mushy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> I think I've posted her here before but who cares
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fargo season 3


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


OMG so pretty!! It's so alike one of my fav dolls when I was a little kid . My doll was chubby, darker skin color, with curly hair too. But this girl is even cutter!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sus y said:


> OMG so pretty!! It's so alike one of my fav dolls when I was a little kid . My doll was chubby, darker skin color, with curly hair too. But this girl is even cutter!


Yes! I kinda have a weakness for lolita fashion. :blush


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Yes! I kinda have a weakness for lolita fashion. :blush


Do you ever get dressed like that?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Do you ever get dressed like that?


Goodness gracious no, too flashy for me. :b


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

She's a pornstar but there's nothing wrong with that.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


>


Oh wow that girl is cute :yes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

roxslide said:


> Oh wow that girl is cute :yes


Oh she bad...trust me, pic don't do her justice.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Tashi Rodriguez


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

where do you guys get these pictures of women? its kind of creepy .. bet you guys stalk them 24/7 on the net too.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> where do you guys get these pictures of women? its kind of creepy .. bet you guys stalk them 24/7 on the net too.


:roll


----------



## BOBAH1 (Jun 23, 2017)

cut-haired cute girl


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

doki doki


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Willa Fitzgerald


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Tashi Rodriguez


Good lord, blessed be...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Heh

Raven lyn


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Caroline Dhavernas


----------



## PostElo93 (Dec 18, 2017)

It's so sad... and very annoying people who do not make the difference between hot and cute.:doh


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

PostElo93 said:


> It's so sad... and very annoying people who do not make the difference between hot and cute.:doh


Hmm...first post out of the box is to lay insults down about something impossible to make objective.

Alrighty then...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ever since I saw/smelled a couple hot young girls smoking crystal meth today I can't look at porn or any model without thinking she is probably on meth or heroin to maintain that body.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

PostElo93 said:


> It's so sad... and very annoying people who do not make the difference between hot and cute.:doh


Yeah I'm really let down by all these extra pics of hot chicks... totally ruined my day. :roll


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

PostElo93 said:


> It's so sad... and very annoying people who do not make the difference between hot and cute.:doh


Oh I see now this is why the other thread exists lol....

--------


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

IcedOver said:


> Caroline Dhavernas


 This one is nice. This is what I personally consider attractive.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

This Instagram girl is very cute

https://www.instagram.com/saba.shbzn/


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Take your pick...










I figure that if I get three girls pregnant at once, at least one of them will come out right.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This one is nice. This is what I personally consider attractive.


Yes, she's gorgeous. This is a nice one of her too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^Brie Larson
















^The bottom two are Sara Fletcher. Used to find her the most attractive celebrity, but she had a kid, so I'm off of her.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

My GF Claire


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Twocky61 said:


> My GF Claire


Why does your girlfriend Claire's photo have Denise as the file name? She's not going to be very happy about that.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Claire Denise - Denise her middle name; but she prefers her middle name on her pics, she allows me to post online


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

In a Lonely Place said:


> she works for bbc radio, cool.


Yep. She happens to be my mom, too.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Audrey Hepburn was pretty hot...


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Dua Lipa ❤


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

From the past:








Grace Kelly









Natalie Wood


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Your girls are trash.

Crush spamming the thread in 3..2..























































*mouse drop*


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Mars Argo :heart


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> *mouse drop*


Meaning?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

solutionx said:


> Meaning?


It's like mic drop but when you do something on the internet.
I just invented it. :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

That booty is simply amazing. Whoever gets to tap that is so lucky. It's a shame that her face will be completely destroyed in a few years, but that's what they invented doggy style for.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this is the cutest girl I've ever seen. (I hope it's okay to post videos.)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the cutest girl I've ever seen. (I hope it's okay to post videos.)


I can't even understand what she's saying.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Karsten said:


> I can't even understand what she's saying.


It means you are not good enough.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Imogen Poots


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Another Replicant said:


>


Mhm...


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Just realized the toughest picture to find on the internet is a +18 cute freckled redhead with glasses.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BGUwGmrrasp/


__
http://instagr.am/p/kNtS_ILamo/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BGUwGmrrasp/
> 
> 
> ...


She is really cute, started following her


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


>


<3


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

jolene23 said:


>


<3


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

afhsajfhajskfhajshfj


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Elemanopi said:


> Wow, @Lohikaarme...didn't know Kelly Marie Tran (Rose from The Last Jedi) would ever be in this thread.


Oh? How come? I do find her very cute though. Dem chubby cheeks! :laugh:



















She is kinda channeling Yoko Ono vibes in the second set


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

^ damn son, that sh*t looks good.

Emma Vigeland, I've had a crush on her ever since I learned she went to a Presbyterian college.










And something tells me she isn't a big fan of this *sshole.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Instagamrr from Youtube...*


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Haha...


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Ahem. Moving on.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SolutionX said:


> Haha...


This was kind of a joke while I was drunk. I was going to edit it to say that, but I passed out with the app open. I'm having some serious back pain and vodka was all I got. Stupid benzos are taking forever.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^^Yes, I like her. Sometimes she looks better than others (don't like the top photo). She looks better with the darker hair than blonde.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

IcedOver said:


> ^^Yes, I like her. Sometimes she looks better than others (don't like the top photo). She looks better with the darker hair than blonde.


I like the top photo, though she really looks better with darker hair.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'd kill for her eyes.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I'd kill for her eyes.


If you are not the intended recipient, do not read or you will have to be silenced...

Top Secret Conspiracy to commit murder for eyes:
* *




You would kill her for her eyes? How are you going to get yours out and implant hers without the doctor asking questions about how you got them, then calling the cops?

I don't think this plan of yours is very practical. Also, do you think they'll let you keep her eyes in prison, or forceably put your old ones back in? I wonder what the transplant viability timeframe is on stolen eyes.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

SolutionX said:


> If you are not the intended recipient, do not read or you will have to be silenced...
> 
> Top Secret Conspiracy to commit murder for eyes:
> * *
> ...


Why do I keep getting my top secret messages sent here in public!?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Why do I keep getting my top secret messages sent here in public!?


It's the hidden in plain site tactic of course. I gaurantee nobody will read about your psychotic plans after I put a spoiler tag on it.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

SolutionX said:


> It's the hidden in plain site tactic of course. I gaurantee nobody will read about your psychotic plans after I put a spoiler tag on it.


Excellent. :twisted


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Amber Heard. She looks way nicer with darker hair.









Rachel Keller


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably just the photo


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

And I also wanted to share this pvssy video...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lina Posada -

http://www.classybro.com/top-10-hottest-photos-of-lina-posada/

Rare does a hot woman make me go ga ga, but she does in her lingerie video.

Like most women which look like that, they are already taken.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

She's always talking about anxiety and alcohol. We all know what that means...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SolutionX said:


> She's always talking about anxiety and alcohol. We all know what that means...


She is very pretty.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Wanderlust26 said:


>


You don't look a bit different than your availability tar


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

SolutionX said:


> You don't look a bit different than your availability tar


I'm not sure what you're saying.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying.


Avatar lol, phone typo.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SolutionX said:


> Avatar lol, phone typo.


You look like your avatsr
.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

SolutionX said:


> You look like your avatsr
> .


You keep thinking that.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

she's kind of an ~edgelord~ lol

but she's so pretty omg. I hope this isn't taken wrong but I really think people of mixed indian and european descent are like the most attractive people ever


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

My future homemade AI girl.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

shes vrrry old but ..


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

-img-


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I feel really guilty about this but yeah

She's anorexic though and has issues with addiction so she would look way better obviously if she recovered but she looks so cool wow, not really her thinness, more like her natural features and style




























it seems like she hasn't posted in a couple of years though I really hope she's ok and doing better now


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ She does look a little....dehydrated or something.


----------



## CrashyBoi (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I actually think "Magibon" is extremely cute, otherwise I have nothing to share. I used to have some old fashioned photos of my first wife, but I threw them in the garbage while raging a couple months ago. She was beautiful.. about 5'11", perfect skin, blonde hair, soft brown eyes... *sigh*


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CrashyBoi said:


>


 Nice. Who is she?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Nice. Who is she?


Your gf. Did you forget Dave!?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Suchness said:


> Your gf. Did you forget Dave!?


 :con

......Apparently.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :con
> 
> ......Apparently.


Will you stop Dave


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

the girl in this video. I've been obsessed with this video the whole summer I can't find her name. I hope those neck tattoos are real because they are bomb :mushy



andretti said:


> Says who ?
> No there isn't . Long as it's not tasteless / a pornographic pic theres nothing wrong with it. I wouldn't care if an ex posted a tasteful pic of me . Stop it. Trying to make sure big deal out of nothing.


A lot of people don't like their pictures to be posted on the internet for their safety and privacy, especially of their faces... which is why they often have to blur out faces of people who don't consent to being shown in pictures or videos. Just because you don't care doesn't nullify this as you can't answer for the person in the photo. I wouldn't say it's super creepy but just a matter of common courtesy imo. It doesn't even matter if it's an ex, I usually blur out faces or crop out people when I post pictures for this reason unless I know 100% that they wouldn't care.


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

roxslide said:


> the girl in this video. I've been obsessed with this video the whole summer I can't find her name. I hope those neck tattoos are real because they are bomb :mushy
> 
> A lot of people don't like their pictures to be posted on the internet for their safety and privacy, especially of their faces... which is why they often have to blur out faces of people who don't consent to being shown in pictures or videos. Just because you don't care doesn't nullify this as you can't answer for the person in the photo. I wouldn't say it's super creepy but just a matter of common courtesy imo. It doesn't even matter if it's an ex, I usually blur out faces or crop out people when I post pictures for this reason unless I know 100% that they wouldn't care.


Why should he have to care, it's not illegal as long as there's no copyright violation. You're a woman, I'm guessing you like to read magazines full of photos of celebrities taken and printed without their permission.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Not crying said:


> Why should he have to care, it's not illegal as long as there's no copyright violation. You're a woman, I'm guessing you like to read magazines full of photos of celebrities taken and printed without their permission.


I didn't say it was illegal. I said it was a common courtesy. It's up to him to care or comply, I'm just explaining why I think it might bother someone. Also no, I don't read magazines. Unfortunately celebrities are public figures, I don't support pictures being shared without their permission but they already signed off on showing their likeness to the public. I personally can't do anything about that.

Also why is this thing with you picking fights with me becoming a habit? Are you really gwyn? I thought on one of your past accounts you even friended me. Anyway, leave me out of whatever you're trying to prove. I don't like gender wars.


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 12, 2011)

Anna Karina

I've had this very same image of her on my wall for years.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

roxslide said:


> LOL
> 
> they aren't wrong though
> 
> except the magazine part. who in 2018 still reads magazines?


It's true, I bought a couple magazine subscriptions recently and still haven't read any of them. I thumbed through them and they are like 90% spam, like my inbox. They didn't used to be like that.


----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)

Beatnik said:


> Anna Karina
> 
> I've had this very same image of her on my wall for years.


Why? She looks like she is about to murder someone


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

OneStarOneWish said:


> Why? She looks like she is about to murder someone


Maybe he wants her to murder his D. Ayy!

Ok... I'll show myself out

edit:
also in an attempt to get back on track









found this while searching for pictures of the childlike empress. i need to rewatch that movie


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty Mexican girl.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Beatnik said:


> Anna Karina
> 
> I've had this very same image of her on my wall for years.


Oh yes, I was actually going to post some photos of her with glasses in here before a month or so ago but forgot.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

There is one girl I met on a event and went out with her alone thrice and with group for twice.She is very cute


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

mobc1990 said:


> There is one girl I met on a event and went out with her alone thrice and with group for twice.She is very cute


Pics or GTFO.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

:mushy she's so dreamy

I tried really hard to get into this band just because I thought she was cute... but yeah no


----------



## Not a Ninja (Aug 14, 2018)

Another Replicant said:


>


Caught my eye, this one has. She's just so naturally lovely. She's beautiful.



Suchness said:


> Pics or GTFO.


lol That got me good.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Another Replicant said:


>


I thought this was @Lohikaarme at first (because she's so pretty).


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I thought this was @Lohikaarme at first (because she's so pretty).


Oh, stop it you :laugh:


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Candy was seriously born during the wrong era ;_;


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

roxslide said:


> :mushy she's so dreamy
> 
> I tried really hard to get into this band just because I thought she was cute... but yeah no


Reminds me of Fairuza Balk somewhat


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Another Replicant said:


>


Who dat?


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

*Post the cutest en v.5*

.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Who dat?


Lola Naymark. French actress.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

(yeah I'm weird.)


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

BeHereNow said:


> .


How old are those girls you've been posting cause they look pretty young?


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

:twisted


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

i am!
lol sorry JK it my pic from prev year im fat like a pug now!! lol damnn. i will post later
please add me on fb everyone!! https://www.facebook.com/eiji.shu.5


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

pig*

lol


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Brie Larson - Sometimes she looks great, others average, but _god dayumn_, she looks amazing in this photo.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> (yeah I'm weird.)


There's a gal on Instagram called Vauntastic you might like, she poses nude in all kinds of nature shots or natural environments, probably more artistic than anything but solid feed all the same


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> There's a gal on Instagram called Vauntastic you might like, she poses nude in all kinds of nature shots or natural environments, probably more artistic than anything but solid feed all the same


Yeah I like certain artistic photos, stuff that's kind of dark but also naturalistic I guess. I'm not sure why this photo appealed to me I think something about the vulnerability and darkness probably.

I checked out that instragram and she does have some interesting photos.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^You two look like brother and sister


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

twytarn said:


>


wow, I looked her up. How did you come across her? Or maybe she's popular and I'm clueless?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

kesker said:


> wow, I looked her up. How did you come across her? Or maybe she's popular and I'm clueless?


I can't remember, but I've been obsessed with her music for a few years, lol. I've posted about her several times. :heart


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

:love


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

man so excite for brie larson as captain marvel


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

roxslide said:


> man so excite for brie larson as captain marvel


I love that movie, she was good in it and she looks awesome in Captain Marvel.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Replicante said:


>


Mmm...good lord!


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Mmm...good lord!


Yeah, I know that feeling.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

how is she even real lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Rinko Kikuchi*


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Kei from Lovelyz


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Barakiel said:


>


 You can have her. I'll take the radiator.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

...


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Maddie Teeuws.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Anyone with beautiful natural curly hair will do. You never see those hair types ever these days. You know the hairstyles of the 70s. I usually fall in love on the spot at the sight of such a girl.

I once told a girl her hair was beautiful, it clearly made her day and mine.


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Halsey










Emilia Clarke










Couldn't pick just one.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Emilia Clarke
















Jennifer Lawrence
















Emily Kinney


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

TinyFlutter said:


> My girl crush is Halle Berry :heart


Can I have a girl crush too? :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> Can I have a girl crush too? :lol


If you can think of a woman you really like and admire or maybe idolise but are not attracted to. So a platonic crush basically.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> If you can think of a woman you really like and admire or maybe idolise but are not attracted to. So a platonic crush basically.


I don't idolize anyone. I don't think any man is going to post a picture of a woman he doesn't find attractive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> I don't idolize anyone. I don't think any man is going to post a picture of a woman he doesn't find attractive.


Yeah I don't think so either that would be far too interesting and unpredictable, I was just responding to your question.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I Just realized *"Post the cutest girl you've ever seen v.5" *that we are on version 5.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

These women are all too perfect to be cute imo. For me cute has a different meeting.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Terrifying


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> These women are all too perfect to be cute imo. For me cute has a different meeting.


I admit I am curious about what you mean. Is it more a natural thing or personality thing?


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I admit I am curious about what you mean. Is it more a natural thing or personality thing?


It's both but you can't capture both in a picture. These photos posted here are all calculated and perfect. I'd love to see a photo taken by surprise with a natural reaction, these are very powerful.

Also something else I've got a very clear picture of what I find beautiful in a woman. Every time I see my "style" for lack of a better word I know in an instant I'm gonna go head over heels.
I don't often see my type though probably because I'm not often outside :grin2:


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> It's both but you can't capture both in a picture. These photos posted here are all calculated and perfect. I'd love to see a photo taken by surprise with a natural reaction, these are very powerful.
> 
> Also something else I've got a very clear picture of what I find beautiful in a woman. Every time I see my "style" for lack of a better word I know in an instant I'm gonna go head over heels.
> 
> I don't often see my type though probably because I'm not often outside :grin2:


Ah ok, I think I can imagine. Like I get turned off by really "pretty" or overly attractive guys, in photos that feel really posed for, you know, it gives off this kind of...superficial feel. I need more of an impression of how they are, personality wise, to better flesh out their attractiveness to me. Really down to earth types. And like you said, hard to capture in a photo. I should get out more myself too heh


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd post one of a 17 year old Butterfly but I don't think she would appreciate that.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

I've been searching for a good example on the internet but I'm not making much progress. 
I never fall for the model type. Being natural and mysterious is the key.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> I'd post one of a 17 year old Butterfly but I don't think she would appreciate that.


Don't you dare! That was in confidence :wife bad suchii  


Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> I've been searching for a good example on the internet but I'm not making much progress.
> 
> I never fall for the model type. Being natural and mysterious is the key.


Yeah I can see that, definitely.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Don't you dare! That was in confidence :wife bad suchii


:haha

I won't.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

This thread is becoming interesting. opcorn


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Uniman said:


> This thread is becoming interesting. opcorn


oh god, nothing scandalous I promise lol
@Ekardy saw it too


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

The thread now officially died because we all ran out of things to say.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

hmmm..in that case...moving along...

Blake Lively is gorgeous. Her long hair and long legs ♡


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

I like that black girl from Black Panther. The smart one , the professor type. Can't be arsed to look up her name.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> oh god, nothing scandalous I promise lol
> @Ekardy saw it too


No wardrobe malfunction? :O


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Uniman said:


> No wardrobe malfunction? :O


That would certainly make for a spontaneous natural picture :grin2: the mystery would be gone though...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

This woman -






Note: Have to watch it on Youtube.

Miss you too Reeva. :crying:

Such a wise, intelligent, lovely woman and love her South African accent.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I adore Constance Wu, she's one of the most beautiful women in the world imo. ♡♡♡


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nathalie Emmanuel









Logan Browning


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Overdrive said:


>


i like their style.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Uniman said:


> No wardrobe malfunction? :O





Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> That would certainly make for a spontaneous natural picture :grin2: the mystery would be gone though...


Why on earth would I share something like that!? And I was 17 in the picture. Shame on the both of you's :wife


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> That would certainly make for a spontaneous natural picture :grin2: the mystery would be gone though...


Maybe, depending on the failure. :O :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> oh god, nothing scandalous I promise lol
> @Ekardy saw it too





Uniman said:


> No wardrobe malfunction? :O





Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> That would certainly make for a spontaneous natural picture :grin2: the mystery would be gone though...





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Why on earth would I share something like that!? And I was 17 in the picture. Shame on the both of you's :wife





Uniman said:


> Maybe, depending on the failure. :O :b


I heard through the grapevine that it was grapes falling off her hat. Can't get anymore natural of a wardrobe malfunction than that. :O

And here is her thinking it was something else. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I would post a picture, but I don't want a restraining order against me. :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I would post a picture, but I don't want a restraining order against me.


restraining order? ...gasp, are you that shady guy who hangs around my driveway all the time!?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> restraining order? ...gasp, are you that shady guy who hangs around my driveway all the time!?


 No, I swear on my mothers life. :lol:haha


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't mind me - I'll just go and have a lie down. :um


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Caroline Dhavernas


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

we might leave the EU but I'd never leave her


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> I like that black girl from Black Panther. The smart one , the professor type. Can't be arsed to look up her name.


Letitia Wright (well that's the actress's name.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

^ Thanos please do your thing


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know what this quote is from:


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Are the females posting pictures of girls in here bisexual? (Just curious)
I thought this was a thread for guys lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Kamikaze

Anyone can post here. Why would it just be for guys?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Kamikaze said:


> Are the females posting pictures of girls in here bisexual? (Just curious)
> I thought this was a thread for guys lol.


Why? You interested? :lol

...

Though it has been a while since I've posted on this thread tbh.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Kamikaze said:


> Are the females posting pictures of girls in here bisexual? (Just curious)
> I thought this was a thread for guys lol.


You don't have to be gay/bi sexual to find the beauty in another person. :stu


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=115623&stc=1&d=1553403580


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't know what this quote is from:


Ahh, she's so hot. *sweats*


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


I quite dislike her but I admit she looks hot here


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

roxslide said:


> I quite dislike her but I admit she looks hot here


I don't know much about her actually (as a person,) but I often found her cute, I thought I'd posted her in here before though but couldn't find that post when searching before :con


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I love her on this is us. look at that cute smile. she's gorgeous. I didn't even know she was British until I saw her in an interview.


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/camillejansen/


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cutest ever? Maybe not. But cute....


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Cutest ever? Maybe not. But cute....


She reminds me of Carol from Orange is the New Black


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

roxslide said:


> She reminds me of Carol from Orange is the New Black


 Have not seen that. Similar appearance, I suppose.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Rina Sawayama





































I really like this photoshoot.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Jirou from Boku No Hero Academia










I've only seen the first few episodes of that anime and feel like a fake for reblogging this on tumblr because of that :um but I couldn't pass up on reblogging a cute punk rock girl.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Isn't that the girl who became a bit famous for posting pics, until it was discovered that she was 15 years old?

But yeah, it's hard not to automatically think about face planting into dem bewbies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pete Beale said:


> Isn't that the girl who became a bit famous for posting pics, until it was discovered that she was 15 years old?
> 
> But yeah, it's hard not to automatically think about face planting into dem bewbies.


Good lord, now I feel like a perv...was just a random I saw on Instagram, I'm pretty far off from knowledge of controversies like that


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Lily Allen and Cherry Healey. Both gorgeous and have a similar look. Beautiful eyes!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Good lord, now I feel like a perv...was just a random I saw on Instagram, I'm pretty far off from knowledge of controversies like that


I think it's her. But your thoughts are normal man. She's a lovely looking female. Just got to be careful what you do with those thought's if you had the chance. No man is going to look at her and not have immediate thoughts about wanting to shag her. You can't fool me. Again, it's what you do with those thoughts isn't it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pete Beale said:


>


 However, she looks like she might not have had any water in a long time.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> However, she looks like she might not have had any water in a long time.


U wot m8?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Good lord, now I feel like a perv...was just a random I saw on Instagram, I'm pretty far off from knowledge of controversies like that


I looked her up and apparently when she was 14 she got hacked and a bunch of photos were uploaded of her. Her name is Angeline Varona, but she's 25 now and that photo was uploaded a day ago.

https://www.instagram.com/angievarona/?hl=en


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I looked her up and apparently when she was 14 she got hacked and a bunch of photos were uploaded of her. Her name is Angeline Varona, but she's 25 now and that photo was uploaded a day ago.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/angievarona/?hl=en


You're not a perv, Brother! Phew! :boogie lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Also weird, thought I posted in here earlier what. Maybe I closed the page before posting accidentally.

Anyway:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pete Beale said:


> U wot m8?


 L fose y7.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> L fose y7.


Again, u wot m8? lol

She's 38 so maybe her skins gonna look a bit dry, but I'm still like, u wot m8? 
lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pete Beale said:


> Again, u wot m8? lol
> 
> She's 38 so maybe her skins gonna look a bit dry, but I'm still like, u wot m8?
> lol


 Her lips man. They look like they've been removed and put in a food dehydrator for a few hours and then put back on like nothing happened.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Her lips man. They look like they've been removed and put in a food dehydrator for a few hours and then put back on like nothing happened.


Oh lol

They look a bit chapped but not that bad. I focused more on her eyes so missed the chapped lips lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Replicante said:


>


 I like this pic.

(She does look a bit like a tyrannosaur but that's kinda what I like so...)


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I like this pic.
> 
> (She does look a bit like a tyrannosaur but that's kinda what I like so...)


Yeah, a beautiful tyrannosaur .


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

so I was watching a video critisizing this lady for being "satanic" decided to google her. kind of cute.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Something about my future wife Юлия. My Ukrainian friend tells me she is average for Kyiv. Psh, lies. 10 out of 10. Makes a cold heart like me melt.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I'd love to engage in a staring contest with her.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Someone had Lucy Boynton above, but she doesn't look too good in still photos for some reason despite looking really hot in the two movies I've watched her in. She looks better with darker or at least longer hair, though.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

girl face @2:34 lmao


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

literal perfection in my opinion, 20/10 supercute amazing hair.

Idk why hair does so much to me. Her in different hair would probably be like a 7/10


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think this is the clothing model everyone posts everywhere on tumblr but I always forget her name.

edit: yeah Raven Lissette, sometimes I find her cute and othertimes more neutral. So now I can obnoxiously spam images.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

oh I found a gif version of one of the photos:










haha what:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BxLCCZMg5Jc/

this outfit/hair is hot:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BhhI8ocDJQY/

also others I can't post.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Karsten said:


>


Ayn could make even the hardest dick ever melt


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


 I'm usually not a big fan of slender but this is goodskinny.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Sayumi Michishige (I'm sure she has been posted dozens of times before)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I had read once someone saying how hot Helen Mirren was when she was younger, but I had never looked her up or watched any of her earliest work. She was pretty damn decent.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

IcedOver said:


> I had read once someone saying how hot Helen Mirren was when she was younger, but I had never looked her up or watched any of her earliest work. She was pretty damn decent.


same thing with "Murphy Brown" Candice Bergen. Old, dislikeable, hag now, but beautiful in her day:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

For her age Helen Mirren is attractive, so it's not surprising she was when younger.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

IcedOver said:


> I had read once someone saying how hot Helen Mirren was when she was younger, but I had never looked her up or watched any of her earliest work. She was pretty damn decent.


 I assume this is the same woman. The top photo is way more appealing than the bottom one. She has amazing eyes.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

And sexiest lol.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

And this is her dad. Striking resemblance, but she got the best to be attractive.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

If she's got spaghetti straps on and cute shoulders, I'm sweatin'.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Coincidence said:


>


She is cute. I have no idea what they are saying but I laughed a lot.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Martyna, one of cutest I've seen on youtube. Don't really know much of what they are saying exactly. I do know this video was made just up the road of where I know I have distant cousins living in Debica,Jaslo, Nowy Zmigrod and Brzezowa.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen Gillan









Willa Fitzgerald


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Celina Pompeani, local news show host


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

​


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Margaret Stonborough-Wittgenstein, sister of Ludwig Wittgenstein &#128563;


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

rishidraws:


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Kennedy McMann, the new Nancy Drew.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

opps (while trying to find that painting..)










But the woman in that painting isn't actually that attractive (to me,) and when I go back to it I'm always disappointed somewhat by the comparison of it with my memory built on certain associations. It's just the- exactly what the above Lisa image is criticising thing ahah.

Well I'm not going to fap to it. But there is something about it right.

They should see some of the things I fap to though. It's very trashy, the kind of low culture misogyny fap material instead of high culture misogyny fap material (like fapping to Ophelia.) You should see some of the things everyone on tumblr faps to tbh. It's a weird group you know haha.

Men who fap to Ophelia are probably going to be interesting though, it seems cerebral. Either an intellectual or a serial killer or a woman. Looking for: men who fap to pre-Raphaelite paintings, the female menstrual cycle, plants. If they're skinny and bookish I might like to talk to them. Can you imagine that kind of profile on some make-connections type site ahahah.

Because I saw some people discussing the grossness of guys with period fetishes recently (yeah I'm just full off topic really.) Seems to depend on personality a lot though for me. Some guys just kind of sound like cavemen when they talk about anything they're into. I remember reading a blog which I can't find now, tried again recently that was quite romantic about this one guy's period fetish. Just have to be poetic. Alternatively the people (in that place,) spend far more time talking about how gross fetishes that tend to be masochistic-cluster are, which I find personally bizarre, as who doesn't love masochists?

I started browsing the dark academia tag because I thought it would lead me to the kind of tasteful dark librarian professor plant spine pale skinny bae glasses ribbon dark filter angles content. 90% skinny fingers angst Especially after the Strange Aeons video with the putting on lipstick with bloody hands post, and the other blood stuff. It wasn't spicy enough though. Also awareness of too many teenagers, makes it weird.



> sometimes homoeroticism is your best friend pouring stage blood all over your half naked body in a pitch black shed on Halloween and I think that's beautiful


I'm a bit too dead inside but I still appreciate it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Good Lord...


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

she looks dead inside and i think it's hot

https://www.instagram.com/camillejansen/


----------



## seffboi (Aug 29, 2019)

I love me a bad girl <3 <3


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't usually like bangs on girls but Alice still looks cute even with them...


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

effortlessly beautiful.​


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Cybill Shepherd in _Taxi Driver_


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Nataly Dawn (musician)


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

the two ladies in the thumbnail of this vid are cute. great taste in music too


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Bjork being adorable


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

^ cute.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Jane Levy


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Isabella of Portugal (Wife of Emperor Charles V the most powerful man in the 1500s)










Anastasia Romanov ( Tragically killed during the Russian Revolution)










Elisabeth Vigée Le Brun ( One of the most prolific female painters of all time)










Sappho (Famous Greek (Lesbian) Poet )


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Shira Haas

















her hairstyle is everything.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Sarah Bonito


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

^


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Yara Sahidi


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Kennedy McMann


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Conflicts removed. If you have an issue with a thread or another user, you can either use the report button or PM a mod and express yourself in a way that does not disrupt the forum. Thanks.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe It's Me, Maybe it's Life, or Maybe it's God, or Maybe it's Fate. Maybe it's Satan. The only interaction I get with women is from pictures of them. :b


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah Me:lol


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

@Sunshine Lady that was both badass and cute at the same time. xD 

thug life


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Annie Lederman


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

she's positively arresting.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

the angry girl xD


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

love is like a dream said:


> the angry girl xD


you speak arabic?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

cafune said:


> you speak arabic?


of course xD


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

love is like a dream said:


> of course xD


pls teach me (˘ʃƪ˘) n_n


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I know a really cute Cuban chick but I don't think I have permission to post her pic.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

love is like a dream said:


> @cafune sure. it will be my pleasure to help you. xD


lol you better be careful or i'll take you up on this ;3


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ashley Wylde












she's mytypemytypemytype. it's annoying that you can't share specific times when posting yt videos ;_; t=20s eta: nvm, i was wrong about that*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ huh I think I stumbled on their YT channel ages ago but didn't realise they were famous.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Nana (Im Jin-ah)
























she's suuuuper adorbs and really passionate about uh garlic:


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Imaan Hammam (slays)


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Cat Power in the 90's & 2000's


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Gerda Taro*


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Millennial Millie


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


>


I was thinking why is this name familiar... And then realised I was reading about her a while ago because this Alt-J song is about her and Robert Capa:


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

either/or said:


> Cat Power in the 90's & 2000's


I think I'm in love.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Britney in 1999 was quite hot.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Fixxer said:


> Britney in 1999 was quite hot.


Britney spears was incredibly hot in her day. I was a senior in high school when she became popular. But it was her next album performance, "Oops I did it again", that turned her into a superstar.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Jenny Lee Lindberg

Pink hair....<3


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Nastassja Kinski in late 70's/early 80's. She was just wow.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Helena Bonham Carter. Love her style, too.









Angela Bettis, how so cute?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Sigourney Weaver









Aimee Mann

I fear I'm gonna end up spamming the **** out of this thread.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i liked miley cyrus when her hair was long.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

From a Gob video I can't seem to find...


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Rhea Seehorn. Has a lot to do with Kim Wexler, because that's the only character I've seen her play. Because Kim is awesome.









Zoe Saldana. I especially like it when she's looking really stern and then cracks a smile. And she comes in green, too!









Kristen Stewart. This is an obvious pick. She always has different hair which is cool.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Kennedy McMann ("Nancy Drew")


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

[Staff Edit]

Anyway today it's the very traditionally beautiful









Charlize Theron.

I was looking for a Furiosa image but I found this one where she's shaving her head and I liked it. The joke was going to be something about me being into bald women who'd kill me in a heartbeat. In a heartbeat, hmm...









Naomie Harris.

Something about dates and machetes, but I can't phrase it out right.

Just thought of a couple more women but there are more days to the week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Alex Gehring from Ringo Deathstarr


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Not telling. I don't want to be terminated. Lmao


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Short womenz time.









Holly Hunter. She's really funny.









Jodie Foster. 'Nuff said.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Kate Mara. Haven't seen her in many things though so can't quote a joke or nothing. Also yes, sister's cute too but the dragon tattoo girl movie creeped me out so bad I don't want to think of her in terms of attractiveness. Damn you, association.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah Me;D


Sent from my Spirit using Tapatalk


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Kat Dennings. She's got the best voice too.


----------



## finolamartin1999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Alison Michalka


----------



## LuvMyRiker (Aug 17, 2020)

Christina Aguilera - no makeup


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Gotta say Playboy model Elena Generi really does it for me -- her face is adorable! Gorgeous body too.


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 12, 2011)

So I clicked a random PS5 unboxing video and WOW!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah me who would be playing on the PS5. 

Sent from SPIRITO using Tapatalk


----------



## finolamartin1999 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Karsten said:


>


Lmao. Ooh my


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Karsten said:


>


Not bad, hair needs to be green though : /


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Another obvious pick: Emma Stone.










I chose a Zombieland one because of her role in that movie: "Geek's wet dream."


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Debbie Harry from Blondie was pretty hot.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I tend to find celebrities and models less physically appealing than some rather more average-looking people I've seen.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Jessica Rothe


----------



## MilkyJaehyunaaaa (May 12, 2021)

Wheein of Mamamoo


----------



## MilkyJaehyunaaaa (May 12, 2021)

Tzuyu of Twice


----------



## MilkyJaehyunaaaa (May 12, 2021)

Sana of Twice


----------



## MilkyJaehyunaaaa (May 12, 2021)

Momo of Twice


----------



## MilkyJaehyunaaaa (May 12, 2021)

Jennie Kim


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yoojung



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/139822763420838450/


----------



## MilkyJaehyunaaaa (May 12, 2021)

Now I'm gonna post all about all the K-pop girlies I know of because yes 😌


----------



## finolamartin1999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Jenny Ashton


----------



## MilkyJaehyunaaaa (May 12, 2021)

Meet Kang Seulgi, the most adorable 27 year old everr 🥺


----------



## MilkyJaehyunaaaa (May 12, 2021)

Taeyeon of SNSD


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

MilkyJaehyunaaaa said:


> Meet Kang Seulgi, the most adorable 27 year old everr 🥺
> 
> View attachment 147881


 Why does she have fake whiskers and hamster ears?


----------



## MilkyJaehyunaaaa (May 12, 2021)

Gyuri of Fromis_9














































UwU


----------



## MilkyJaehyunaaaa (May 12, 2021)

Gyuri of Fromis_9
View attachment 147886
View attachment 147887

View attachment 147888
View attachment 147889

View attachment 147891

View attachment 147890

UwU


----------



## MilkyJaehyunaaaa (May 12, 2021)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why does she have fake whiskers and hamster ears?


Because she was at a fansign and you're supposed to look cute whenever you attend one XD


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why does she have fake whiskers and hamster ears?


Reminds me of my former co-worker. She looked a little bit like that girl and would sit at her desk just taking selfies half the day. A couple of times I would ask to see the pics and they always had like random animal bits like whiskers or ears or noses superimposed on them. I guess this is a thing real adult people do.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Nikki Glaser (comedian)


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Jo Yuri


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Somehow I have already stumbled on people (men and women,) complaining on twitter about her appearance in Loki for both hypothetical scenarios. 💀


* *
















* *




in fact aside from the fact she's blond her appearance would fit as female Loki really well, and she's not always high femme like in Agent of Asgard. One person wanted Natalie Dormer for enchantress who would also be cool as well. Their entire twitter feed being non stop complaining about stuff like this, captain marvel etc, not so cool. For a kind of idea of the culture/follower discussion it's like 'sjws, defeminisation. They're trying to get women to medically transition.' There's lots of panda wannabes these days if you know what I mean. I'm also disgusted that they've ignored WandaVision. Not only have they ignored one of the best Marvel MCU characters/cool new TV show but they've also ignored Darcy Lewis/Kat Dennings. The actual protagonist of the MCU. Imagine that. Because Captain Marvel has a butch aesthetic.

Also:



> everyone’s saying
> she’s not lady loki she’s _Sylvie_
> she’s _the enchantress_
> she’s _amora_ the enchantress smashed with loki
> ...


I need time to grieve OK. But at least I still have this image I photoshopped a while ago from faceapp Tom Hiddleston Loki:










Also tbh I missed the surname amalgamation thing so also what is that.











(Oh I see what they've done now. I'd say the shippers are going to regret this later 🤣 but all things considered.)

Anyway.












> The woman’s hair is blonde. _Blonde. _Since when has Loki ever been blonde? No matter what form Loki takes one thing’s always a constant. Loki’s hair is dark.


We all know but everything else fits perfectly and it's been 84 years.





Oh my god I wanted to gif the finger wave from that one YouTube video but it's been removed by the uploader and nobody on tumblr seems to have created a gif. I don't think you're committed.

It's OK I found another video clip. But now the gif is really small.


* *















Aaand then like just after I found this anyway but the tags are spoilery:


* *







__
https://msromanoff-maximoff.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F654804065595834368

What is this slowmo Lady Gaga music though lol?




Another clip that's a spoiler. It's not even the whole scene:


* *


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol when I saw this twitter avatar I was like 'looks like an androgynous guy, attractive, so it's a woman right?' Because my initial instinct is always wrong as I was saying the other day.










yup










But how is she channelling Winona Ryder and [insert someone else here] (well she died over a decade ago I think, and this film is from 1947 so other way around really.)

and why was everyone more attractive in the past? Oh right yeah black and white films is usually the answer. I was thinking about that while watching Wandavision recently. But also that other film that I forgot the name of and had to google 'Adam Driver film black and white'










but also there's that guy in that one horror film and probably other examples Again with the why are there two of these threads. I actually don't' like black and white films at all though from a watching film perspective. Although I think I did watch Frances Ha based on some gifs I found on tumblr years ago and then don't remember it at all.

In hindsight it might be just be mostly the horror aesthetic as well. It's also a film about nuns, which of course it is. Why am I so cursed/evil. This is a bit big:


* *















Yeah I'm sorry even though I have no idea what this is about and initially thought they were a guy, I'm going to blame this on the Hays Code. 😇

edit: lol



> There is nothing in the innocent opening sentences of Rumer Godden’s 1939 novel Black Narcissus to suggest that the subsequent film version would be butchered by censors, banned, and eventually hailed as “one of the first truly erotic films” by one of the world’s great directors – Martin Scorsese.





> Few actresses are so identified with one role as Kathleen Byron, who will always be remembered foremost as the passionate, wildly neurotic nun Ruth in the Powell-Pressburger masterpiece, Black Narcissus (1947). Driven mad with repression and her hopeless love for the District Commissioner (David Farrar) in a remote Himalayan convent, she piles on the lipstick and puts on a clinging red dress [...]


That dress is red? Lol I just saw it as black but I can see the red tint now weird.






And glasses. There was someone else too a French actress, or maybe just starred in French films. Can't seem to search specific threads anymore though. I posted her here before. I like how I don't remember 50% of names.

I've posted some weird **** in every this thread

Post the cutest girl you've ever seen v.5 | Page 183 | Social Anxiety Support Forum

In spite of everything. I'm not actually a serial killer.

Post the cutest girl you've ever seen v.5 | Page 182 | Social Anxiety Support Forum

'Post her with glasses' 🤣


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Chuu


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Somehow I have already stumbled on people (men and women,) complaining on twitter about her appearance in Loki for both hypothetical scenarios. 💀


I was going to not do this, but I got bored and nothing is ever happening on this forum anymore. It's not my fault. 😇

Well I decided to go read twitter reactions to the latest episode and uh yeah but there's lots of fancams so (it's the second clip below that's embedded I wanted to link but you can't link a single tweet response. Also found it days ago.) Loki Spoilers ish I guess I dunno episode 4. When can I start posting things without warning for potential spoilers. 


* *





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410283333238484995



Some of these images might be too big not sure.





































spoilers again.


* *


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Cutesy claw gesture



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/331436853830638194/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/331436853834857293/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/331436853835345228/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/331436853836243399/


----------



## mere_human (Nov 2, 2020)

bunniejin from twitch


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Choerry


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

I know this isn't what you meant but this is my cute girlie


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Teri Gender Bender


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Shiroma Miru


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

East Asians do not mess around with their beauty standards. They are such perfectionists.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Ryujin from Itzy


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Winona Ryder🧡


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Sayashi Riho


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Odd Eye Circle


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yukie Nakama


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Alana Haim. Never heard of her before (she's some kind of indie music artist), but damn if she doesn't look cute in the trailer to Paul Thomas Anderson's _Licorice Pizza_.


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

well


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I like that pickpocket girl from squid game. (still in episode 3).
I always like cold and/or violent people for some reason. 🙄






Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Ahn Yujin


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

.


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Heejin from Loona


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Meg


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Mashannoad Suvanamas


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Kim Lip


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

https://twitter.com/paulabadosa


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Siyeon (Dreamcatcher)


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Kim Gordon


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Some shady business going on:










Taken from the quintessential Accordion Babes Pin-up Calendar, available at select accordion shops near you:

* *


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Saya Hiyama (Japanese weather girl)


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Some cool pics of Patti Smith


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Gotta say, Willa Fitzgerald was super cute in "Reacher":








And that nude scene in Ep. 4... damn, she has a nice body too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

Kathy Foster from The Thermals.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Jiho


----------



## Yulp (Nov 14, 2021)

Monotony said:


> Ok then



Lmfao


----------



## Joeality (Mar 31, 2012)

Youtuber CathyCat


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Alison & Jamie


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Emma Ruth Rundle


----------

